# The Geography Of WWIII



## PoliticalChic

There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."  
Ambrose Bierce

And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*




Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
(Did somebody say 'Obama'??)


*Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*


Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*




1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.

The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley


a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. " 
China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard




2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."  
From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley


a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.

Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.

The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak



What to do....what to do...??


----------



## PoliticalChic

China's a big country...doesn't it have oil elsewhere???


Well....
3.  "The Tarim basin in *the far north-west *proved prospective, but it was just about as far as you could get from where it was needed...transportation costs added $3 a barrel."  
From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley

a."As of 26th Dec. 2002, the oil production in the oilfield was 5.006 ×106 t in the same year, the first time to breakthrough 5 ×106 t/a, becoming the sixth large onshore oilfield in China.." 
welcome to oilchina


4. "*China has quickly risen to the top ranks in global energy demand *over the past few years. China is the world's second-largest oil consumer behind the United States and became *the largest global energy consumer *in 2010. The country was a net oil exporter until the early 1990s and became the world's second-largest net importer of crude oil and petroleum products in 2009. The U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA) projects that China will surpass the United States as the largest net oil importer by 2014, in part due to China's rising oil consumption. China's oil consumption growth accounted for one-third of the world's oil consumption growth in 2013, and EIA projects the same share in 2014."  China - Analysis - U.S. Energy Information Administration EIA 



See the problem?

5. *Beijing *looks primarily to the Persian Gulf, Africa, and *Russia*/Central Asia to satisfy its growing demand, with imported oil accounting for approximately 11 percent of China's total energy consumption.Jan 20, 2014
*Where Does China Import Its Energy From (And What This ...*
www.zerohedge.com/.../*where-does*-*china*-*import*-*its*-energy-an..



So....is China going to simply going to give up its 'superpower' ambitions?


Is it?


Or is there something it can do to ameliorate the problem?


----------



## rightwinger

WWIII will be a cyber war


----------



## Camp

A novel is being used as a source. Why can't the novelist change a few words around and create an abundance of oil for China?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> A novel is being used as a source. Why can't the novelist change a few words around and create an abundance of oil for China?





I was soooo hoping one of the true imbeciles would post that, about a novel being used as a source.


That's why I provided links which backed up everything China-hand journalist Hawksley wrote.


Wow,,,,you really stuck your foot in your mouth again.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> WWIII will be a cyber war




Wow...another subject about which you are clueless.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWIII will be a cyber war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...another subject about which you are clueless.
Click to expand...

 
Not really

There is no nation on earth capable of taking on the US and its allies. Kind of kills your threat of a world war

Even a low technology nation (think North Korea) is capable of a global cyber attack


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> A novel is being used as a source. Why can't the novelist change a few words around and create an abundance of oil for China?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was soooo hoping one of the true imbeciles would post that, about a novel being used as a source.
> 
> 
> That's why I provided links which backed up everything China-hand journalist Hawksley wrote.
> 
> 
> Wow,,,,you really stuck your foot in your mouth again.
Click to expand...

The book was written in the late 1990's about what might happen in the very beginning of the 21st Century, 2001 to be exact. Drastic changes have occurred since the time the book was written. What he imagined never happened and factors have changed so much that his imaginary scenarios will never happen.  His predictions for oil production and development were so far off as to make his story line obsolete.


----------



## PoliticalChic

To understand where China will look to solve it's energy problem,...







Paracel and Spratly Islands Forum The Cow Tongue China s Claims in the Eastern Sea South China Sea 




6. "...it is not difficult to understand...of* seizing the South China Sea, .*..when briefing papers are telling them of untold riches of the sea. According to estimates...Nansha's ( the eighth largest island of Spratly Islands and the fourth largest among Philippine-occupied Spratly islands) *oil reserves total over 10 billion tons.*.."
From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley

a. " In 1968, oil was discovered in the region.[4]The Geology and Mineral Resources Ministry of the People's Republic of China (PRC) has estimated that the Spratly area holds oil and natural gas reserves of 17.7 billion tons (1.60 × 1010kg),[_citation needed_]compared to the 13 billion tons (1.17 × 1010kg) held byKuwait, placing it as, potentially, the fourth largest reserve bed in the world. *These large potential reserves have assisted in intensifying the territorial claims of the neighbouring countries."  *Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia




7. " The *Spratly Islands dispute *is an ongoing territorial dispute between Brunei,China (People's Republic of China),Malaysia, the Philippines,Taiwan (Republic of China), and Vietnam, concerning ownership of the Spratly Islands, a group of islands and associated "maritime features"(reefs, banks, cays, etc.) located in the South China Sea. The dispute is characterised by diplomatic stalemate and the employment of low-level military pressure techniques (such as military occupation of disputed territory) in the advancement of national territorial claims. All except Brunei occupy some of the maritime features."  Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


*If it were to gain total control of the South China Sea, which includes the Spratly and Paracel Islands, China would not need to import a drop of oil for the foreseeable future.*


As an emerging superpower......what do you suppose the future of the South China Sea indicates?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> A novel is being used as a source. Why can't the novelist change a few words around and create an abundance of oil for China?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was soooo hoping one of the true imbeciles would post that, about a novel being used as a source.
> 
> 
> That's why I provided links which backed up everything China-hand journalist Hawksley wrote.
> 
> 
> Wow,,,,you really stuck your foot in your mouth again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The book was written in the late 1990's about what might happen in the very beginning of the 21st Century, 2001 to be exact. Drastic changes have occurred since the time the book was written. What he imagined never happened and factors have changed so much that his imaginary scenarios will never happen.  His predictions for oil production and development were so far off as to make his story line obsolete.
Click to expand...




As all have come to expect, you are never prepared to provide any more than hot air.

Never any documentation of you bloviations.....almost as though....and this is laughable....you have some cachet that makes you an expert.

Of course, you have been embarrassed with metronomic regularity.....

Now....case in point:
"The book was written in the late 1990's about what might happen ... Drastic changes have occurred since the time the book was written. What he imagined never happened and factors have changed so much..."

See what I mean?
You face the same fate as the dirigible Hindenburg, and for the same reason.


What factors have changed?

Certainly not that China faces an energy shortage....
Certainly not that the Spratly and Paracel Islands are rich in exactly what China needs...
Certainly not that the nations listed all claim the islands.....
Certainly not that you try and try, without success, to be relevant. 


And, BTW....your abject ignorance is far from a 'drastic change.'


----------



## G.T.

If a.i.'s are successfully created within the next 10-20 as predicted, and a kill switch is somehow overlooked or overcome - humanity is going to have a lot more to worry about than these small brained partisan conspiracy theories.


----------



## PoliticalChic

G.T. said:


> If a.i.'s are successfully created within the next 10-20 as predicted, and a kill switch is somehow overlooked or overcome - humanity is going to have a lot more to worry about than these small brained partisan conspiracy theories.





Now....see....you've attempted to engage yet another topic well beyond your ken.

I try so hard to prevent you from embarrassing yourself, but it seems to be your manifest  destiny.


----------



## G.T.

You couldnt embarrass this Legend, youre a mere mortal.


----------



## PoliticalChic

G.T. said:


> You couldnt embarrass this Legend, youre a mere mortal.




You, a mere marble.

I didn't say I embarrassed you.

I said you did....and a fine job, too.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Even if one is perceptive enough to see the significance of the *South China Sea*....the previous post only lists the interested parties as *Brunei, China (People's Republic of China), Malaysia, thePhilippines, Taiwan (Republic of China), and Vietnam.*


So they're the only ones to be involved in the coming war?
Sorry....not in this world.



8. Let not this irony be lost.....*.at some point.....the United States may be an ally of Vietnam!*

"Since 1987, when it ...allowed in foreign investment, Vietnam made the development of its offshore oil and gas industry is top priority. Fully one-quarter of all foreign investment was channeled into the industry.* Hanoi had big plans. It set a target of annual production of 20,000,000 tons of oil by 2000- a target which it met with ease.It now set its sights higher and was aiming to extract 25,000,000 tons a year by 2009.*"  From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley




a. " In 1958, the People's Republic of China, having taken over mainland China and having left the Republic of China with control over Taiwan,Penghu,Kinmen,Matsu, and some outlying islands, *issued a declaration of a 12 nautical mile limit territorial waters that encompassed the Spratly Islands.* North Vietnam's prime minister,Phạm Văn Đồng, sent a formal note to PRC's PremierZhou Enlaito recognise these claims; and stated that the Government of the Democratic Republic of Vietnam (North Vietnam) respects the decision on the 12 nautical mile limit territorial waters, although South Vietnam continued to claim sovereignty over the islands."  Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


Case closed?



Not so fast.....

b. In May of 2011 PRC patrol boats attacked and cut the cables of Vietnamese oil exploration ships near the Spratly Islands. The incidents sparked several anti-China protests in Vietnam.


In June, the PLA navy conducted three days of exercises, including live fire drills, in the *disputed waters. This was widely seen as a warning to Vietnam,* which had also conducted live fire drills near the Spratly Islands. *PRC patrol boats fired repeated rounds* at a target on an apparently uninhabited island, as twin *fighter jets* streaked in tandem overhead.

14 vessels participated in the manoeuvres*, staging antisubmarine and beach landing drills* aimed at "defending atolls and protecting sea lanes."   Ch nh s news Spratly Islands



A lesson for a previous poster: look closely.....*this will not be a 'cyber war.'*


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> A novel is being used as a source. Why can't the novelist change a few words around and create an abundance of oil for China?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was soooo hoping one of the true imbeciles would post that, about a novel being used as a source.
> 
> 
> That's why I provided links which backed up everything China-hand journalist Hawksley wrote.
> 
> 
> Wow,,,,you really stuck your foot in your mouth again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The book was written in the late 1990's about what might happen in the very beginning of the 21st Century, 2001 to be exact. Drastic changes have occurred since the time the book was written. What he imagined never happened and factors have changed so much that his imaginary scenarios will never happen.  His predictions for oil production and development were so far off as to make his story line obsolete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As all have come to expect, you are never prepared to provide any more than hot air.
> 
> Never any documentation of you bloviations.....almost as though....and this is laughable....you have some cachet that makes you an expert.
> 
> Of course, you have been embarrassed with metronomic regularity.....
> 
> Now....case in point:
> "The book was written in the late 1990's about what might happen ... Drastic changes have occurred since the time the book was written. What he imagined never happened and factors have changed so much..."
> 
> See what I mean?
> You face the same fate as the dirigible Hindenburg, and for the same reason.
> 
> 
> What factors have changed?
> 
> Certainly not that China faces an energy shortage....
> Certainly not that the Spratly and Paracel Islands are rich in exactly what China needs...
> Certainly not that the nations listed all claim the islands.....
> Certainly not that you try and try, without success, to be relevant.
> 
> 
> And, BTW....your abject ignorance is far from a 'drastic change.'
Click to expand...

Documentation? You are trying to pass off an 18 year old story line from an adventure novel as a thesis for reality in today's world, ignoring the changes that have occurred in global politics, energy production and distribution in those 18 years. There are far more worrisome areas of the world to be concerned about than the islands of the South China Sea being disputed with Vietnam and the Philippines or even the islands disputed with Japan.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> A novel is being used as a source. Why can't the novelist change a few words around and create an abundance of oil for China?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was soooo hoping one of the true imbeciles would post that, about a novel being used as a source.
> 
> 
> That's why I provided links which backed up everything China-hand journalist Hawksley wrote.
> 
> 
> Wow,,,,you really stuck your foot in your mouth again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The book was written in the late 1990's about what might happen in the very beginning of the 21st Century, 2001 to be exact. Drastic changes have occurred since the time the book was written. What he imagined never happened and factors have changed so much that his imaginary scenarios will never happen.  His predictions for oil production and development were so far off as to make his story line obsolete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As all have come to expect, you are never prepared to provide any more than hot air.
> 
> Never any documentation of you bloviations.....almost as though....and this is laughable....you have some cachet that makes you an expert.
> 
> Of course, you have been embarrassed with metronomic regularity.....
> 
> Now....case in point:
> "The book was written in the late 1990's about what might happen ... Drastic changes have occurred since the time the book was written. What he imagined never happened and factors have changed so much..."
> 
> See what I mean?
> You face the same fate as the dirigible Hindenburg, and for the same reason.
> 
> 
> What factors have changed?
> 
> Certainly not that China faces an energy shortage....
> Certainly not that the Spratly and Paracel Islands are rich in exactly what China needs...
> Certainly not that the nations listed all claim the islands.....
> Certainly not that you try and try, without success, to be relevant.
> 
> 
> And, BTW....your abject ignorance is far from a 'drastic change.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Documentation? You are trying to pass off an 18 year old story line from an adventure novel as a thesis for reality in today's world, ignoring the changes that have occurred in global politics, energy production and distribution in those 18 years. There are far more worrisome areas of the world to be concerned about than the islands of the South China Sea being disputed with Vietnam and the Philippines or even the islands disputed with Japan.
Click to expand...




"...., ignoring the changes that have occurred in global politics, energy production and distribution in those 18 years."

What changes, you sack of offal?


Certainly not that China faces an energy shortage....
Certainly not that the Spratly and Paracel Islands are rich in exactly what China needs...
Certainly not that the nations listed all claim the islands.....
Certainly not that you try and try, without success, to be relevant. 


And, BTW....your abject ignorance is far from a 'drastic change.'


----------



## G.T.

PoliticalChic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldnt embarrass this Legend, youre a mere mortal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, a mere marble.
> 
> I didn't say I embarrassed you.
> 
> I said you did....and a fine job, too.
Click to expand...

Im the epicenter of what you strive and fail for.

I am a gladiator, you a mere peasant who washes the blood from my sword and sharpens its steel.


----------



## PoliticalChic

G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldnt embarrass this Legend, youre a mere mortal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, a mere marble.
> 
> I didn't say I embarrassed you.
> 
> I said you did....and a fine job, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im the epicenter of what you strive and fail for.
> 
> I am a gladiator, you a mere peasant who washes the blood from my sword and sharpens its steel.
Click to expand...




"Im the epicenter of what you strive and fail for."

You're a cannoli?????


----------



## G.T.

PoliticalChic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldnt embarrass this Legend, youre a mere mortal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, a mere marble.
> 
> I didn't say I embarrassed you.
> 
> I said you did....and a fine job, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im the epicenter of what you strive and fail for.
> 
> I am a gladiator, you a mere peasant who washes the blood from my sword and sharpens its steel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Im the epicenter of what you strive and fail for."
> 
> You're a cannoli?????
Click to expand...

^ American Obesity at work.


----------



## PoliticalChic

How serious is China about control of the South China Sea and the resources that abound there?


And...how might the United States be drawn into what occurs?


See the following from the NYTimes, last month:


9. " BEIJING —China is building a concrete runway on an island in the South China Sea’s contested waters that will be *capable of handling military aircraft *when finished, satellite images released Thursday show.


The first section of the runway appears like a piece of gray ribbon on an image taken last month of Fiery Cross Reef, part of the *Spratly Islands, an archipelago claimed by at least three other countries. *Adjacent to the runway, work is underway on an apron for taxiing and parking planes.


The runway, which is expected to be about 10,000 feet long *— enough to accommodate fighter jets and surveillance aircraft — is a game changer in the competition between the United States and China in the South China Sea,....*



[Note the reference to the United States?]



.... *China is likely to install radar and missiles that could intimidate countries like the Philippines, an American ally,* and Vietnam, which also have claims to the Spratlys, as they resupply modest military garrisons in the area.


*... a series of tense encounters between American and Chinese forces* on the sea and in the air, .... *China claims more than 80 percent of the South China Sea*, arguing that a “nine-dash line” that it drew around the waterway in the late 1940s conforms to its rights there.....  a rare acknowledgment of *Chinese military intentions in the South China Sea."* http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/17/w...ratly-islands-satellite-images-show.html?_r=0




"....* Chinese military intentions in the South China Sea."*


----------



## PoliticalChic

G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldnt embarrass this Legend, youre a mere mortal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, a mere marble.
> 
> I didn't say I embarrassed you.
> 
> I said you did....and a fine job, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im the epicenter of what you strive and fail for.
> 
> I am a gladiator, you a mere peasant who washes the blood from my sword and sharpens its steel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Im the epicenter of what you strive and fail for."
> 
> You're a cannoli?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ American Obesity at work.
Click to expand...




Have you heard the phrase  "_*scientia potentia est*_"?


It means 'knowledge is power.'

It's the reason you are not powerful.


----------



## G.T.

PoliticalChic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldnt embarrass this Legend, youre a mere mortal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, a mere marble.
> 
> I didn't say I embarrassed you.
> 
> I said you did....and a fine job, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im the epicenter of what you strive and fail for.
> 
> I am a gladiator, you a mere peasant who washes the blood from my sword and sharpens its steel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Im the epicenter of what you strive and fail for."
> 
> You're a cannoli?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ American Obesity at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard the phrase  "_*scientia potentia est*_"?
> 
> 
> It means 'knowledge is power.'
> 
> It's the reason you are not powerful.
Click to expand...

Correct, not merely powerful but ALL powerful. Hey, youre right as often as a broken clock sometimes - nice!


----------



## PoliticalChic

10. There is, of course, an historical enmity between *China and Japan.* Should China impose sovereignty, control, and restrictions on the South China Sea....


"The Japanese interest in the South China Sea...two-fold...Oil...But the greater interest was in the* South China Sea's role as a thorourghfare for trade with Europe and the Middle East..*..arguably the most important stretch of water for Japan, bar none....the lifeline along which traveled more than 90% of the oil and liquefied natural gas together with at least 70% of the coal used.

...not just confined to the trade in energy...other cargoes...agriculture and manufactures- and when these are added to the equation it became apparent that more than a quarter of the world's seaborne trade passed through this waterway."  From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley




"We have no eternal allies, and we have no perpetual enemies. Our interests are eternal and perpetual, and those interests it is our duty to follow..."
*Henry John Temple, 3rd Viscount Palmerston*



Will America be able to shrug and ignore these developments?


Will America ignore the mutual defense treaty it has with Japan?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> A novel is being used as a source. Why can't the novelist change a few words around and create an abundance of oil for China?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was soooo hoping one of the true imbeciles would post that, about a novel being used as a source.
> 
> 
> That's why I provided links which backed up everything China-hand journalist Hawksley wrote.
> 
> 
> Wow,,,,you really stuck your foot in your mouth again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The book was written in the late 1990's about what might happen in the very beginning of the 21st Century, 2001 to be exact. Drastic changes have occurred since the time the book was written. What he imagined never happened and factors have changed so much that his imaginary scenarios will never happen.  His predictions for oil production and development were so far off as to make his story line obsolete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As all have come to expect, you are never prepared to provide any more than hot air.
> 
> Never any documentation of you bloviations.....almost as though....and this is laughable....you have some cachet that makes you an expert.
> 
> Of course, you have been embarrassed with metronomic regularity.....
> 
> Now....case in point:
> "The book was written in the late 1990's about what might happen ... Drastic changes have occurred since the time the book was written. What he imagined never happened and factors have changed so much..."
> 
> See what I mean?
> You face the same fate as the dirigible Hindenburg, and for the same reason.
> 
> 
> What factors have changed?
> 
> Certainly not that China faces an energy shortage....
> Certainly not that the Spratly and Paracel Islands are rich in exactly what China needs...
> Certainly not that the nations listed all claim the islands.....
> Certainly not that you try and try, without success, to be relevant.
> 
> 
> And, BTW....your abject ignorance is far from a 'drastic change.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Documentation? You are trying to pass off an 18 year old story line from an adventure novel as a thesis for reality in today's world, ignoring the changes that have occurred in global politics, energy production and distribution in those 18 years. There are far more worrisome areas of the world to be concerned about than the islands of the South China Sea being disputed with Vietnam and the Philippines or even the islands disputed with Japan.
Click to expand...





Once again the boob jams both feet in his mouth!

This, from today's news:

"...an area home to vital global shipping lanes and believed to be rich in oil and gas deposits.

China's foreign minister told top US diplomat John Kerry on Saturday that Beijing was "unshakeable" in its defence of sovereignty, as tensions between the powers mount over Chinese island-building in strategic but disputed waters.


The United States is weighing sending warships and surveillance aircraft within 12 nautical miles -- the normal territorial zone around natural land -- of artificial islands that Beijing is building in* the South China Sea.

US officials increasingly believe Washington needs to send a clear signal about China's activities around the Spratly Islands and other disputed territories, while avoiding triggering a crisis."*
Beijing rebukes US over South China Sea islands row - Yahoo News


----------



## PoliticalChic

_Yesterday:_

"Above the *South China Sea* (CNN)The* Chinese navy issued warnings* eight times as a U.S. surveillance plane on Wednesday swooped over islands that Beijing is using to extend its zone of influence.

The series of man-made islands and the massive Chinese military build-up on them have alarmed the Pentagon, which is carrying out the surveillance flights in order to make clear the U.S. does not recognize China's territorial claims.* The militarized islands have also alarmed America's regional allies.*

Former CIA Deputy Director Michael Morell told CNN's Erin Burnett Wednesday night that the confrontation indicates there is *"absolutely" a risk of the U.S. and China going to war sometime in the future."*
Exclusive China warns U.S. surveillance plane - CNNPolitics.com



Still think it was a good idea putting this inexperienced incompetent in the Oval Office???


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Always amusing when wonks and wannabe-wonks may hay out of sabre-rattling. As if it actually matters.

US owes China a buttload of money. They're no more gonna annoy us by attacking (in any big way) lest we give em the finger over the debt.


----------



## G.T.

Delta4Embassy said:


> Always amusing when wonks and wannabe-wonks may hay out of sabre-rattling. As if it actually matters.
> 
> US owes China a buttload of money. They're no more gonna annoy us by attacking (in any big way) lest we give em the finger over the debt.


We barely owe them anything in comparison to our overall debt, and our overall debt is barely anything as compared to our overall asset valuation.

If the US was a business, we are in good standing and doing just fine.


----------



## Treeshepherd

PoliticalChic said:


> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*



China has reduced its coal consumption by 8% in comparison to Jan-April of last year. 

"China installed a record 12GW of solar power in 2013, doubling its rate of solar installations, according to preliminary figures. This is more than has ever been installed by any country in a single year and means that China installed three times more solar energy in 2013 than the total UK solar capacity." "This year, US solar panel maker SunPower Corp said it would partner with Apple Inc to build two solar power projects in China's Sichuan province with total capacity of 40 megawatts."

China has built enormous hydro projects. They're definitely looking at alternatives to petroleum. At the same time, they signed that gigantic natural gas deal with Russia's Gazprom. 

Oil is oversupplied, partly due to the rise of alternatives. Denmark is now run 40% on wind. Germany is the leader in renewables. The UK is building massive offshore wind farms. California (the world's 8th largest economy by itself) is rapidly going renewable. Oil is down to like $58 a barrel, which puts deep sea drillers and shale drillers out of business. Saudi Arabia is running a deficit for the first time. Most oil exporters need to sell for >$100 a barrel to balance their budgets. 

As it concerns the USA, our powers-that-be are ultimately concerned about the petrodollar. Any oil purchased from OPEC countries must be bought in US dollars, according to the agreement negotiated by President Nixon. That drastically increases world demand for dollars, and influences oil exporters to re-invest those dollars in US debt and equities. Further disruption of that system could be a root cause of WWIII.


----------



## JakeStarkey

PoliticalChic said:


> Have you heard the phrase  "_*scientia potentia est*_"?  It means 'knowledge is power.'  It's the reason you are not powerful.


Oh, the self irony.    Let us know, dear one, when the war begins.


----------



## PoliticalChic

G.T. said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You, a mere marble.
> 
> I didn't say I embarrassed you.
> 
> I said you did....and a fine job, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Im the epicenter of what you strive and fail for.
> 
> I am a gladiator, you a mere peasant who washes the blood from my sword and sharpens its steel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Im the epicenter of what you strive and fail for."
> 
> You're a cannoli?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ American Obesity at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard the phrase  "_*scientia potentia est*_"?
> 
> 
> It means 'knowledge is power.'
> 
> It's the reason you are not powerful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, not merely powerful but ALL powerful. Hey, youre right as often as a broken clock sometimes - nice!
Click to expand...




"*US-China war 'inevitable' unless Washington drops demands over South China Sea*
*Warning from state-run China newspaper as Beijing reveals plans for development of disputed South China Sea islands."*
*US-China war inevitable unless Washington drops demands over South China Sea - Telegraph*



*Notice how seamlessly you and I work together to prove you to be a moron.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

"US preparing to face down China in the South China Sea - while locals expect 'bonanza of riches' from return of American sailors"

The increasingly acrimonious relations between Beijing and Washington over the vast area of ocean indicate a rising role for the US – in defence of not only the Philippines’ stake in the waters but also of Vietnam, where 40 years ago the US was ousted in a war for which Subic Bay provided strategic support. On Monday, fresh from proclaiming the right of US ships and planes to move unmolested in waters and airspace claimed by China, the US Defence Secretary Ashton Carter was in Hanoi, listening to a Vietnamese band play “The Star Spangled Banner” and declaring: “We’re both committed to deepening our defence relationship.”
US preparing to face down China in the South China Sea - while locals expect bonanza of riches from return of American sailors - Asia - World - The Independent




Gee....what happened to those three morons who were so vociferous in denying the point made in this thread when first posted???

The silence is suddenly deafening.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Because the OP got stuffed some fifteen posts ago.

You forget easily, so I am reminding you.


----------



## waltky

Obama gonna stand up to the Chinese...

*US plans to up the stakes in tense standoff with China in South China Sea   
Saturday 24th October, 2015 | WASHINGTON, DC - U.S. plans to send warships or military aircraft within 12 nautical miles of China's artificial islands in the disputed South China Sea will open a tense new front in China-U.S. rivalry[/i]



			Security experts have warned Washington's so-called freedom of navigation patrols must be regular to be effective, given Chinese ambitions to project maritime power deep into Southeast Asia and beyond.  China is likely to resist attempts to make such U.S. actions routine, experts said, raising the political and military stakes for Washington and Beijing.  China's navy could for example try to block or attempt to surround U.S. ships, they said, risking an escalation.  After months of debate in Washington over the first such patrol close to the Chinese outposts since 2012, several security experts and former naval officers have said the White House might be reluctant to do them often.





U.S. allies Japan and Australia are unlikely to follow with their own direct challenges to China, despite their concerns over freedom of navigation along vital trade routes, leaving the US Navy on its own.  "This cannot be a one-off," insists Ian Storey, a South China Sea expert at Singapore's Institute of Southeast Asian Studies.  "The U.S. navy will have to conduct these kinds of patrols on a regular basis to reinforce their message," he said.  The Obama administration is looking to test China's territorial claims to the area after months of pressure from Congress and the Pentagon. It has not given a timeframe.  "I think we have been very clear - that we intend to do this," State Department spokesman Mark Toner told reporters last Monday without providing any dates.

Chinese Foreign Ministry officials have said that Beijing will "never allow any country to violate China's territorial waters and airspace in the Spratly islands in the name of protecting navigation and overflight".  Under the U.N. Convention on the Law of the Sea, 12-nautical mile limits can't be set around man-made islands built on previously submerged reefs.  China has reclaimed land on seven reefs over the last two years, four of which were completely submerged at high tide before construction began, legal scholars say.  Beijing claims most of the South China Sea, putting it up against Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia, Brunei and Taiwan.

US plans to up the stakes in tense standoff with China in South China Sea

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Delta4Embassy

PoliticalChic said:


> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??



'Thanks' for 'ineluctable' a new word for my vocabulary. 

There are no alternatives to petroleum now because we don't yet need them so haven't developed one. Once oil runs out, we'll find an alternative real quick.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Sooner oil runs out the better. 2 mpg Hummers? Yes please.

Every warplane runs on jet fuel. There are no solar powered or electric ones, nor is there likely to be. While they did run a bomber on nuclear way back I notice most people object to nuclear reactors flying overhead. 

When oil's gone, we may actually see world peace, or at least a massive change to military might.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> A novel is being used as a source. Why can't the novelist change a few words around and create an abundance of oil for China?




I love it!!!!

Ramming your words down your throat!!

I posted it half a year ago....


*"U.S. Navy Tests China Over Sea Claims*
*U.S. officials say operation was first of several to assert ‘freedom of navigation’ around the Spratlys islands"*
*U.S. Navy Tests China Over Sea Claims*



Now....laminate this for your wallet: *Never doubt me!!*


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> A novel is being used as a source. Why can't the novelist change a few words around and create an abundance of oil for China?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!!!!
> 
> Ramming your words down your throat!!
> 
> I posted it half a year ago....
> 
> 
> *"U.S. Navy Tests China Over Sea Claims*
> *U.S. officials say operation was first of several to assert ‘freedom of navigation’ around the Spratlys islands"*
> *U.S. Navy Tests China Over Sea Claims*
> 
> 
> 
> Now....laminate this for your wallet: *Never doubt me!!*
Click to expand...

Let us know when Japan becomes a nuclear power, Vietnam goes to war with China and the US and China find themselves on the edge of a nuclear war over the islands that are randomly claimed by a half a dozen nations.  The novel you reference is about a nuclear war between China and the US over the Spratlys and the possible, but unproven oil and gas reserves they might yield after exploration and development.  The Spratlys have been disputed for over a half century. 
You are using a novel to promote an idea that is the basis of the novel. It is based on two decade old concepts about oil production of oil and gas during that era. The novels concepts and foundation are obsolete.


----------



## waltky

China, Vietnam moving closer together...

*South China Sea row: Beijing moves closer to Hanoi*
_Nov 7, 2015: China and Vietnam on Friday agreed to maintain peace and jointly try to resolve the South China Sea controversy._


> Chinese President Xi Jinping, who is visiting Hanoi, extended his hand of friendship to Vietnam amid rising tensions in the South China Sea ever since a US naval ship sailed into the disputed waters recently.
> 
> Xi's gesture was returned by Hanoi, which pledged to be "good neighbours" with China, and agreed to maintain peace in the South China Sea. Vietnam, the Philippines and Indonesia are in a dispute with China over some islands in the sea.
> 
> "We are willing to carry on with the good tradition of learning from each other, supporting each other, working together for the development of our two countries' socialism and the happiness of our people," Xi said in a speech to Vietnam's national assembly. The two countries agreed to avoid any acts that complicate their dispute in the sea where they have competing claims. This is the first time in 10 years that a Chinese president has visited the country. Vietnam was upset last year when China placed an oil rig in waters contested by it. This led to angry anti-Beijing protests across the country. China later moved the rig away.
> 
> Beijing needs Vietnam's friendship to avoid a situation in which countries in the Association of Southeast Asian Nations join hands against China on the issue of South China Sea islands.
> 
> South China Sea row: Beijing moves closer to Hanoi - Times of India



See also:

*China's Xi says Vietnam ties can survive "disruptions"*
_Nov 6, 2015: China and Vietnam are good socialist neighbours with a long-shared history of revolutionary friendship and should be able to dispel and survive any "disruptions" in their relations, Chinese President Xi Jinping told Vietnam's parliament on Friday._


> The two communist-led states both have competing claims in the South China Sea, which came to a head last year with Beijing's parking of an oil rig in waters off the Vietnamese coast, leading to anti-Chinese riots in Vietnam.  Xi's visit is timely, aimed at rebuilding relations amid some uncertainty over what kind of leader will emerge from January's five-yearly congress of a party traditionally close to Beijing, but now receiving unprecedented Western attention.
> 
> Speaking at the National Assembly in Hanoi, Xi referred to Vietnam's independence hero Ho Chi Minh and his amity with the founder of modern China, Mao Zedong, and their similar political systems.  "China and Vietnam are joined my mountains and water and the friendship between our two peoples goes back to ancient times," Xi said.  "In the struggle for national independence and liberation we fought side by side and supported each other forming a tight friendship."
> 
> China pays great attention to its relations with Vietnam and wants them to continue on a stable path, Xi added.  "Our two parties, countries and peoples should be staunch in their faith, help each other and proceed hand in hand, not allowing anyone to disrupt our pace," he said.  "I believe ... both nations' peoples have the ability and the wisdom to dispel any disruptions."
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right - Obama needs to rap dat sassy Chinaman onna noggin ...

*Obama says China must stop land reclamation in South China Sea*
_Tue Nov 17, 2015 - U.S. President Barack Obama said on Wednesday China must stop land reclamation in the disputed South China Sea and reaffirmed Washington's commitment to the defense and security of the Philippines, one of the parties to the dispute._


> Obama, speaking after a meeting with Philippine President Benigno Aquino on the sidelines of an Asia-Pacific summit in Manila, said he looked forward to working with all claimants to the waterway to resolve their disputes.
> 
> On Tuesday, Obama visited an American-donated coast guard cutter now owned by the Philippines, one its closest allies in the region.
> 
> Obama says China must stop land reclamation in South China Sea



See also:

*'Stop complicating' South China Sea dispute, China tells Obama*
_Nov 18, 2015: Beijing said on Wednesday US President Barack Obama should not get involved in disputes in the South China Sea, after he demanded an end to artificial island building in the hotly contested region._


> "The United States should stop playing up the South China Sea issue, stop heightening tensions in the South China Sea and stop complicating disputes in the South China Sea," Hong Lei, a foreign ministry spokesman, said at a regular press briefing in Beijing.  "No country has the right to point fingers at" China's construction activities, he added.  The rebuke came after Obama met with Philippine President Benigno Aquino in Manila during the annual Asia-Pacific Economic Co-operation (APEC) gathering.
> 
> Beijing has turned a series of reefs and outcrops in disputed waters into artificial islands capable of hosting facilities with military purposes, alarming other claimants.  "We discussed the impact of China's land reclamation and construction activities on regional stability," Obama told reporters after meeting.  "We agree on the need for bold steps to lower tensions, including pledging to halt further reclamation, new construction, and militarisation of disputed areas in the South China Sea."
> 
> APEC members the Philippines, Vietnam, Malaysia, Brunei and Taiwan have rival claims to parts of the sea, which is believed to sit atop vast oil and gas resources.  Beijing claims nearly all of the South China Sea, even waters approaching the coasts of its Asian neighbours.
> 
> China tells Obama to keep out of South China Sea disputes - Times of India


----------



## PoliticalChic

Can you imagine that moron, several posts up....doubting me????


Today:
"A US warship has sailed near a disputed island in the South China Sea to challenge efforts to limit freedom of access, the Pentagon said.
The mission aimed at countering "excessive maritime claims of parties that claim the Paracel Islands", the Pentagon said.

"This operation challenged attempts by the three claimants - China, Taiwan and Vietnam - to restrict navigation rights and freedoms," around the islands, said spokesman Capt Jeff Davis.

According to the statement, the USS Curtis Wilbur destroyer sailed within 12 nautical miles of Triton Island. No Chinese vessels were in the area at the time, the Pentagon said.

But a Chinese foreign ministry accused the US of violating Chinese law "by entering Chinese territorial waters without prior permission".
South China Sea: US warship sails near disputed island - BBC News


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"US warns China about flying jets out of their artificial islands*

*This is one situation which thankfully hasn’t blown up in our faces (at least yet) but it’s worth keeping an eye on. While most of the world’s attention is on the chaos playing out in Syria and the resultant refugee crisis / invasion of Europe, China has remained busy building military facilities on their artificial islands in the South China Sea. On one such base they have nearly completed a runway and have begun tests involving landing some jets there. A US admiral spoke up about it this week and essentially warned the Chinese that we’re not going to be backing off from our routine flights and naval patrols in the area and they’re only ratcheting up **tensions with this program. (Yahoo News)"US warns China about flying jets out of their artificial islands - Hot Air*


----------



## irosie91

I am confused-----china  FABRICATED ISLANDS-----in the middle of the sea and then CLAIMED  sovereignty over them and can use them as military bases?


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> I am confused-----china  FABRICATED ISLANDS-----in the middle of the sea and then CLAIMED  sovereignty over them and can use them as military bases?





"..... China has remained busy building military facilities on their artificial islands in the South China Sea. On one such base they have nearly completed a runway...."
US warns China about flying jets out of their artificial islands - Hot Air


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am confused-----china  FABRICATED ISLANDS-----in the middle of the sea and then CLAIMED  sovereignty over them and can use them as military bases?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "..... China has remained busy building military facilities on their artificial islands in the South China Sea. On one such base they have nearly completed a runway...."
> US warns China about flying jets out of their artificial islands - Hot Air
Click to expand...


seems to me that someone------like an INTERNATIONAL body ----should figure out if
china can build in the HIGH SEAS and then claim that land?     (????)


----------



## PoliticalChic

irosie91 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am confused-----china  FABRICATED ISLANDS-----in the middle of the sea and then CLAIMED  sovereignty over them and can use them as military bases?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "..... China has remained busy building military facilities on their artificial islands in the South China Sea. On one such base they have nearly completed a runway...."
> US warns China about flying jets out of their artificial islands - Hot Air
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seems to me that someone------like an INTERNATIONAL body ----should figure out if
> china can build in the HIGH SEAS and then claim that land?     (????)
Click to expand...


For context....this was post #9:

To understand where China will look to solve it's energy problem,...







Paracel and Spratly Islands Forum The Cow Tongue China s Claims in the Eastern Sea South China Sea 




6. "...it is not difficult to understand...of* seizing the South China Sea, .*..when briefing papers are telling them of untold riches of the sea. According to estimates...Nansha's ( the eighth largest island of Spratly Islands and the fourth largest among Philippine-occupied Spratly islands) *oil reserves total over 10 billion tons.*.."
From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley

a. " In 1968, oil was discovered in the region.[4]The Geology and Mineral Resources Ministry of the People's Republic of China (PRC) has estimated that the Spratly area holds oil and natural gas reserves of 17.7 billion tons (1.60 × 1010kg),[_citation needed_]compared to the 13 billion tons (1.17 × 1010kg) held byKuwait, placing it as, potentially, the fourth largest reserve bed in the world. *These large potential reserves have assisted in intensifying the territorial claims of the neighbouring countries." *Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia




7. " The *Spratly Islands dispute *is an ongoing territorial dispute between Brunei,China (People's Republic of China),Malaysia, the Philippines,Taiwan (Republic of China), andVietnam, concerning ownership of the Spratly Islands, a group of islands and associated "maritime features"(reefs, banks, cays, etc.) located in the South China Sea. The dispute is characterised by diplomatic stalemate and the employment of low-level military pressure techniques (such as military occupation of disputed territory) in the advancement of national territorial claims. All except Brunei occupy some of the maritime features."Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


*If it were to gain total control of the South China Sea, which includes the Spratly and Paracel Islands, China would not need to import a drop of oil for the foreseeable future.*


As an emerging superpower......what do you suppose the future of the South China Sea indicates?



China claims all of the South China Sea....and has hinted that it is willing to go to war with the other five nations that claim parts of same.

And a tremendous portion of all sea routes go through the South China Sea.


----------



## wrathbone

PoliticalChic said:


> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??




History eludes to the inescapable future of ME.  That's why we need to get a handle on this nonsense before Russia gets too extreme. 1 million man standing army - Coalition Terrorist Task Force  Operation Mop Up


----------



## PoliticalChic

wrathbone said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History eludes to the inescapable future of ME.  That's why we need to get a handle on this nonsense before Russia gets too sap happy.  1 million man standing army - Coalition Terrorist Task Force  Operation Mop Up
Click to expand...



Welcome to the board.

I posted the OP in May,  and have been watching developments in the area closely.
I'm having difficulty following your post vis-a-vis the South China Sea.
If you have time, please elucidate.


----------



## wrathbone

I think we have bigger issues in the ME regarding the re-shaping of what WW111 will look like.  China will not get terribly out of hand, in stark contrast, within the ME regarding the future of this war on Islamic Extremism........ We need to form a million man coalition army and eliminate the fanatics then help the masses re-build...that simple.


----------



## PoliticalChic

wrathbone said:


> I think we have bigger issues in the ME regarding the re-shaping of what WW111 will look like.  China will not get terribly out of hand, in stark contrast, within the ME regarding the future of this war on Islamic Extremism........ We need to form a million man coalition army and eliminate the fanatics then help the masses re-build...that simple.




I might add that China's demand for control of the shipping lanes is a threat pushing Japan to militarize.

As for the ME....
We have plenty of oil and natural gas, reducing the ME in importance to the US....and more so once this President leaves office...
...and, an interesting article here:
*"What Saudi Arabia Fears Most"*
*What Saudi Arabia Fears Most*


----------



## Dot Com

This thread proves OP "ain't gettin' any".

 Geez girl!!! Go outside and meet somebody and maybe, JUST MAYBE, you won't be so frustrated and irritating

As to the OP, it fails under its own weight of cutnpaste tomfoolery

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathbone

On the subject of Japan and creating a more formidable military, it seems like a necessary evil considering China's control patterns.  Agreed....sorry for intruding on your thread.  Just think ME is a bigger issue for the globe. will read your hyper-link...


----------



## wrathbone

Dot Com said:


> This thread proves OP "ain't gettin' any".
> 
> Geez girl!!! Go outside and meet somebody and maybe, JUST MAYBE, you won't be so frustrated and irritating
> 
> As to the OP, it fails under its own weight of cutnpaste tomfoolery
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


No,,,,dot....it's a relevant issue of info.....attacking her personally is lame....


----------



## PoliticalChic

wrathbone said:


> On the subject of Japan and creating a more formidable military, it seems like a necessary evil considering China's control patterns.  Agreed....sorry for intruding on your thread.  Just think ME is a bigger issue for the globe. will read your hyper-link...



Not an intrusion at all.


----------



## Likkmee

There's NO OIL !!! It's running out !!
Oh sorry man. I had a flashback to 1974 again. My big block Nova got 10 gallons to the block

See the ciggy buttz ? CALL OSHA !!!


----------



## wrathbone

PoliticalChic said:


> wrathbone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have bigger issues in the ME regarding the re-shaping of what WW111 will look like.  China will not get terribly out of hand, in stark contrast, within the ME regarding the future of this war on Islamic Extremism........ We need to form a million man coalition army and eliminate the fanatics then help the masses re-build...that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might add that China's demand for control of the shipping lanes is a threat pushing Japan to militarize.
> 
> As for the ME....
> We have plenty of oil and natural gas, reducing the ME in importance to the US....and more so once this President leaves office...
> ...and, an interesting article here:
> *"What Saudi Arabia Fears Most"*
> *What Saudi Arabia Fears Most*
Click to expand...

I think your hyper-link is broken....anyhow, where was the article from?


----------



## PoliticalChic

wrathbone said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrathbone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have bigger issues in the ME regarding the re-shaping of what WW111 will look like.  China will not get terribly out of hand, in stark contrast, within the ME regarding the future of this war on Islamic Extremism........ We need to form a million man coalition army and eliminate the fanatics then help the masses re-build...that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might add that China's demand for control of the shipping lanes is a threat pushing Japan to militarize.
> 
> As for the ME....
> We have plenty of oil and natural gas, reducing the ME in importance to the US....and more so once this President leaves office...
> ...and, an interesting article here:
> *"What Saudi Arabia Fears Most"*
> *What Saudi Arabia Fears Most*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your hyper-link is broken....anyhow, where was the article from?
Click to expand...



Sites seems to be down...I'll try it again tomorrow.


----------



## PoliticalChic

wrathbone said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrathbone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have bigger issues in the ME regarding the re-shaping of what WW111 will look like.  China will not get terribly out of hand, in stark contrast, within the ME regarding the future of this war on Islamic Extremism........ We need to form a million man coalition army and eliminate the fanatics then help the masses re-build...that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might add that China's demand for control of the shipping lanes is a threat pushing Japan to militarize.
> 
> As for the ME....
> We have plenty of oil and natural gas, reducing the ME in importance to the US....and more so once this President leaves office...
> ...and, an interesting article here:
> *"What Saudi Arabia Fears Most"*
> *What Saudi Arabia Fears Most*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your hyper-link is broken....anyhow, where was the article from?
Click to expand...




The article begins this way:

"Just two days into 2016, the Middle East careened toward a major Sunni-Shiite war. Saudi Arabia executed a prominent Shiite cleric, and Iran immediately unleashed a major backlash. Protesters in Tehran ransacked and torched the Saudi Embassy, while police did little to intervene. In response, Saudi Arabia led a barrage of Sunni states that severed diplomatic ties with Iran.

So began new rifts between Sunni Saudi Arabia and Shiite Iran.

Hot collars and frosty relationships are nothing new in this age-old religious rivalry, but the speed with which this latest incident accelerated into a major clash was shocking. Saudi Arabia and Iran are now openly going head to head.

This is the new reality in the post-American Middle East: Iran is king, and Saudi Arabia needs to scramble for any alliance it can cobble together—and fast."
What Saudi Arabia Fears Most


----------



## wrathbone

These Muslims have some complicated issues.  The sunni/shiite war has to end entirely.  Their vehement hatred and self-loathing perspectives are hardly a surprise.  not really sure Obama's decision to stay out of the strategic objectives was such a great idea.  Great read....


----------



## PoliticalChic

wrathbone said:


> These Muslims have some complicated issues.  The sunni/shiite war has to end entirely.  Their vehement hatred and self-loathing perspectives are hardly a surprise.  not really sure Obama's decision to stay out of the strategic objectives was such a great idea.  Great read....



The entire world situation is way beyond Obama's ability....

....one failure after another in foreign policy.

Did you see this today?

 " Despite the growing threat from the self-proclaimed Islamic State in Libya, the Obama administration has turned down a U.S. military plan for an assault on ISIS’s regional hub there,three defense officials told The Daily Beast. 

In recent weeks, the U.S. military—led by its Africa and Special Operations Commands—have pushed for more airstrikes and the deployment of elite troops, particularly in the city ofSirte. The hometown of former Libyan leaderMoammar Gadhafi, the city is now under ISIS control and serving as a regional epicenter for the terror group."  
Exclusive: Obama Refuses to Hit ISIS’s Libyan Capital


This, from the man who made ISIS possible.


----------



## Dot Com

PoliticalChic said:


> wrathbone said:
> 
> 
> 
> These Muslims have some complicated issues.  The sunni/shiite war has to end entirely.  Their vehement hatred and self-loathing perspectives are hardly a surprise.  not really sure Obama's decision to stay out of the strategic objectives was such a great idea.  Great read....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire world situation is way beyond Obama's ability....
> 
> ....one failure after another in foreign policy.
> 
> Did you see this today?
> 
> " Despite the growing threat from the self-proclaimed Islamic State in Libya, the Obama administration has turned down a U.S. military plan for an assault on ISIS’s regional hub there,three defense officials told The Daily Beast.
> 
> In recent weeks, the U.S. military—led by its Africa and Special Operations Commands—have pushed for more airstrikes and the deployment of elite troops, particularly in the city ofSirte. The hometown of former Libyan leaderMoammar Gadhafi, the city is now under ISIS control and serving as a regional epicenter for the terror group."
> Exclusive: Obama Refuses to Hit ISIS’s Libyan Capital
> 
> 
> This, from the man who made ISIS possible.
Click to expand...

oh rlly? Stop making stuff up dummy. 

Getting involved in civil wars is a bad move in case you missed 2003- 2015 you hack


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Chinese media calls for government to 'fire shots and ram U.S. warships to teach them a lesson' over disputed South China Sea islands *

*Chinese media have urged their military to fire warning shots at the U.S.*
*Satellite images show missile systems on Chinese-controlled islands*
*But China maintains U.S. presence in the region is threatening peace"*
 China should 'fire shots and ram U.S. warships to teach them a lesson' 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Dot Com

Daily Mail? Why all you rw tinfoil-types  got to go waaay out to get a source for your hysterical claims? 

Guess what Polispice? SE Asia is the area I served-in. Had some good times in Pusan

I know that area of the world better than you ever will


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Since 2013, Beijing has built artificial islands in disputed regions well in excess of 2,000 acres. If American officials are honest, China’s “progress” in this context meets the definition of what White House advisers would have termed the worst-case scenario when the Obama administration gained office in 2009. Now that the proverbial horse has bolted, the question is what one can do about it.

We are still some distance away from the need for a military response or solution, and it would mean collective failure of American leadership and the region if it came to that. The key is to force China to more seriously consider the non-military costs of its actions than it has had to do up to now."
Chinese Missiles In The South China Sea: Don't Waste The Opportunity


----------



## Holos

Americans, like any other people, are granted more than a single account of history, as well as more than a single factual history. 

What to do, you ask? The simple answer is to exert public and private power to effect change towards sustainability.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Holos said:


> Americans, like any other people, are granted more than a single account of history, as well as more than a single factual history.
> 
> What to do, you ask? The simple answer is to exert public and private power to effect change towards sustainability.




" sustainability"????

Please elucidate.


----------



## Holos

PoliticalChic said:


> Holos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans, like any other people, are granted more than a single account of history, as well as more than a single factual history.
> 
> What to do, you ask? The simple answer is to exert public and private power to effect change towards sustainability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " sustainability"????
> 
> Please elucidate.
Click to expand...


Yes, it is my pleasure.

First we have to consider traditionality before we continue to pragmatics and practice.

The concept of history, even if taught by a single tradition, always includes the existence of other traditions. Sometimes these cited traditions are only supportive of the predominating professing tradition as the latter describes their trajectory. However, all traditions by their own right can only in fact be recognized as traditions if they are also able to establish consistent and continued primary teaching.  

Okay. I am mentioning all this because sustainability offers a very different interpretation of and base of references for war in contrast of 20th century industrialism portrayed in your posts to this point. I want you to understand the legitimacy of each methodology between relative traditions before I am able to effectively elucidate the proposal of action for sustainability.

In short, we each are coming from a different tradition, therefore we must be inquisitive of each other whenever communication seems failing.

Sustainability is the idea opposite to that which you have shared in the initiating OP. Sustainability means the reliance on renewable energy sources, rather than reliance on expendable energy sources. You have mentioned petroleum as the example for your economy. I will mention in return sunshine (which is renewable by the return of day after night), harvested not from a soiled compound of a few million years by the formation of specific planetary layers but harvested from a soiled compound of a few billion years by the formation of entire stars.

That is, petroleum finishes quickly because it took very long to be formed and ceased its production at some point as it began being harvested. Sunshine, in contrast, does not finish quickly because it took also very long to be formed and continues its production to this day even as its harvest has been initiated prior to that of petroleum. Petroleum is formed from fossilized plants. Sunshine, assistive in plant growth which eventually fossilizes, is formed from internal solar combustion. In other words, petroleum is an expendable resource because it depends indirectlty not only on other physical bodies to be formed but also to be produced and harvested. Sunshine is a renewable resource because it depends directly on a single physical body for its formation, production and harvest.

The exact same can be accomplished with both types of resources: expendable and sustainable. The essential difference is expendability cannot be maintained for long and sustainability can be maintained forever.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Holos said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans, like any other people, are granted more than a single account of history, as well as more than a single factual history.
> 
> What to do, you ask? The simple answer is to exert public and private power to effect change towards sustainability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " sustainability"????
> 
> Please elucidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is my pleasure.
> 
> First we have to consider traditionality before we continue to pragmatics and practice.
> 
> The concept of history, even if taught by a single tradition, always includes the existence of other traditions. Sometimes these cited traditions are only supportive of the predominating professing tradition as the latter describes their trajectory. However, all traditions by their own right can only in fact be recognized as traditions if they are also able to establish consistent and continued primary teaching.
> 
> Okay. I am mentioning all this because sustainability offers a very different interpretation of and base of references for war in contrast of 20th century industrialism portrayed in your posts to this point. I want you to understand the legitimacy of each methodology between relative traditions before I am able to effectively elucidate the proposal of action for sustainability.
> 
> In short, we each are coming from a different tradition, therefore we must be inquisitive of each other whenever communication seems failing.
> 
> Sustainability is the idea opposite to that which you have shared in the initiating OP. Sustainability means the reliance on renewable energy sources, rather than reliance on expendable energy sources. You have mentioned petroleum as the example for your economy. I will mention in return sunshine (which is renewable by the return of day after night), harvested not from a soiled compound of a few million years by the formation of specific planetary layers but harvested from a soiled compound of a few billion years by the formation of entire stars.
> 
> That is, petroleum finishes quickly because it took very long to be formed and ceased its production at some point as it began being harvested. Sunshine, in contrast, does not finish quickly because it took also very long to be formed and continues its production to this day even as its harvest has been initiated prior to that of petroleum. Petroleum is formed from fossilized plants. Sunshine, assistive in plant growth which eventually fossilizes, is formed from internal solar combustion. In other words, petroleum is an expendable resource because it depends indirectlty not only on other physical bodies to be formed but also to be produced and harvested. Sunshine is a renewable resource because it depends directly on a single physical body for its formation, production and harvest.
> 
> The exact same can be accomplished with both types of resources: expendable and sustainable. The essential difference is expendability cannot be maintained for long and sustainability can be maintained forever.
Click to expand...



1. "Sustainability means the reliance on renewable energy sources, rather than reliance on expendable energy sources."
There are no other sources capable of sustaining an industrialized world.

2. "That is, petroleum finishes quickly because it took very long to be formed and ceased its production at some point as it began being harvested."
Utter nonsense.


There is every reason to believe that we have far more energy reserves than the government estimates.
  The2008 USGS assessmentestimated 3.0 to 4.3 billion barrels of undiscovered, technically recoverable oil in the U.S. portion of the Bakken Formation, elevating it to a “world-class” accumulation. The estimate had a mean value of 3.65 billion barrels. The USGS routinely conducts updates to oil and gas assessments when significant new information is available, such as new understanding of a resource basin’s geology or when advances in technology occur for drilling and production….  The 2008 USGS assessment showed a 25-fold increase in the amount of technically recoverable oil as compared to the agency's 1995 estimate of 151 million barrels of oil.  Bakken Formation Oil Assessment in North Dakota, Montana will be updated by U.S. Geological Survey
 *Oil giant BP says it has made a "giant" new oil discovery in its fields in the Gulf of Mexico….*  BP said the discovery, amounting to more than three billion barrels, would "support the continuing growth of our deepwater Gulf of Mexico business into the second half of the next decade".  BBC NEWS | Business | BP in 'giant' new oil discovery
  According to theUS Geological Survey, the Arctic sea floor has 13% of the world's undiscovered "conventional" oil reserves and 30% of undiscovered natural-gas reserves.  Oil-Drilling Trade-Offs: Keystone for Alaska | OilPrice.com

  The Marcellus Shale [Pennsylvania, Oho, New York]  could be one of the USA's most promising_*natural gas*_*...*that the Marcellus might contain more than_*500 trillion cubic feet of natural gas*_.*...* Marcellus Shale: Results Continue to Amaze Geologists


3. "Sunshine, in contrast, does not finish quickly because it took also very long to be formed and continues its production to this day even as its harvest has been initiated prior to that of petroleum."
Solar energy provides four-tenths of 1 percent of the total energy consumed in the United States."
Solar - IER
Basically, used to heat swimming pools.


Welcome to the board.
Your internship may provide quite an education for you.


----------



## Holos

PoliticalChic said:


> Holos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans, like any other people, are granted more than a single account of history, as well as more than a single factual history.
> 
> What to do, you ask? The simple answer is to exert public and private power to effect change towards sustainability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " sustainability"????
> 
> Please elucidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is my pleasure.
> 
> First we have to consider traditionality before we continue to pragmatics and practice.
> 
> The concept of history, even if taught by a single tradition, always includes the existence of other traditions. Sometimes these cited traditions are only supportive of the predominating professing tradition as the latter describes their trajectory. However, all traditions by their own right can only in fact be recognized as traditions if they are also able to establish consistent and continued primary teaching.
> 
> Okay. I am mentioning all this because sustainability offers a very different interpretation of and base of references for war in contrast of 20th century industrialism portrayed in your posts to this point. I want you to understand the legitimacy of each methodology between relative traditions before I am able to effectively elucidate the proposal of action for sustainability.
> 
> In short, we each are coming from a different tradition, therefore we must be inquisitive of each other whenever communication seems failing.
> 
> Sustainability is the idea opposite to that which you have shared in the initiating OP. Sustainability means the reliance on renewable energy sources, rather than reliance on expendable energy sources. You have mentioned petroleum as the example for your economy. I will mention in return sunshine (which is renewable by the return of day after night), harvested not from a soiled compound of a few million years by the formation of specific planetary layers but harvested from a soiled compound of a few billion years by the formation of entire stars.
> 
> That is, petroleum finishes quickly because it took very long to be formed and ceased its production at some point as it began being harvested. Sunshine, in contrast, does not finish quickly because it took also very long to be formed and continues its production to this day even as its harvest has been initiated prior to that of petroleum. Petroleum is formed from fossilized plants. Sunshine, assistive in plant growth which eventually fossilizes, is formed from internal solar combustion. In other words, petroleum is an expendable resource because it depends indirectlty not only on other physical bodies to be formed but also to be produced and harvested. Sunshine is a renewable resource because it depends directly on a single physical body for its formation, production and harvest.
> 
> The exact same can be accomplished with both types of resources: expendable and sustainable. The essential difference is expendability cannot be maintained for long and sustainability can be maintained forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "Sustainability means the reliance on renewable energy sources, rather than reliance on expendable energy sources."
> There are no other sources capable of sustaining an industrialized world.
> 
> 2. "That is, petroleum finishes quickly because it took very long to be formed and ceased its production at some point as it began being harvested."
> Utter nonsense.
> 
> 
> There is every reason to believe that we have far more energy reserves than the government estimates.
> The2008 USGS assessmentestimated 3.0 to 4.3 billion barrels of undiscovered, technically recoverable oil in the U.S. portion of the Bakken Formation, elevating it to a “world-class” accumulation. The estimate had a mean value of 3.65 billion barrels. The USGS routinely conducts updates to oil and gas assessments when significant new information is available, such as new understanding of a resource basin’s geology or when advances in technology occur for drilling and production….  The 2008 USGS assessment showed a 25-fold increase in the amount of technically recoverable oil as compared to the agency's 1995 estimate of 151 million barrels of oil.  Bakken Formation Oil Assessment in North Dakota, Montana will be updated by U.S. Geological Survey
> *Oil giant BP says it has made a "giant" new oil discovery in its fields in the Gulf of Mexico….*  BP said the discovery, amounting to more than three billion barrels, would "support the continuing growth of our deepwater Gulf of Mexico business into the second half of the next decade".  BBC NEWS | Business | BP in 'giant' new oil discovery
> According to theUS Geological Survey, the Arctic sea floor has 13% of the world's undiscovered "conventional" oil reserves and 30% of undiscovered natural-gas reserves.  Oil-Drilling Trade-Offs: Keystone for Alaska | OilPrice.com
> 
> The Marcellus Shale [Pennsylvania, Oho, New York]  could be one of the USA's most promising_*natural gas*_*...*that the Marcellus might contain more than_*500 trillion cubic feet of natural gas*_.*...* Marcellus Shale: Results Continue to Amaze Geologists
> 
> 
> 3. "Sunshine, in contrast, does not finish quickly because it took also very long to be formed and continues its production to this day even as its harvest has been initiated prior to that of petroleum."
> Solar energy provides four-tenths of 1 percent of the total energy consumed in the United States."
> Solar - IER
> Basically, used to heat swimming pools.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board.
> Your internship may provide quite an education for you.
Click to expand...


You have understood number 1. Sustainable resources are the only capable of maintaining an industrialized world. Congratulations (since you have indulged in greetings I will too).

You have not understood number 2, however, as the data you provided spans less than 500 years. All the calculated statistics you shared have exceedindingly short parameters, which is the single cause for economic failure. I have stated petroleum finishes quickly in the same context I have referred to billions of years. Fifteen thousand (15.000) years can represent either constantly maintained stability or fluctuating instability. A reference of a mere 500 years would obviously be preceding and giving way to instability without the least recognition of constant, maintained, progressive and advancing stability. In short, the statistics you provided are unqualified for international economic decisions.

Likewise, you have not understood number 3 either. Again, the statistics you provided are unqualified considering the actual span of economics in human history (a very long tradition, longer than American history) and the span of production I have shared with you in the scale of millions of years. Solar energy also provides for growing American crops, not just for heating accomodations. Perhaps we should also inform the United States of the advantages in metering solar energy for crop growth, given the increasing interest in and benefit of solar energy. That way there would be less obstruction in effecting substantial and inclusive progress.


----------



## PoliticalChic

. "*Sept. 25, 2015 *6:00 p.m. ET
WASHINGTON—China’s PresidentXi Jinpingmade a public commitment for the first time on Friday not to “militarize” artificial islands that Beijing has been building in the disputed South China Sea." 
China’s President Pledges No Militarization in Disputed Islands


To show the depth of their respect for Barack Hussein Obama....this is how China kept its promise:
*March 4, 2016*
 "China has stationed surface-to-air missiles on a contested island in the South China Sea and is expanding its footprint in the waterway through energetic island-building. New runways allow Chinese fighter jets to land on disputed turf, ..." China to U.S.: It's Not Us Who's Militarizing, It's You


----------



## Dot Com

Gawd but I hate Asians. Goes to show how you can't trust those fuckers.They smell funny too.

Amiright OP?


----------



## waltky

Granny says mebbe dey should name it KKK Reef...





*Do not militarize Spratlys: US*
_Thu, Apr 21, 2016 - PENTAGON CONCERNED: A US spokesman said it was ‘difficult to understand’ why China used a military aircraft to evacuate sick workers from Fiery Cross Reef_


> The Pentagon on Tuesday called on China to reaffirm it has no plans to deploy military aircraft in the Spratly Islands (Nansha Islands) after Beijing used a military plane to evacuate sick workers from a new airstrip on an island it has created in the disputed South China Sea.  The Chinese Ministry of National Defense earlier dismissed US queries as to why Beijing had used a military aircraft rather than a civilian one in Sunday’s evacuation from Fiery Cross Reef (Yongshu Reef).
> 
> US Department of State spokesman John Kirby told a regular news briefing it was “difficult to understand” why China would have had to use a military aircraft for the evacuation. He also said it was “a problem” that the workers had apparently been working on “infrastructure improvements of a military nature.” A Pentagon spokesman, Commander Gary Ross, called on China to clarify its intentions.  “We urge China to reaffirm that it has no plans to deploy or rotate military aircraft at its outposts in the Spratlys, in keeping with China’s prior assurances,” Ross said.  Ross also called on all rivals in the South China Sea to clarify their claims in accordance with international law and “to avoid unilateral actions that change the ‘status quo.’”
> 
> The ministry said Beijing had indisputable sovereignty over the Spratly Islands and the Pentagon had no right to comment on Chinese building works and defensive facilities there.  It said it was Chinese military tradition to “wholeheartedly serve the people” and help those in need.  “In sharp contrast, the US side is expressing doubts about whether it’s a military or civilian aircraft at a time when somebody’s life is in danger,” the ministry said. “We cannot but ask: if a US citizen suddenly took ill on US soil, would the US military look on with folded arms?”
> 
> Chinese activity in disputed waters of the South China Sea, including the construction of islands by dredging sand onto reefs and shoals in the Spratly Islands, has alarmed rival claimants Taiwan, Vietnam, Brunei, Malaysia and the Philippines.  The US has repeatedly criticized the construction of the islands and worries that China plans to use them for military purposes.  It worries that trade in what is one of the world’s busiest waterways could be threatened, but China says it has no hostile intent.  The runway on the Fiery Cross Reef is 3,000m long and is one of three China has been building in the archipelago.  Civilian flights began test runs there in January, but Sunday’s landing was the first China has publicly reported by a military plane at Fiery Cross Reef.
> 
> Do not militarize Spratlys: US - Taipei Times



See also:

*China warns of foreign spies with 'Dangerous Love'*
_Tue Apr 19, 2016 — China is marking National Security Education Day with a poster warning young female government workers about dating handsome foreigners, who could turn out to have secret agendas._


> Titled "Dangerous Love," the 16-panel, comic book-like poster tells the story of an attractive young Chinese civil servant nicknamed Xiao Li, or Little Li, who meets a red-headed foreign man at a dinner party and starts a relationship.  The man, David, claims to be a visiting scholar, but he actually is a foreign spy who butters Xiao Li up with compliments on her beauty, bouquets of roses, fancy dinners and romantic walks in the park.
> 
> After Xiao Li provides David with secret internal documents from her job at a government propaganda office, the two are arrested. In one of the poster's final panels, Xiao Li is shown sitting handcuffed before two policemen, who tell her that she has a "shallow understanding of secrecy for a state employee."  The poster has appeared on local governments' public bulletin boards, targeting mainly rank-and-file state employees.
> 
> A Beijing district government said in a statement that it would display the poster to educate its employees about keeping classified information confidential and reporting to state security agencies if they spot any spying activity. It said it would familiarize employees with ways to counter espionage.  The central government's inaugural National Security Education Day, which was last Friday, was meant to make people aware about security problems in China, and was marked by speeches and the distribution of materials.
> 
> China warns of foreign spies with 'Dangerous Love'


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right - dem politicians gonna get us involved in a `nother crazy Asian war...




* China trains 'fishing militia' to sail into disputed waters*
_Apr 30 2016 - The fishing fleet based in this tiny port town on Hainan island is getting everything from military training and subsidies to even fuel and ice as China creates an increasingly sophisticated fishing militia to sail into the disputed South China Sea._


> The training and support includes exercises at sea and requests to fishermen to gather information on foreign vessels, provincial government officials, regional diplomats and fishing company executives said in recent interviews.  "The maritime militia is expanding because of the country's need for it, and because of the desire of the fishermen to engage in national service, protecting our country's interests," said an advisor to the Hainan government who did not want to be named.
> 
> But the fishing militia also raises the risk of conflict with foreign navies in the strategic waterway through which $5 trillion of trade passes each year, diplomats and naval experts say.  The United States has been conducting sea and air patrols near artificial islands China is building in the disputed Spratlys archipelago, including by two B-52 strategic bombers in November. Washington said in February it would increase the "freedom of navigation" sail-bys around the disputed sea.
> 
> BASIC MILITARY TRAINING
> 
> The city-level branches of the People's Armed Forces Department provide basic military training to fishermen, said the Hainan government advisor. The branches are overseen by both the military and local Communist Party authorities in charge of militia operations nationwide.  The training encompasses search and rescue operations, contending with disasters at sea, and "safeguarding Chinese sovereignty", said the advisor who focuses on the South China Sea.  The training, which includes exercises at sea, takes place between May and August and the government pays fishermen for participating, he said.
> 
> Government subsidies encourage fishermen to use heavier vessels with steel - as opposed to wooden - hulls.  The government has also provided Global Positioning Satellite equipment for at least 50,000 vessels, enabling them to contact the Chinese Coast Guard in maritime emergencies, including encounters with foreign ships, industry executives said.  Several Hainan fishermen and diplomats told Reuters some vessels have small arms.  When "a particular mission in safeguarding sovereignty", comes up government authorities will coordinate with the fishing militia, the advisor said, asking them to gather information on the activities of foreign vessels at sea.
> 
> ROW WITH INDONESIA



See also:

*US senators urge more operations in South China Sea*
_Fri, Apr 29, 2016 -  There is growing concern on Capitol Hill over a new flashpoint and Beijing’s increasing militarization of the South China Sea.  Senate Foreign Relations Committee Chairman Bob Corker on Wednesday called on US President Barack Obama to be “more strident” with China._


> During a hearing on US-China relations both Democratic and Republican senators indicated support for more freedom of navigation patrols to limit Beijing from claiming control of trade routes.  Senator Marco Rubio asked US Deputy Secretary of State Antony Blinken if China was consistently pursuing a long-term strategy with the goal of gaining effective control of the entire South China Sea.  “Yes, I think that is China’s objective,” Blinken said.  Rubio said China was pursuing its “nine-dash-line” position, citing a Wall Street Journal (WSJ) article that said the Scarborough Shoal (Huangyan Island) had emerged as a new flashpoint.  “There are far more downsides than upsides in the US-China relationship over these last days,” Corker said. “Regrettably, as the strategic challenges increase the opportunities for positive engagement diminish.”
> 
> There was no denying that China had positioned itself as a geopolitical rival to the US and it was even more troubling that the Obama administration did not seem to have a coherent China policy, he said.  “In the South China Sea, neither the rhetoric nor the freedom of navigation operations have deterred or slowed down China’s reclamation activities, including the stationing of military-related assets on these artificial islands,” Corker said.  Many experts have said that it is increasingly likely that Beijing would soon declare an air defense identification zone in the South China Sea and could undertake “further destabilizing actions” if an international tribunal ruled against Chinese interests, he said.  There was a sense that the Obama administration was just “managing differences” with China and that the committee felt that coherent policy was missing, he said.
> 
> The relationship with China is still the most important relationship the US has, but committee members hope “the administration will be more strident in their actions and more clear over time [as to] what the overall strategy is,” Corker said.  Democratic Senator Robert Menendez said the US needed to take a stronger stance, adding that US instruments of national power “are only useful when they are fully deployed.”  Blinken told the committee that the US was not a claimant to the territorial and maritime disputes in the South China Sea, but had a clear national interest in the way claims were pursued.  All claims must uphold freedom of navigation, respect for international law and the peaceful resolution of disputes, he said.  “We oppose the use of force or the threat to use force to advance maritime or territorial claims and we call on all parties in the South China Sea — not just China — to resolve disputes in a peaceful manner,” he said.
> 
> According to the WSJ article, the US military has observed Chinese ships conducting survey work around the Scarborough Shoal and had flown three air patrols near the shoal in recent days to signal its concern.  “There is growing concern among US and Philippine officials that Beijing plans to begin work at the shoal, possibly in response to a ruling on its territorial claims by an arbitration panel in The Hague, expected this summer,” the newspaper said.
> 
> US senators urge more operations in South China Sea - Taipei Times



Related:

*China plans to build on Scarborough Shoal: report*
_Tue, Apr 26, 2016 - Beijing is to start construction this year on a South China Sea islet within the Philippines’ claimed exclusive economic zone as it seeks to project its power in the disputed waters, Hong Kong media reported yesterday._


> China would establish an outpost on Scarborough Shoal (Huangyan Island), 230km off the Philippine coast, the South China Morning Post newspaper cited an unnamed source close to the People’s Liberation Army as saying.  Beijing claims nearly all the strategically vital sea, despite competing claims from several Southeast Asian nations, and in recent months has developed contested reefs into artificial islands, some topped with airstrips.  Manila claims the Scarborough Shoal, but says China took effective control of it in 2012, stationing patrol vessels in the area and shooing away Philippine fishermen, after a two-month stand-off with the Philippine Navy.
> 
> The newspaper cited the source as saying construction at the outpost would allow Beijing to “further perfect” its air coverage across the South China Sea, suggesting it plans to build an airstrip.  Speaking at a news conference, Chinese Ministry of Foreign Affairs spokeswoman Hua Chunying said she was not aware of the report, but the area was China’s “inherent territory.”  Beijing will “adopt the necessary measures to resolutely protect China’s sovereignty and legitimate rights and interests,” she said.  The report comes ahead of an international tribunal ruling, expected within months, on a case brought by the Philippines over the South China Sea.
> 
> It also follows an announcement by the US and the Philippines that they would launch joint naval patrols in the area.  The construction plans were likely to be accelerated in light of the upcoming ruling from the Permanent Court of Arbitration in The Hague, the newspaper cited the source as saying.  “China should regain the initiative to do so, because Washington is trying to contain Beijing by establishing a permanent military presence in the region,” the source said.
> 
> Hua said the recent patrol flights in the area by the Philippines and the US were “deserving of suspicion,” urging “some countries” active in the region to exercise restraint and “make cooperative efforts with China.”  Beijing admits building military-capable airstrips and deploying unspecified weapons on some of the islands, but insists US patrols have ramped up tensions.  Taiwan, the Philippines, Vietnam, Malaysia and Brunei have claims to parts of the sea, which is home to some of the world’s most important shipping lanes.
> 
> China plans to build on Scarborough Shoal: report - Taipei Times


----------



## PoliticalChic

waltky said:


> Granny says, "Dat's right - dem politicians gonna get us involved in a `nother crazy Asian war...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * China trains 'fishing militia' to sail into disputed waters*
> _Apr 30 2016 - The fishing fleet based in this tiny port town on Hainan island is getting everything from military training and subsidies to even fuel and ice as China creates an increasingly sophisticated fishing militia to sail into the disputed South China Sea._
> 
> 
> 
> The training and support includes exercises at sea and requests to fishermen to gather information on foreign vessels, provincial government officials, regional diplomats and fishing company executives said in recent interviews.  "The maritime militia is expanding because of the country's need for it, and because of the desire of the fishermen to engage in national service, protecting our country's interests," said an advisor to the Hainan government who did not want to be named.
> 
> But the fishing militia also raises the risk of conflict with foreign navies in the strategic waterway through which $5 trillion of trade passes each year, diplomats and naval experts say.  The United States has been conducting sea and air patrols near artificial islands China is building in the disputed Spratlys archipelago, including by two B-52 strategic bombers in November. Washington said in February it would increase the "freedom of navigation" sail-bys around the disputed sea.
> 
> BASIC MILITARY TRAINING
> 
> The city-level branches of the People's Armed Forces Department provide basic military training to fishermen, said the Hainan government advisor. The branches are overseen by both the military and local Communist Party authorities in charge of militia operations nationwide.  The training encompasses search and rescue operations, contending with disasters at sea, and "safeguarding Chinese sovereignty", said the advisor who focuses on the South China Sea.  The training, which includes exercises at sea, takes place between May and August and the government pays fishermen for participating, he said.
> 
> Government subsidies encourage fishermen to use heavier vessels with steel - as opposed to wooden - hulls.  The government has also provided Global Positioning Satellite equipment for at least 50,000 vessels, enabling them to contact the Chinese Coast Guard in maritime emergencies, including encounters with foreign ships, industry executives said.  Several Hainan fishermen and diplomats told Reuters some vessels have small arms.  When "a particular mission in safeguarding sovereignty", comes up government authorities will coordinate with the fishing militia, the advisor said, asking them to gather information on the activities of foreign vessels at sea.
> 
> ROW WITH INDONESIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See also:
> 
> *US senators urge more operations in South China Sea*
> _Fri, Apr 29, 2016 -  There is growing concern on Capitol Hill over a new flashpoint and Beijing’s increasing militarization of the South China Sea.  Senate Foreign Relations Committee Chairman Bob Corker on Wednesday called on US President Barack Obama to be “more strident” with China._
> 
> 
> 
> During a hearing on US-China relations both Democratic and Republican senators indicated support for more freedom of navigation patrols to limit Beijing from claiming control of trade routes.  Senator Marco Rubio asked US Deputy Secretary of State Antony Blinken if China was consistently pursuing a long-term strategy with the goal of gaining effective control of the entire South China Sea.  “Yes, I think that is China’s objective,” Blinken said.  Rubio said China was pursuing its “nine-dash-line” position, citing a Wall Street Journal (WSJ) article that said the Scarborough Shoal (Huangyan Island) had emerged as a new flashpoint.  “There are far more downsides than upsides in the US-China relationship over these last days,” Corker said. “Regrettably, as the strategic challenges increase the opportunities for positive engagement diminish.”
> 
> There was no denying that China had positioned itself as a geopolitical rival to the US and it was even more troubling that the Obama administration did not seem to have a coherent China policy, he said.  “In the South China Sea, neither the rhetoric nor the freedom of navigation operations have deterred or slowed down China’s reclamation activities, including the stationing of military-related assets on these artificial islands,” Corker said.  Many experts have said that it is increasingly likely that Beijing would soon declare an air defense identification zone in the South China Sea and could undertake “further destabilizing actions” if an international tribunal ruled against Chinese interests, he said.  There was a sense that the Obama administration was just “managing differences” with China and that the committee felt that coherent policy was missing, he said.
> 
> The relationship with China is still the most important relationship the US has, but committee members hope “the administration will be more strident in their actions and more clear over time [as to] what the overall strategy is,” Corker said.  Democratic Senator Robert Menendez said the US needed to take a stronger stance, adding that US instruments of national power “are only useful when they are fully deployed.”  Blinken told the committee that the US was not a claimant to the territorial and maritime disputes in the South China Sea, but had a clear national interest in the way claims were pursued.  All claims must uphold freedom of navigation, respect for international law and the peaceful resolution of disputes, he said.  “We oppose the use of force or the threat to use force to advance maritime or territorial claims and we call on all parties in the South China Sea — not just China — to resolve disputes in a peaceful manner,” he said.
> 
> According to the WSJ article, the US military has observed Chinese ships conducting survey work around the Scarborough Shoal and had flown three air patrols near the shoal in recent days to signal its concern.  “There is growing concern among US and Philippine officials that Beijing plans to begin work at the shoal, possibly in response to a ruling on its territorial claims by an arbitration panel in The Hague, expected this summer,” the newspaper said.
> 
> US senators urge more operations in South China Sea - Taipei Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Related:
> 
> *China plans to build on Scarborough Shoal: report*
> _Tue, Apr 26, 2016 - Beijing is to start construction this year on a South China Sea islet within the Philippines’ claimed exclusive economic zone as it seeks to project its power in the disputed waters, Hong Kong media reported yesterday._
> 
> 
> 
> China would establish an outpost on Scarborough Shoal (Huangyan Island), 230km off the Philippine coast, the South China Morning Post newspaper cited an unnamed source close to the People’s Liberation Army as saying.  Beijing claims nearly all the strategically vital sea, despite competing claims from several Southeast Asian nations, and in recent months has developed contested reefs into artificial islands, some topped with airstrips.  Manila claims the Scarborough Shoal, but says China took effective control of it in 2012, stationing patrol vessels in the area and shooing away Philippine fishermen, after a two-month stand-off with the Philippine Navy.
> 
> The newspaper cited the source as saying construction at the outpost would allow Beijing to “further perfect” its air coverage across the South China Sea, suggesting it plans to build an airstrip.  Speaking at a news conference, Chinese Ministry of Foreign Affairs spokeswoman Hua Chunying said she was not aware of the report, but the area was China’s “inherent territory.”  Beijing will “adopt the necessary measures to resolutely protect China’s sovereignty and legitimate rights and interests,” she said.  The report comes ahead of an international tribunal ruling, expected within months, on a case brought by the Philippines over the South China Sea.
> 
> It also follows an announcement by the US and the Philippines that they would launch joint naval patrols in the area.  The construction plans were likely to be accelerated in light of the upcoming ruling from the Permanent Court of Arbitration in The Hague, the newspaper cited the source as saying.  “China should regain the initiative to do so, because Washington is trying to contain Beijing by establishing a permanent military presence in the region,” the source said.
> 
> Hua said the recent patrol flights in the area by the Philippines and the US were “deserving of suspicion,” urging “some countries” active in the region to exercise restraint and “make cooperative efforts with China.”  Beijing admits building military-capable airstrips and deploying unspecified weapons on some of the islands, but insists US patrols have ramped up tensions.  Taiwan, the Philippines, Vietnam, Malaysia and Brunei have claims to parts of the sea, which is home to some of the world’s most important shipping lanes.
> 
> China plans to build on Scarborough Shoal: report - Taipei Times
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Walt....see if granny thinks we should turn the South China Sea over to China.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

rightwinger said:


> WWIII will be a cyber war























WWIII is already started and it's not being fought on the internet.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Cruz-Clinton

China are our friend.

Iran, Nigeria and Sudan are true enemies.

And still maybe Japan.


----------



## Cruz-Clinton

Al Qaida are only terrorist how really are enemy for America.


----------



## Moonglow

Cruz-Clinton said:


> Al Qaida are only terrorist how really are enemy for America.


I am sure we can find plenty more..


----------



## Cruz-Clinton

No I will. U.S. has give ISIS money to handle  Weapons and Equipment and entertainment for more members who may not cost money or what do you think about the state of holy warriors who were originally Bin Laden's basic ideology of the West. Bin Laden does not like Western world's rock music as he was against us. He's alive still in Scandinavia the dead terrorist Bin Laden if I know he is here.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"U.S. Warship Challenges China's Claims in South China Sea*
*The U.S. Navy sent its third warship in less than seven months into waters of the South China Sea claimed by China as tensions rise ahead of an international court’s ruling on the territorial dispute.
....China has dumped hundreds of thousands of tons of sand and coral to create an island on which it has built an airstrip. 







The [US] warship “threatened” China’s sovereignty and put staff and facilities on the island at risk, Foreign Ministry spokesman Lu Kang said at a briefing in Beijing Tuesday. The U.S.’s regular freedom-of-navigation operations since 1979 were “a naked challenge” to the maritime order, he said."
U.S. Warship Challenges China's Claims in South China Sea




This thread began a full year ago.
The title seems......prescient.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"China says it's ready if US ‘stirs up any conflict’ in South China Sea*
*BEIJING — China's attempts to claim a nearly 1.4-million-square-mile swathe of open ocean are without precedent and probably without legal merit, but Beijing continues to assert its right to the economically critical zone — and increasingly puts its claims in military terms.

Speaking to a small group of reporters in Beijing on Thursday, a high-ranking Chinese official made his warning clear: The United States should not provoke China in the South China Sea without expecting retaliation.

....if the Korean War or Vietnam War are replayed, then we will have to defend ourselves."
China: We’re ready if US ‘stirs up any conflict’ in South China Sea



"As the dispute festers, experts see a higher chance of an unintended conflict between U.S. and Chinese vessels or aircraft, something that was witnessed in 2001 when a Chinese and a U.S. plane collided. China watchers say if a collision were to happen in 2016, a strong response from both sides could be possible."
Ibid.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> A novel is being used as a source. Why can't the novelist change a few words around and create an abundance of oil for China?




Your foot appears deeper and deeper down your throat.


----------



## PoliticalChic

This thread began in May of 2015, and was based on a novel by a journlist who spent his career in the Far East.
Resident fools...er, Liberals, immediately pooh-poohed any validity....

"The book was written in the late 1990's about what might happen in the very beginning of the 21st Century, 2001 to be exact. Drastic changes have occurred since the time the book was written. What he imagined never happened and factors have changed so much that his imaginary scenarios will never happen. His predictions for oil production and development were so far off as to make his story line obsolete." 
Post #8


That poster is out trying to get the egg off his face.


From an article, this week:

1."....the Communist Party of China,... has been militarizing the South China Sea and working to push the United States out of East Asia. In two island chains, the Paracels and the Spratlys, China is building a series of man-made islands, 800 miles from China’s shore. These islands are being installed with antiaircraft batteries and fighter jets are stationed on them.

2. EACH YEAR, $5.3 TRILLION OF TRADE PASSES THROUGH THE SOUTH CHINA SEA. THAT IS ROUGHLY ONE THIRD OF THE WORLD’S MARITIME COMMERCE! .... America has protected this VITAL TRADE ROUTE and brought peace to this part of the world. Now the American military is retreating,....THIS IS GOING TO DRAMATICALLY AFFECT TRADE AROUND THE WORLD, AND U.S. TRADE ESPECIALLY.

3. China is intimidating the nations of Southeast Asia into submission to its will. It is forcing these countries to do what it wants.

EVERYTHING IS HEADED IN THE DIRECTION OF WAR.

4. By building artificial islands atop coral reefs in the Spratlys, and installing surface-to-air missile batteries in the Paracels, China is building _a new strategic sea gate._ After passing through the Strait of Malacca, oil tankers and other ships pass between the Spratly and Paracel Islands on the way through the South China Sea.
WHOEVER CONTROLS THESE VITAL SEA GATES CONTROLS ONE THIRD OF THE WORLD’S MARITIME COMMERCE."
China Is Steering the World Toward War




The inadequacies of this administration are largely responsible for the deterioration of world events.

Let's remember the individuals who put Obama in office.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"THE HAGUE, Netherlands (AP) -- A tribunal ruled in a sweeping decision Tuesday that China has no legal basis for its vast claims in the South China Sea and had aggravated the seething regional dispute with its extensive construction of artificial islands that destroyed coral reefs and infringed on the Philippines' exclusive economic zone.

China immediately rejected the arbitration findings, and their impact remained unclear as there is no policing agency or mechanism to enforce them.

[China] has said vast areas of the South China Sea were Chinese territory since ancient times and has based its modern claims on the so-called nine-dash line, a map demarcating its claims that was submitted under the U.N. treaty in 1984. Manila brought the case because China's claims infringe upon its own 200-mile exclusive economic zone."
News from The Associated Press


----------



## anotherlife

Where is the problem here?  If all the surplus dinosaurs could be turned into oil as early as 60 million years ago, then we can certainly turn all lesser productive citizens into oil too right now.  Oil shortage and its ww3 result, solved.


----------



## Kristian

We never get a WW3. 
Syria or Libya and N.Korea we get wars.
Or United States and Germany first time togheter.
At least 500 Abrams to Germany to projection + Air Force personnal.


----------



## Kristian

Russia/N.Korea/China will start against Asia and South America whatever what I said before with a WWIII. Possibly right kontinents and with reserve forces of 3 anti West regims.


----------



## Kristian

Off course with president Trump.



Kristian said:


> Or United States and Germany first time togheter.
> At least 500 Abrams to Germany to projection + Air Force personnal.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> A novel is being used as a source. Why can't the novelist change a few words around and create an abundance of oil for China?





"A novel is being used as a source."

Can you imagine how much crow this dunce is eating?

The thread was prescient, began May 11, 2015


This: August 1, 2016
"But some elements within China's increasingly confident military are pushing for a stronger - potentially armed - response aimed at the United States and its regional allies, according to interviews with four sources with close military and leadership ties.

"The People's Liberation Army is ready," one source with ties to the military told Reuters.

"We should go in and give them a bloody nose like Deng Xiaoping did to Vietnam in 1979," the source said, referring to China's brief invasion of Vietnam to punish Hanoi for forcing Beijing's ally the Khmer Rouge from power in Cambodia.

Chinese Defence Ministry spokesman Yang Yujun, asked whether the PLA was pushing for a stronger response, repeated that the armed forces would resolutely defend China's territory....

"The Chinese military will step up and fight hard and China will never submit to any country on matters of sovereignty," Liang Fang, a professor at the military-run National Defence University,....

"China is not intimidated by U.S. carriers and is brave enough to touch off an inadvertent confrontation," Yue wrote on his Weibo account.

China's military build-up in the region looks set to quicken regardless of any action."
'Give them a bloody nose': Xi pressed for stronger South China Sea response




This ain't no novel.....you dunce.
Learn never to doubt me....or suffer the ridicule.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Exclusive: Japan plans to send largest warship to South China Sea, sources say*
*....biggest show of naval force in the region since World War Two.

China claims almost all the disputed waters and its growing military presence has fueled concern in Japan and the West, with the United States holding regular air and naval patrols to ensure freedom of navigation."   Exclusive: Japan plans to send largest warship to South China Sea, sources say
*


----------



## rightwinger

Showing the weakness of Trump as "Jina" walks all over him

They had better prepare for a really mean Tweet





.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Showing the weakness of Trump as "Jina" walks all over him
> 
> They had better prepare for a really mean Tweet




"Showing the weakness of Trump as "Jina" walks all over him."

As an inveterate dunce, it seems you need constant reminders of what Trump saved America from....



*1. China underscores disrespect for Obama during his visit: *

"...Obama downplayed dust-ups involving the U.S. delegation and Chinese security officials during the opening hours of his trip to Hangzhou for the G-20 summit, ....

The early hours of Obama’s trip were marred by confrontations involving Chinese security officials,.... When Air Force One touched down at the Hangzhou airport, *Obama was not greeted, as is customary, by a staircase, but had to deplane from the lower level of his 747 jet. *

Reporters and U.S. officials were kept away from the welcoming ceremony by a rope line.... When the president’s national security adviser, Susan Rice, and her deputy, Ben Rhodes, attempted to pass under the barricade, *they were confronted by a Chinese security official "They did things that weren’t anticipated,"* Rice later told reporters..."
Obama Downplays Tensions After Skirmishes During China Visit


2. "Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte called Barack Obama a "son of a whore" on Monday as he vowed not to be lectured by the US leader on human rights when they meet in Laos.

The acid-tongued Duterte bristled at warnings he would face questioning by the US president over a war against drugs in the Philippines that has claimed more than 2,400 lives in just over two months.

"You must be respectful. Do not just throw away questions and statements. Son of a whore, I will curse you in that forum," Duterte told a news conference shortly before flying to Laos to attend a summit."
Philippines' Duterte calls Obama 'son of a whore'

3. "Iran’s most recent ballistic missile test, which violates current U.N. Security Council resolutions, comes a day after the international community’s nuclear watchdog organization disclosed that it is prohibited by the nuclear agreement from publicly reporting on potential violations by Iran.

Iranian leaders now say that they are poised to walk away from the deal if the United States and other global powers fail to advance the Islamic Republic’s “national interests.”
Iran Threatens to Walk Away From Nuke Deal After New Missile Test


Iran laughs at Obama....


*4. No Respect...he, and you, the world's laughing stock*: Obama removes restrictions on Cuba, gets nothing in return. And....he visits, but *Raul Castro couldn't be bothered to be at the airport: *

" As the plane landed at a rainy Jose Marti International Airport, Mr Obama tweeted: "What's up Cuba? Just touched down here, looking forward to meeting and hearing directly from the Cuban people." *The president was greeted by foreign minister Bruno Rodriguez - not president Raul Castro.* Instead he will hold talks with his Cuban counterpart on Monday." Obama Arrives In Cuba For Historic Visit

*"Both Donald Trump and Sen. Ted Cruz slammed the greeting President Obama and his wife received during their historic touch-down at a Cuban airport, saying the failure of Raul Castro to personally greet them as they exited Air Force One was a slap in the face to America."
www.wnd.com/2016/03/obama-snubbed-castro-fails-to-welcome-air-force-one/#P4htmI3yufsIQ4zM.99

5. * "ANKARA, Turkey (AP) —Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said he no longer holds "direct" telephone conversations with U.S. President Barak Obama,suggesting a rift between the leaders who were once close."Turkish PM says he Obama no longer talk directly - Yahoo News



6. "Turkey will refuse to allow a US-led coalition to attack jihadistsin neighbouring Iraq and Syria from its air bases, nor will it take part in combat operations against militants, a government official told AFP" Thursdayhttp://Breaking TURKEY REFUSES OBAMA REQUEST to Use Its Airbases to Fight ISIS The Gateway Pundit



7. “Obama is the weakest of U.S. presidents, he had humiliating defeats in the region. Under him the Islamic awakening happened,” Younesisaidin a Farsi language interview with Iran’s semi-official Fars News Agency. “Americans witnessed their greatest defeats in Obama’s era: Terrorism expanded, [the] U.S. had huge defeats under Obama [and] that is why they want to compromise with Iran,” Younesi said.

The criticism of Obama echoes comments made recently byotherworld leaders and even former members of the president’s own staff,such asFormer Defense Secretary Robert Gates. Top Iranian Official: Obama is ‘The Weakest of U.S. Presidents’



8.  "GUMMING UP THE WORKS: Obama blasted for chewing gum during visit with Indian prime minister
Obama, who has been caught before munching on gum during high-profile political events, was taken to task by the country’s largest newspaper after he was spotted taking a piece out of his mouth during the annual Republic Day parade."
Obama blasted for chewing gum during visit with Indian PM


9.  "It would be one thing had the president brought in a successful test anywhere. But his — and Secretary of State Clinton’s — “reset” with Russia has been greeted with aggression from President Putin and his camarilla. The “pivot” to Asia has turned into a palsied pirouette and been unmasked as cover for fading from the Middle East. The redlines in Syria have been erased. Libya, Yemen, Venezuela are wrecks. Afghanistan is teetering to the Taliban, while Mr. Obama’s withdrawal has left Iraq at the mercy of Iran and the Islamic State."The Obama Doctrine - The New York Sun



*

Respect for...*
the dirt-eating low-life crypto-Islamist back-stabbing infanticide-supporting incompetent snake with an unbroken record of failure, both as a President and as a human being????


Really????


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing the weakness of Trump as "Jina" walks all over him
> 
> They had better prepare for a really mean Tweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Showing the weakness of Trump as "Jina" walks all over him."
> 
> As an inveterate dunce, it seems you need constant reminders of what Trump saved America from....
> 
> 
> 
> *1. China underscores disrespect for Obama during his visit: *
> 
> "...Obama downplayed dust-ups involving the U.S. delegation and Chinese security officials during the opening hours of his trip to Hangzhou for the G-20 summit, ....
> 
> The early hours of Obama’s trip were marred by confrontations involving Chinese security officials,.... When Air Force One touched down at the Hangzhou airport, *Obama was not greeted, as is customary, by a staircase, but had to deplane from the lower level of his 747 jet. *
> 
> Reporters and U.S. officials were kept away from the welcoming ceremony by a rope line.... When the president’s national security adviser, Susan Rice, and her deputy, Ben Rhodes, attempted to pass under the barricade, *they were confronted by a Chinese security official "They did things that weren’t anticipated,"* Rice later told reporters..."
> Obama Downplays Tensions After Skirmishes During China Visit
> 
> 
> 2. "Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte called Barack Obama a "son of a whore" on Monday as he vowed not to be lectured by the US leader on human rights when they meet in Laos.
> 
> The acid-tongued Duterte bristled at warnings he would face questioning by the US president over a war against drugs in the Philippines that has claimed more than 2,400 lives in just over two months.
> 
> "You must be respectful. Do not just throw away questions and statements. Son of a whore, I will curse you in that forum," Duterte told a news conference shortly before flying to Laos to attend a summit."
> Philippines' Duterte calls Obama 'son of a whore'
> 
> 3. "Iran’s most recent ballistic missile test, which violates current U.N. Security Council resolutions, comes a day after the international community’s nuclear watchdog organization disclosed that it is prohibited by the nuclear agreement from publicly reporting on potential violations by Iran.
> 
> Iranian leaders now say that they are poised to walk away from the deal if the United States and other global powers fail to advance the Islamic Republic’s “national interests.”
> Iran Threatens to Walk Away From Nuke Deal After New Missile Test
> 
> 
> Iran laughs at Obama....
> 
> 
> *4. No Respect...he, and you, the world's laughing stock*: Obama removes restrictions on Cuba, gets nothing in return. And....he visits, but *Raul Castro couldn't be bothered to be at the airport: *
> 
> " As the plane landed at a rainy Jose Marti International Airport, Mr Obama tweeted: "What's up Cuba? Just touched down here, looking forward to meeting and hearing directly from the Cuban people." *The president was greeted by foreign minister Bruno Rodriguez - not president Raul Castro.* Instead he will hold talks with his Cuban counterpart on Monday." Obama Arrives In Cuba For Historic Visit
> 
> *"Both Donald Trump and Sen. Ted Cruz slammed the greeting President Obama and his wife received during their historic touch-down at a Cuban airport, saying the failure of Raul Castro to personally greet them as they exited Air Force One was a slap in the face to America."
> www.wnd.com/2016/03/obama-snubbed-castro-fails-to-welcome-air-force-one/#P4htmI3yufsIQ4zM.99
> 
> 5. * "ANKARA, Turkey (AP) —Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said he no longer holds "direct" telephone conversations with U.S. President Barak Obama,suggesting a rift between the leaders who were once close."Turkish PM says he Obama no longer talk directly - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "Turkey will refuse to allow a US-led coalition to attack jihadistsin neighbouring Iraq and Syria from its air bases, nor will it take part in combat operations against militants, a government official told AFP" Thursdayhttp://Breaking TURKEY REFUSES OBAMA REQUEST to Use Its Airbases to Fight ISIS The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 7. “Obama is the weakest of U.S. presidents, he had humiliating defeats in the region. Under him the Islamic awakening happened,” Younesisaidin a Farsi language interview with Iran’s semi-official Fars News Agency. “Americans witnessed their greatest defeats in Obama’s era: Terrorism expanded, [the] U.S. had huge defeats under Obama [and] that is why they want to compromise with Iran,” Younesi said.
> 
> The criticism of Obama echoes comments made recently byotherworld leaders and even former members of the president’s own staff,such asFormer Defense Secretary Robert Gates. Top Iranian Official: Obama is ‘The Weakest of U.S. Presidents’
> 
> 
> 
> 8.  "GUMMING UP THE WORKS: Obama blasted for chewing gum during visit with Indian prime minister
> Obama, who has been caught before munching on gum during high-profile political events, was taken to task by the country’s largest newspaper after he was spotted taking a piece out of his mouth during the annual Republic Day parade."
> Obama blasted for chewing gum during visit with Indian PM
> 
> 
> 9.  "It would be one thing had the president brought in a successful test anywhere. But his — and Secretary of State Clinton’s — “reset” with Russia has been greeted with aggression from President Putin and his camarilla. The “pivot” to Asia has turned into a palsied pirouette and been unmasked as cover for fading from the Middle East. The redlines in Syria have been erased. Libya, Yemen, Venezuela are wrecks. Afghanistan is teetering to the Taliban, while Mr. Obama’s withdrawal has left Iraq at the mercy of Iran and the Islamic State."The Obama Doctrine - The New York Sun
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Respect for...*
> the dirt-eating low-life crypto-Islamist back-stabbing infanticide-supporting incompetent snake with an unbroken record of failure, both as a President and as a human being????
> 
> 
> Really????
Click to expand...


Trump is a limp noodle mocked around the globe

"Jina" is taking advantage of his inability to make decisions and timid responses

Just what Putin wanted when he selected him


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing the weakness of Trump as "Jina" walks all over him
> 
> They had better prepare for a really mean Tweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Showing the weakness of Trump as "Jina" walks all over him."
> 
> As an inveterate dunce, it seems you need constant reminders of what Trump saved America from....
> 
> 
> 
> *1. China underscores disrespect for Obama during his visit: *
> 
> "...Obama downplayed dust-ups involving the U.S. delegation and Chinese security officials during the opening hours of his trip to Hangzhou for the G-20 summit, ....
> 
> The early hours of Obama’s trip were marred by confrontations involving Chinese security officials,.... When Air Force One touched down at the Hangzhou airport, *Obama was not greeted, as is customary, by a staircase, but had to deplane from the lower level of his 747 jet. *
> 
> Reporters and U.S. officials were kept away from the welcoming ceremony by a rope line.... When the president’s national security adviser, Susan Rice, and her deputy, Ben Rhodes, attempted to pass under the barricade, *they were confronted by a Chinese security official "They did things that weren’t anticipated,"* Rice later told reporters..."
> Obama Downplays Tensions After Skirmishes During China Visit
> 
> 
> 2. "Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte called Barack Obama a "son of a whore" on Monday as he vowed not to be lectured by the US leader on human rights when they meet in Laos.
> 
> The acid-tongued Duterte bristled at warnings he would face questioning by the US president over a war against drugs in the Philippines that has claimed more than 2,400 lives in just over two months.
> 
> "You must be respectful. Do not just throw away questions and statements. Son of a whore, I will curse you in that forum," Duterte told a news conference shortly before flying to Laos to attend a summit."
> Philippines' Duterte calls Obama 'son of a whore'
> 
> 3. "Iran’s most recent ballistic missile test, which violates current U.N. Security Council resolutions, comes a day after the international community’s nuclear watchdog organization disclosed that it is prohibited by the nuclear agreement from publicly reporting on potential violations by Iran.
> 
> Iranian leaders now say that they are poised to walk away from the deal if the United States and other global powers fail to advance the Islamic Republic’s “national interests.”
> Iran Threatens to Walk Away From Nuke Deal After New Missile Test
> 
> 
> Iran laughs at Obama....
> 
> 
> *4. No Respect...he, and you, the world's laughing stock*: Obama removes restrictions on Cuba, gets nothing in return. And....he visits, but *Raul Castro couldn't be bothered to be at the airport: *
> 
> " As the plane landed at a rainy Jose Marti International Airport, Mr Obama tweeted: "What's up Cuba? Just touched down here, looking forward to meeting and hearing directly from the Cuban people." *The president was greeted by foreign minister Bruno Rodriguez - not president Raul Castro.* Instead he will hold talks with his Cuban counterpart on Monday." Obama Arrives In Cuba For Historic Visit
> 
> *"Both Donald Trump and Sen. Ted Cruz slammed the greeting President Obama and his wife received during their historic touch-down at a Cuban airport, saying the failure of Raul Castro to personally greet them as they exited Air Force One was a slap in the face to America."
> www.wnd.com/2016/03/obama-snubbed-castro-fails-to-welcome-air-force-one/#P4htmI3yufsIQ4zM.99
> 
> 5. * "ANKARA, Turkey (AP) —Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said he no longer holds "direct" telephone conversations with U.S. President Barak Obama,suggesting a rift between the leaders who were once close."Turkish PM says he Obama no longer talk directly - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "Turkey will refuse to allow a US-led coalition to attack jihadistsin neighbouring Iraq and Syria from its air bases, nor will it take part in combat operations against militants, a government official told AFP" Thursdayhttp://Breaking TURKEY REFUSES OBAMA REQUEST to Use Its Airbases to Fight ISIS The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 7. “Obama is the weakest of U.S. presidents, he had humiliating defeats in the region. Under him the Islamic awakening happened,” Younesisaidin a Farsi language interview with Iran’s semi-official Fars News Agency. “Americans witnessed their greatest defeats in Obama’s era: Terrorism expanded, [the] U.S. had huge defeats under Obama [and] that is why they want to compromise with Iran,” Younesi said.
> 
> The criticism of Obama echoes comments made recently byotherworld leaders and even former members of the president’s own staff,such asFormer Defense Secretary Robert Gates. Top Iranian Official: Obama is ‘The Weakest of U.S. Presidents’
> 
> 
> 
> 8.  "GUMMING UP THE WORKS: Obama blasted for chewing gum during visit with Indian prime minister
> Obama, who has been caught before munching on gum during high-profile political events, was taken to task by the country’s largest newspaper after he was spotted taking a piece out of his mouth during the annual Republic Day parade."
> Obama blasted for chewing gum during visit with Indian PM
> 
> 
> 9.  "It would be one thing had the president brought in a successful test anywhere. But his — and Secretary of State Clinton’s — “reset” with Russia has been greeted with aggression from President Putin and his camarilla. The “pivot” to Asia has turned into a palsied pirouette and been unmasked as cover for fading from the Middle East. The redlines in Syria have been erased. Libya, Yemen, Venezuela are wrecks. Afghanistan is teetering to the Taliban, while Mr. Obama’s withdrawal has left Iraq at the mercy of Iran and the Islamic State."The Obama Doctrine - The New York Sun
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Respect for...*
> the dirt-eating low-life crypto-Islamist back-stabbing infanticide-supporting incompetent snake with an unbroken record of failure, both as a President and as a human being????
> 
> 
> Really????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is a limp noodle mocked around the globe
> 
> "Jina" is taking advantage of his inability to make decisions and timid responses
> 
> Just what Putin wanted when he selected him
Click to expand...




"Trump is a limp noodle mocked around the globe."

When I said you were a dunce, clearly I was far too kind.


Have someone explain this to you....anyone third grade of higher will do.





*1. China underscores disrespect for Obama during his visit:*

"...Obama downplayed dust-ups involving the U.S. delegation and Chinese security officials during the opening hours of his trip to Hangzhou for the G-20 summit, ....

The early hours of Obama’s trip were marred by confrontations involving Chinese security officials,.... When Air Force One touched down at the Hangzhou airport, *Obama was not greeted, as is customary, by a staircase, but had to deplane from the lower level of his 747 jet.*

Reporters and U.S. officials were kept away from the welcoming ceremony by a rope line.... When the president’s national security adviser, Susan Rice, and her deputy, Ben Rhodes, attempted to pass under the barricade, *they were confronted by a Chinese security official "They did things that weren’t anticipated,"* Rice later told reporters..."
Obama Downplays Tensions After Skirmishes During China Visit


2. "Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte called Barack Obama a "son of a whore" on Monday as he vowed not to be lectured by the US leader on human rights when they meet in Laos.

The acid-tongued Duterte bristled at warnings he would face questioning by the US president over a war against drugs in the Philippines that has claimed more than 2,400 lives in just over two months.

"You must be respectful. Do not just throw away questions and statements. Son of a whore, I will curse you in that forum," Duterte told a news conference shortly before flying to Laos to attend a summit."
Philippines' Duterte calls Obama 'son of a whore'

3. "Iran’s most recent ballistic missile test, which violates current U.N. Security Council resolutions, comes a day after the international community’s nuclear watchdog organization disclosed that it is prohibited by the nuclear agreement from publicly reporting on potential violations by Iran.

Iranian leaders now say that they are poised to walk away from the deal if the United States and other global powers fail to advance the Islamic Republic’s “national interests.”
Iran Threatens to Walk Away From Nuke Deal After New Missile Test


Iran laughs at Obama....


*4. No Respect...he, and you, the world's laughing stock*: Obama removes restrictions on Cuba, gets nothing in return. And....he visits, but *Raul Castro couldn't be bothered to be at the airport:*

" As the plane landed at a rainy Jose Marti International Airport, Mr Obama tweeted: "What's up Cuba? Just touched down here, looking forward to meeting and hearing directly from the Cuban people." *The president was greeted by foreign minister Bruno Rodriguez - not president Raul Castro.* Instead he will hold talks with his Cuban counterpart on Monday." Obama Arrives In Cuba For Historic Visit

*"Both Donald Trump and Sen. Ted Cruz slammed the greeting President Obama and his wife received during their historic touch-down at a Cuban airport, saying the failure of Raul Castro to personally greet them as they exited Air Force One was a slap in the face to America."
www.wnd.com/2016/03/obama-snubbed-castro-fails-to-welcome-air-force-one/#P4htmI3yufsIQ4zM.99

5. *"ANKARA, Turkey (AP) —Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said he no longer holds "direct" telephone conversations with U.S. President Barak Obama,suggesting a rift between the leaders who were once close."Turkish PM says he Obama no longer talk directly - Yahoo News



6. "Turkey will refuse to allow a US-led coalition to attack jihadistsin neighbouring Iraq and Syria from its air bases, nor will it take part in combat operations against militants, a government official told AFP" Thursdayhttp://Breaking TURKEY REFUSES OBAMA REQUEST to Use Its Airbases to Fight ISIS The Gateway Pundit



7. “Obama is the weakest of U.S. presidents, he had humiliating defeats in the region. Under him the Islamic awakening happened,” Younesisaidin a Farsi language interview with Iran’s semi-official Fars News Agency. “Americans witnessed their greatest defeats in Obama’s era: Terrorism expanded, [the] U.S. had huge defeats under Obama [and] that is why they want to compromise with Iran,” Younesi said.

The criticism of Obama echoes comments made recently byotherworld leaders and even former members of the president’s own staff,such asFormer Defense Secretary Robert Gates. Top Iranian Official: Obama is ‘The Weakest of U.S. Presidents’



8.  "GUMMING UP THE WORKS: Obama blasted for chewing gum during visit with Indian prime minister
Obama, who has been caught before munching on gum during high-profile political events, was taken to task by the country’s largest newspaper after he was spotted taking a piece out of his mouth during the annual Republic Day parade."
Obama blasted for chewing gum during visit with Indian PM


9.  "It would be one thing had the president brought in a successful test anywhere. But his — and Secretary of State Clinton’s — “reset” with Russia has been greeted with aggression from President Putin and his camarilla. The “pivot” to Asia has turned into a palsied pirouette and been unmasked as cover for fading from the Middle East. The redlines in Syria have been erased. Libya, Yemen, Venezuela are wrecks. Afghanistan is teetering to the Taliban, while Mr. Obama’s withdrawal has left Iraq at the mercy of Iran and the Islamic State."The Obama Doctrine - The New York Sun




Do you have similar support for your post?


----------



## rightwinger

Trump has already turned us into a second rate power following Putin's commands


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Trump has already turned us into a second rate power following Putin's commands




What, oh what, made you imagine that it was necessary to PROVE what a fool you are????

What????

It is you and the Democrats that are in thrall to the Russians.....facts prove it:


1. Trump has a cabinet that has made tougher statements on Russia than anything Obama did.
If Trump were going to be submissive to Putin, how to explain *Dan Coates as Trump's pick for Director of National Intelligence:*
Coates was forbidden to go to Russia by Putin for comparing him to Hitler:
"people from the US had been similarly blacklisted, including ... and Dan Coats of Indiana, a former US ambassador to Germany. “While I’m disappointed that I won’t be able to go on vacation with my family in Siberia this summer,” Coats wisecracked, “I am honored to be on this list.”Chrystia Freeland: My Ukraine, and Putin’s big lie


2. A pro-Russia policy would include slashing defense spending...as Obama did.

3 . A pro-Russia policy would include slowing our nuclear weapon modernization....as Obama did.

4. A pro-Russia policy would include rolling back missile defense systems...as Obama did.

5. A pro-Russia policy would include entering a one-sided nuclear arms agreement....as Obama did.

6. A pro-Russia policy would include doing everything you could to stop oil and gas production...as Obama did.

7. A pro-Russia policy would include promising Putin that you'd be more 'flexible' in dealing with Russia...as Obama did.



8. A pro-Russia policy would include turning over 20% of our uranium to Russia in exchange for a $145 million donation to the Clinton Foundation....as Bill's wife did. [FAKE NEWS: CNBC Cites Left-Wing Politifact in Clinton Russian Uranium Story - Breitbart]


9. Assuming, arguendo, that leaking material about the Democrats and their candidate were aimed at influencing the electorate, *list those things that the electorate knew from the 'leaks' that they didn't know before.
Who didn't know that Bill's wife was a congenital liar and career criminal????


10. And, those leaks themselves???
“There’s no evidence that this was done by the state itself, only evidence it was done by non-state actors that might be Russian-speaking,” said Jeffrey Carr, CEO of the cyber security consultancy firm Taia Global, referring to the evidence available to the public.

That evidence, which was released by private threat assessment companies rather than official channels, indicates hackers used Cyrillic keyboards and operated during Moscow working hours.
But indicators of identity like timestamps, language preferences and IP addresses “can be manipulated or faked rather easily,” said Juan Andres Guerrero-Saade, a senior security researcher at Kaspersky Lab." 
Does the U.S. government really know who hacked Democrats' emails?*


----------



## rightwinger

Puppet Trump has sold us out to his master Putin for a few well placed leaks

On top of owing Putin for getting elected, Trump must deal with the dossier that Putin keeps on Trump documenting his flings with prostitutes, sexual perversions and his wife's long history of prostitution


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Puppet Trump has sold us out to his master Putin for a few well placed leaks
> 
> On top of owing Putin for getting elected, Trump must deal with the dossier that Putin keeps on Trump documenting his flings with prostitutes, sexual perversions and his wife's long history of prostitution




It is you and the Democrats that are in thrall to the Russians.....facts prove it:


1. Trump has a cabinet that has made tougher statements on Russia than anything Obama did.
If Trump were going to be submissive to Putin, how to explain *Dan Coates as Trump's pick for Director of National Intelligence:*
Coates was forbidden to go to Russia by Putin for comparing him to Hitler:
"people from the US had been similarly blacklisted, including ... and Dan Coats of Indiana, a former US ambassador to Germany. “While I’m disappointed that I won’t be able to go on vacation with my family in Siberia this summer,” Coats wisecracked, “I am honored to be on this list.”Chrystia Freeland: My Ukraine, and Putin’s big lie


2. A pro-Russia policy would include slashing defense spending...as Obama did.

3 . A pro-Russia policy would include slowing our nuclear weapon modernization....as Obama did.

4. A pro-Russia policy would include rolling back missile defense systems...as Obama did.

5. A pro-Russia policy would include entering a one-sided nuclear arms agreement....as Obama did.

6. A pro-Russia policy would include doing everything you could to stop oil and gas production...as Obama did.

7. A pro-Russia policy would include promising Putin that you'd be more 'flexible' in dealing with Russia...as Obama did.



8. A pro-Russia policy would include turning over 20% of our uranium to Russia in exchange for a $145 million donation to the Clinton Foundation....as Bill's wife did. [FAKE NEWS: CNBC Cites Left-Wing Politifact in Clinton Russian Uranium Story - Breitbart]


9. Assuming, arguendo, that leaking material about the Democrats and their candidate were aimed at influencing the electorate, *list those things that the electorate knew from the 'leaks' that they didn't know before.
Who didn't know that Bill's wife was a congenital liar and career criminal????


10. And, those leaks themselves???
“There’s no evidence that this was done by the state itself, only evidence it was done by non-state actors that might be Russian-speaking,” said Jeffrey Carr, CEO of the cyber security consultancy firm Taia Global, referring to the evidence available to the public.

That evidence, which was released by private threat assessment companies rather than official channels, indicates hackers used Cyrillic keyboards and operated during Moscow working hours.
But indicators of identity like timestamps, language preferences and IP addresses “can be manipulated or faked rather easily,” said Juan Andres Guerrero-Saade, a senior security researcher at Kaspersky Lab." 
Does the U.S. government really know who hacked Democrats' emails?*


----------



## rightwinger

Trumps Russian connections

1. Insisted language supporting military support to Ukraine be dropped from GOP platform
2. Received leaks damaging to the Clinton campaign from Putin and used the information in his campaign
3. Trump representatives have extensive meetings with Russian diplomats
4. Trump denies any contact with Russia
5. Trump advocates dropping economic sanctions on Russia
6. Trump states he is open to recognizing Russia's control of Crimea
7. Trump declares that the US is guilty of as many murders as Putin
8. Trump blocks investigations of his ties to Russia


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Trumps Russian connections
> 
> 1. Insisted language supporting military support to Ukraine be dropped from GOP platform
> 2. Received leaks damaging to the Clinton campaign from Putin and used the information in his campaign
> 3. Trump representatives have extensive meetings with Russian diplomats
> 4. Trump denies any contact with Russia
> 5.  Trump advocates dropping economic sanctions on Russia
> 6. Trump states he is open to recognizing Russia's control of Crimea
> 7. Trump declares that the US is guilty of as many murders as Putin
> 8. Trump blocks investigations of his ties to Russia




Y'see.....I'm actually teaching you how to post!

Next lesson.....telling the truth.

1. What were the 'leaks' about Clinton that every sentient human being didn't already know about the congenital liar and career criminal???

2. "Trump representatives have extensive meetings with Russian diplomats."
Says who?
You???
Not the intelligence community.

"Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.

TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.

Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?

CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.

TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?

CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*

TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?

CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.


TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?

CLAPPER: that’s correct."
Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart




3. " Trump advocates dropping economic sanctions on Russia"

Link?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Exposing the liar for exactly what he is.


It never gets old.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"MANILA, Philippines (AP) — President Rodrigo Duterte said Monday he has told the military to assert Philippine ownership of a large ocean region off the country's northeastern coast where Chinese survey ships were spotted last year, in a discovery that alarmed Philippine defense officials.

Duterte said he ordered the military to assert ownership of Benham Rise in a friendly way, repeating that his country has no option but to be diplomatic because "I cannot match the might of China."

"My order to my military, you go there and tell them straight that this is ours, but I say it in friendship," Duterte said in a news conference when asked about the issue in the waters facing the Pacific Ocean.


Beijing and Manila have a separate long-running territorial feud in the South China Sea west of the Philippines,...."
Duterte asks military to tell China vast sea area 'is ours'


----------



## PoliticalChic

"We have no eternal allies, and we have no perpetual enemies. Our interests are eternal and perpetual, and those interests it is our duty to follow."
*Henry John Temple Palmerston*, _Remarks in the House of Commons, March 1, 1848_


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps Russian connections
> 
> 1. Insisted language supporting military support to Ukraine be dropped from GOP platform
> 2. Received leaks damaging to the Clinton campaign from Putin and used the information in his campaign
> 3. Trump representatives have extensive meetings with Russian diplomats
> 4. Trump denies any contact with Russia
> 5.  Trump advocates dropping economic sanctions on Russia
> 6. Trump states he is open to recognizing Russia's control of Crimea
> 7. Trump declares that the US is guilty of as many murders as Putin
> 8. Trump blocks investigations of his ties to Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'see.....I'm actually teaching you how to post!
> 
> Next lesson.....telling the truth.
> 
> 1. What were the 'leaks' about Clinton that every sentient human being didn't already know about the congenital liar and career criminal???
> 
> 2. "Trump representatives have extensive meetings with Russian diplomats."
> Says who?
> You???
> Not the intelligence community.
> 
> "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. " Trump advocates dropping economic sanctions on Russia"
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Evidence is adding up for a charge of TREASON

Trump selling out his country to win the Presidency
Trump will replace Benedict Arnold as a definition of Treason


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trumps Russian connections
> 
> 1. Insisted language supporting military support to Ukraine be dropped from GOP platform
> 2. Received leaks damaging to the Clinton campaign from Putin and used the information in his campaign
> 3. Trump representatives have extensive meetings with Russian diplomats
> 4. Trump denies any contact with Russia
> 5.  Trump advocates dropping economic sanctions on Russia
> 6. Trump states he is open to recognizing Russia's control of Crimea
> 7. Trump declares that the US is guilty of as many murders as Putin
> 8. Trump blocks investigations of his ties to Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'see.....I'm actually teaching you how to post!
> 
> Next lesson.....telling the truth.
> 
> 1. What were the 'leaks' about Clinton that every sentient human being didn't already know about the congenital liar and career criminal???
> 
> 2. "Trump representatives have extensive meetings with Russian diplomats."
> Says who?
> You???
> Not the intelligence community.
> 
> "Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” former Obama Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told host Chuck Todd that he was not aware of evidence showing the Trump campaign had colluded with the Russian government to influence last November’s presidential election.
> 
> TODD: Well, that’s an important revelation at this point.
> 
> Let me ask you this, does intelligence exist that can definitively answer the following question, *whether there were improper contacts between the Trump campaign and Russia officials?
> 
> CLAPPER: We did not include evidence in our report, and I say our, that’s NSA, FBI and CIA with my office, the director of national intelligence that had anything — that had any reflection of collusion between members of the Trump campaign and the Russians. There was there no evidence of that including in our report.
> 
> TODD: I understand that, but does it exist?
> 
> CLAPPER: Not to my knowledge.*
> 
> TODD: If it existed, it would have been in the report?
> 
> CLAPPER: This could have unfolded or become available in the time since I left the government. But at the time, we had no evidence of such collusion.
> 
> 
> TODD: But at this point, what’s not proven is the idea of collusion?
> 
> CLAPPER: that’s correct."
> Fmr Obama DNI Clapper: Evidence of Trump-Russian Collusion Doesn't Exist to His 'Knowledge' - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. " Trump advocates dropping economic sanctions on Russia"
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidence is adding up for a charge of TREASON
> 
> Trump selling out his country to win the Presidency
> Trump will replace Benedict Arnold as a definition of Treason
Click to expand...




Don't you ever get tired of your Pinocchio act????


----------



## rightwinger

Trump made a deal with Putin........you get me this election and I lift sanctions and block arms to Ukraine

There is a word for it.....TREASON


----------



## Weatherman2020

PoliticalChic said:


> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??


Valley of Megiddo is where East meets West.  This is where WW3 will occur.  Right now US and Russian forces are within miles of each other an hour from this valley.
aka Armageddon.


----------



## xyz

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWIII will be a cyber war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...another subject about which you are clueless.
Click to expand...

No, a hybrid war, and one which you are fighting right now.

And I don't see what you are trying to say about China. Sure, China is not your beloved Russia, but the US uses more oil and has less than 1/4 of the population of China, and produces almost nothing, and you find China inferior because it needs oil?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Weatherman2020 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??
> 
> 
> 
> Valley of Megiddo is where East meets West.  This is where WW3 will occur.  Right now US and Russian forces are within miles of each other an hour from this valley.
> aka Armageddon.
> View attachment 116633
Click to expand...




I was there this summer....have you been in the caverns?


----------



## PoliticalChic

xyz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWIII will be a cyber war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...another subject about which you are clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, a hybrid war, and one which you are fighting right now.
> 
> And I don't see what you are trying to say about China. Sure, China is not your beloved Russia, but the US uses more oil and has less than 1/4 of the population of China, and produces almost nothing, and you find China inferior because it needs oil?
Click to expand...




You should stick to subjects about which you have some grasp.....such as monster trucks and favorite Crayola.


----------



## Weatherman2020

PoliticalChic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??
> 
> 
> 
> Valley of Megiddo is where East meets West.  This is where WW3 will occur.  Right now US and Russian forces are within miles of each other an hour from this valley.
> aka Armageddon.
> View attachment 116633
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was there this summer....have you been in the caverns?
Click to expand...

The tunnel to the spring? Yes. They did it by hand, it would take California 10 years to do it today.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Weatherman2020 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??
> 
> 
> 
> Valley of Megiddo is where East meets West.  This is where WW3 will occur.  Right now US and Russian forces are within miles of each other an hour from this valley.
> aka Armageddon.
> View attachment 116633
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was there this summer....have you been in the caverns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tunnel to the spring? Yes. They did it by hand, it would take California 10 years to do it today.
Click to expand...




Of course the reason Megiddo is in common parlance is the promised end days battle between good and evil....

...but have you seen the magnificent carvings in Petra, Jordan???


----------



## Weatherman2020

PoliticalChic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??
> 
> 
> 
> Valley of Megiddo is where East meets West.  This is where WW3 will occur.  Right now US and Russian forces are within miles of each other an hour from this valley.
> aka Armageddon.
> View attachment 116633
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was there this summer....have you been in the caverns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tunnel to the spring? Yes. They did it by hand, it would take California 10 years to do it today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the reason Megiddo is in common parlance is the promised end days battle between good and evil....
> 
> ...but have you seen the magnificent carvings in Petra, Jordan???
Click to expand...

Haven't made it yet, on the bucket list.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Weatherman2020 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??
> 
> 
> 
> Valley of Megiddo is where East meets West.  This is where WW3 will occur.  Right now US and Russian forces are within miles of each other an hour from this valley.
> aka Armageddon.
> View attachment 116633
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was there this summer....have you been in the caverns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tunnel to the spring? Yes. They did it by hand, it would take California 10 years to do it today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the reason Megiddo is in common parlance is the promised end days battle between good and evil....
> 
> ...but have you seen the magnificent carvings in Petra, Jordan???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't made it yet, on the bucket list.
Click to expand...




That's exactly the way I had explained it....part of my bucket list.


----------



## xyz

PoliticalChic said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWIII will be a cyber war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...another subject about which you are clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, a hybrid war, and one which you are fighting right now.
> 
> And I don't see what you are trying to say about China. Sure, China is not your beloved Russia, but the US uses more oil and has less than 1/4 of the population of China, and produces almost nothing, and you find China inferior because it needs oil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should stick to subjects about which you have some grasp.....such as monster trucks and favorite Crayola.
Click to expand...

Sorry, that kind of discussion does not seem relevant in this thread.


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??
> 
> 
> 
> Valley of Megiddo is where East meets West.  This is where WW3 will occur.  Right now US and Russian forces are within miles of each other an hour from this valley.
> aka Armageddon.
> View attachment 116633
Click to expand...

Russia is a paper tiger incapable of taking on NATO

They would much rather just fuck with us like they did when they got Trump elected


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??
> 
> 
> 
> Valley of Megiddo is where East meets West.  This is where WW3 will occur.  Right now US and Russian forces are within miles of each other an hour from this valley.
> aka Armageddon.
> View attachment 116633
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is a paper tiger incapable of taking on NATO
> 
> They would much rather just fuck with us like they did when they got Trump elected
Click to expand...



*"Hillary Clinton's team met with Russian ambassador, says Kremlin spokesman, as he warns against 'hysteria'"*
*Hillary Clinton's team met with Russian ambassador, says Kremlin spokesman, as he warns against 'hysteria'



"Russian President Vladimir Putin's spokesman said in an interview Sunday that the Russian ambassador who met with Trump campaign officials also met with “people working in think tanks advising Hillary or advising people working for Hillary.”

“Well, if you look at some people connected with Hillary Clinton during her campaign, you would probably see that he had lots of meetings of that kind,” 
Kremlin spokesman: Russian ambassador met with advisers to Clinton campaign too



Treason!!!!!!!
*


----------



## rightwinger

Trump has sold out his country to the Russians

Trump insisted on no military support to Ukraine.....Fact
Trump offered to lift sanctions.....Fact
Trump compared US to Putins murders......Fact
Trump is destabilizing NATO.......Fact

Russia helped Trump get elected......Fact


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Trump has sold out his country to the Russians
> 
> Trump insisted on no military support to Ukraine.....Fact
> Trump offered to lift sanctions.....Fact
> Trump compared US to Putins murders......Fact
> Trump is destabilizing NATO.......Fact
> 
> Russia helped Trump get elected......Fact





Nothing you post is a 'fact.'

You are a lying windbag, starting right from you avitar.

Soooo......get back under your rock.


----------



## PoliticalChic

xyz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWIII will be a cyber war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...another subject about which you are clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, a hybrid war, and one which you are fighting right now.
> 
> And I don't see what you are trying to say about China. Sure, China is not your beloved Russia, but the US uses more oil and has less than 1/4 of the population of China, and produces almost nothing, and you find China inferior because it needs oil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should stick to subjects about which you have some grasp.....such as monster trucks and favorite Crayola.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, that kind of discussion does not seem relevant in this thread.
Click to expand...




Nor, in fact, do you.

See ya'


----------



## rightwinger

It is well known that Putin keeps a dossier on Trump detailing his lurid past

Trump is his puppet


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??
> 
> 
> 
> Valley of Megiddo is where East meets West.  This is where WW3 will occur.  Right now US and Russian forces are within miles of each other an hour from this valley.
> aka Armageddon.
> View attachment 116633
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is a paper tiger incapable of taking on NATO
> 
> They would much rather just fuck with us like they did when they got Trump elected
Click to expand...

With more nuclear warheads than we have.


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> It is well known that Putin keeps a dossier on Trump detailing his lurid past
> 
> Trump is his puppet


What else did Soros tell you to parrot?


----------



## Weatherman2020

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has sold out his country to the Russians
> 
> Trump insisted on no military support to Ukraine.....Fact
> Trump offered to lift sanctions.....Fact
> Trump compared US to Putins murders......Fact
> Trump is destabilizing NATO.......Fact
> 
> Russia helped Trump get elected......Fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you post is a 'fact.'
> 
> You are a lying windbag, starting right from you avitar.
> 
> Soooo......get back under your rock.
Click to expand...

The left always require lies and distortion to promote their f'd up agenda.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> It is well known that Putin keeps a dossier on Trump detailing his lurid past
> 
> Trump is his puppet




I find you to be correct with about the same frequency as cats are mentioned in the Bible.

One can only wonder how you can't got through a single day without lying, and resist the temptation to spit in your own face.



Sooooooo....what is your condition today? Serious, Critical, Grave, Stable?

....can I get my hopes up?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Weatherman2020 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has sold out his country to the Russians
> 
> Trump insisted on no military support to Ukraine.....Fact
> Trump offered to lift sanctions.....Fact
> Trump compared US to Putins murders......Fact
> Trump is destabilizing NATO.......Fact
> 
> Russia helped Trump get elected......Fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you post is a 'fact.'
> 
> You are a lying windbag, starting right from you avitar.
> 
> Soooo......get back under your rock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left always require lies and distortion to promote their f'd up agenda.
Click to expand...




And they have the perfect stooge in that one.


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??
> 
> 
> 
> Valley of Megiddo is where East meets West.  This is where WW3 will occur.  Right now US and Russian forces are within miles of each other an hour from this valley.
> aka Armageddon.
> View attachment 116633
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is a paper tiger incapable of taking on NATO
> 
> They would much rather just fuck with us like they did when they got Trump elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With more nuclear warheads than we have.
Click to expand...

They don't have the number of warheads we do and are not as accurate putting them on target

Russia's Army and Navy are mostly Cold War relics


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has sold out his country to the Russians
> 
> Trump insisted on no military support to Ukraine.....Fact
> Trump offered to lift sanctions.....Fact
> Trump compared US to Putins murders......Fact
> Trump is destabilizing NATO.......Fact
> 
> Russia helped Trump get elected......Fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you post is a 'fact.'
> 
> You are a lying windbag, starting right from you avitar.
> 
> Soooo......get back under your rock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left always require lies and distortion to promote their f'd up agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they have the perfect stooge in that one.
Click to expand...

Nice try Moe


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??
> 
> 
> 
> Valley of Megiddo is where East meets West.  This is where WW3 will occur.  Right now US and Russian forces are within miles of each other an hour from this valley.
> aka Armageddon.
> View attachment 116633
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is a paper tiger incapable of taking on NATO
> 
> They would much rather just fuck with us like they did when they got Trump elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With more nuclear warheads than we have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have the number of warheads we do and are not as accurate putting them on target
> 
> Russia's Army and Navy are mostly Cold War relics
Click to expand...

Dumbass just pulls crap right out of his ass all day long.


----------



## rightwinger

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??
> 
> 
> 
> Valley of Megiddo is where East meets West.  This is where WW3 will occur.  Right now US and Russian forces are within miles of each other an hour from this valley.
> aka Armageddon.
> View attachment 116633
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is a paper tiger incapable of taking on NATO
> 
> They would much rather just fuck with us like they did when they got Trump elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With more nuclear warheads than we have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have the number of warheads we do and are not as accurate putting them on target
> 
> Russia's Army and Navy are mostly Cold War relics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass just pulls crap right out of his ass all day long.
Click to expand...


It is well known that the Russian military is a sham. The Russian economy is a shamble with sanctions and lost oil revenue
Most of their equipment is Cold War and poorly maintained and their soldiers are poorly trained

You are welcome to prove otherwise


----------



## MindWars

PoliticalChic said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> A novel is being used as a source. Why can't the novelist change a few words around and create an abundance of oil for China?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was soooo hoping one of the true imbeciles would post that, about a novel being used as a source.
> 
> 
> That's why I provided links which backed up everything China-hand journalist Hawksley wrote.
> 
> 
> Wow,,,,you really stuck your foot in your mouth again.
Click to expand...


Their public school training worked well didn't it. Then the double impact comes at liberal college time.

meaning they lost their critical thinking and logic a long, long time ago.  Today they are totally depending on their Governmental parents to tell the truth , take care of them, pamper them....................... yeah that's their mentality levels.  ..


----------



## PoliticalChic

MindWars said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> A novel is being used as a source. Why can't the novelist change a few words around and create an abundance of oil for China?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was soooo hoping one of the true imbeciles would post that, about a novel being used as a source.
> 
> 
> That's why I provided links which backed up everything China-hand journalist Hawksley wrote.
> 
> 
> Wow,,,,you really stuck your foot in your mouth again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their public school training worked well didn't it. Then the double impact comes at liberal college time.
> 
> meaning they lost their critical thinking and logic a long, long time ago.  Today they are totally depending on their Governmental parents to tell the truth , take care of them, pamper them....................... yeah that's their mentality levels.  ..
Click to expand...




The OP was two years ago....and the thread had turned out to be totally correct and accurate.

The South China Sea looks very much like a flashpoint, exactly as the thread title states.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"The Chinese military issued a warning to a U.S. Air Force B-1 bomber flying in the East China Sea Wednesday morning amid escalating tensions in the region, two U.S. officials told Fox News.

The Chinese said the U.S. bomber was flying in international airspace. American officials tell Fox News the bomber was flying in international airspace and continued on its mission---albeit without its wingman."
China issues warning to US bomber flying in East China Sea


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Artificial islands in South China Sea nearly complete, allowing China to dominate region*
*....China has nearly completed construction work on three man-made islands in the South China Sea, giving it the ability to deploy combat aircraft and other military assets to the disputed region."
Artificial islands in South China Sea nearly complete, allowing China to dominate region: report
*

*".... ships that carry an estimated $5 trillion worth of goods through the waterway each year."
Ibid.*



*"China denies it is militarising the South China Sea, which is thought to have significant oil and gas reserves and is a route for half of the world’s commercial shipping. The reclamation of the islands has also had a devastating impact on some of the world’s most biodiverse coral reefs.

Beijing asserts sovereignty over maritime areas that span 3.5m sq km but are also claimed by Vietnam, Taiwan, Malaysia, Brunei, the Philippines and Japan. China’s military build-up has become one of the US president Donald Trump’s most explosive foreign policy challenges."
Warning that Beijing's military bases in South China Sea are ready for use

*


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Duterte orders Philippine troops to South China Sea reefs*
*Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte said Thursday he has ordered troops to deploy on unoccupied South China Sea islands, boosting the military presence on remote reefs claimed by Manila in a move that could provoke rival claimants including Beijing.

"It looks like everybody is making a grab for the islands there, so we better live on those that are still vacant," he told reporters during a televised visit to a military camp on the western island of Palawan, near the disputed Spratly group.

China asserts sovereignty over almost all of the resource-rich South China Sea despite rival claims from Southeast Asian neighbours and has rapidly built reefs into artificial islands capable of hosting military planes."
Duterte orders Philippine troops to South China Sea reefs
*


----------



## Meane

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??
> 
> 
> 
> Valley of Megiddo is where East meets West.  This is where WW3 will occur.  Right now US and Russian forces are within miles of each other an hour from this valley.
> aka Armageddon.
> View attachment 116633
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is a paper tiger incapable of taking on NATO
> 
> They would much rather just fuck with us like they did when they got Trump elected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With more nuclear warheads than we have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't have the number of warheads we do and are not as accurate putting them on target
> 
> Russia's Army and Navy are mostly Cold War relics
Click to expand...

That's a myth that gets Putins heart beat up in frustration. 

Really, they are building their military at a worrying pace so you should update your understanding of the situation as it is.


----------



## Meane

rightwinger said:


> Trump made a deal with Putin........you get me this election and I lift sanctions and block arms to Ukraine
> 
> There is a word for it.....TREASON


His treason is much worse than that.

Trump will lead you down the road to complete humiliation, failure and destruction. Putin doesn't need just US to lift sanctions. He needs Europe to do that. And Europe won't do that. Trump's worth in Europe is as much as any poor American journalist's would be, we sometimes look at what they say but we never take them seriously. 

And even though UK is possobly leaving the bloc, it won't be good for their interests to go cuddling with US. Not even if it was still Obama and definetly not now that it's Trump.

Putin wouldn't go choosing Trump as us president just for Ukraine and the sanctions that is just a temporary way to pull attention from their own backyard.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Meane said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a deal with Putin........you get me this election and I lift sanctions and block arms to Ukraine
> 
> There is a word for it.....TREASON
> 
> 
> 
> His treason is much worse than that.
> 
> Trump will lead you down the road to complete humiliation, failure and destruction. Putin doesn't need just US to lift sanctions. He needs Europe to do that. And Europe won't do that. Trump's worth in Europe is as much as any poor American journalist's would be, we sometimes look at what they say but we never take them seriously.
> 
> And even though UK is possobly leaving the bloc, it won't be good for their interests to go cuddling with US. Not even if it was still Obama and definetly not now that it's Trump.
> 
> Putin wouldn't go choosing Trump as us president just for Ukraine and the sanctions that is just a temporary way to pull attention from their own backyard.
Click to expand...




The only folks with a close relationship with the Russians are Democrats.
The names Clinton and Podesta come to mind.

You'd know that if you weren't the prototypical government school grad.


----------



## Meane

PoliticalChic said:


> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a deal with Putin........you get me this election and I lift sanctions and block arms to Ukraine
> 
> There is a word for it.....TREASON
> 
> 
> 
> His treason is much worse than that.
> 
> Trump will lead you down the road to complete humiliation, failure and destruction. Putin doesn't need just US to lift sanctions. He needs Europe to do that. And Europe won't do that. Trump's worth in Europe is as much as any poor American journalist's would be, we sometimes look at what they say but we never take them seriously.
> 
> And even though UK is possobly leaving the bloc, it won't be good for their interests to go cuddling with US. Not even if it was still Obama and definetly not now that it's Trump.
> 
> Putin wouldn't go choosing Trump as us president just for Ukraine and the sanctions that is just a temporary way to pull attention from their own backyard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only folks with a close relationship with the Russians are Democrats.
> The names Clinton and Podesta come to mind.
> 
> You'd know that if you weren't the prototypical government school grad.
Click to expand...

I didn't say they have a close relationship. 

BTW, you still havent told me if you went to a private school or not?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Meane said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a deal with Putin........you get me this election and I lift sanctions and block arms to Ukraine
> 
> There is a word for it.....TREASON
> 
> 
> 
> His treason is much worse than that.
> 
> Trump will lead you down the road to complete humiliation, failure and destruction. Putin doesn't need just US to lift sanctions. He needs Europe to do that. And Europe won't do that. Trump's worth in Europe is as much as any poor American journalist's would be, we sometimes look at what they say but we never take them seriously.
> 
> And even though UK is possobly leaving the bloc, it won't be good for their interests to go cuddling with US. Not even if it was still Obama and definetly not now that it's Trump.
> 
> Putin wouldn't go choosing Trump as us president just for Ukraine and the sanctions that is just a temporary way to pull attention from their own backyard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only folks with a close relationship with the Russians are Democrats.
> The names Clinton and Podesta come to mind.
> 
> You'd know that if you weren't the prototypical government school grad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say they have a close relationship.
> 
> BTW, you still havent told me if you went to a private school or not?
Click to expand...




I told you four times.

But...you being the quintessential 'government school grad' need five times.

*"Columbia* University is a *private* institution that was founded in 1754. It has a total undergraduate enrollment of 6,102, its setting is urban, and the campus size is 36 acres. It utilizes a semester-based academic calendar. *Columbia* University's ranking in the 2017 edition of Best Colleges is National Universities, 5."
*Columbia University | Columbia University - Profile, Rankings and ...*
https://www.usnews.com/best-colleges/columbia-university-2707


BTW.....the ratings actually mean '4.'


----------



## Meane

PoliticalChic said:


> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a deal with Putin........you get me this election and I lift sanctions and block arms to Ukraine
> 
> There is a word for it.....TREASON
> 
> 
> 
> His treason is much worse than that.
> 
> Trump will lead you down the road to complete humiliation, failure and destruction. Putin doesn't need just US to lift sanctions. He needs Europe to do that. And Europe won't do that. Trump's worth in Europe is as much as any poor American journalist's would be, we sometimes look at what they say but we never take them seriously.
> 
> And even though UK is possobly leaving the bloc, it won't be good for their interests to go cuddling with US. Not even if it was still Obama and definetly not now that it's Trump.
> 
> Putin wouldn't go choosing Trump as us president just for Ukraine and the sanctions that is just a temporary way to pull attention from their own backyard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only folks with a close relationship with the Russians are Democrats.
> The names Clinton and Podesta come to mind.
> 
> You'd know that if you weren't the prototypical government school grad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say they have a close relationship.
> 
> BTW, you still havent told me if you went to a private school or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you four times.
> 
> But...you being the quintessential 'government school grad' need five times.
> 
> *"Columbia* University is a *private* institution that was founded in 1754. It has a total undergraduate enrollment of 6,102, its setting is urban, and the campus size is 36 acres. It utilizes a semester-based academic calendar. *Columbia* University's ranking in the 2017 edition of Best Colleges is National Universities, 5."
> *Columbia University | Columbia University - Profile, Rankings and ...*
> https://www.usnews.com/best-colleges/columbia-university-2707
> 
> 
> BTW.....the ratings actually mean '4.'
Click to expand...

They didn't teach you to answer questions with full sentences then?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Meane said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a deal with Putin........you get me this election and I lift sanctions and block arms to Ukraine
> 
> There is a word for it.....TREASON
> 
> 
> 
> His treason is much worse than that.
> 
> Trump will lead you down the road to complete humiliation, failure and destruction. Putin doesn't need just US to lift sanctions. He needs Europe to do that. And Europe won't do that. Trump's worth in Europe is as much as any poor American journalist's would be, we sometimes look at what they say but we never take them seriously.
> 
> And even though UK is possobly leaving the bloc, it won't be good for their interests to go cuddling with US. Not even if it was still Obama and definetly not now that it's Trump.
> 
> Putin wouldn't go choosing Trump as us president just for Ukraine and the sanctions that is just a temporary way to pull attention from their own backyard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only folks with a close relationship with the Russians are Democrats.
> The names Clinton and Podesta come to mind.
> 
> You'd know that if you weren't the prototypical government school grad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say they have a close relationship.
> 
> BTW, you still havent told me if you went to a private school or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you four times.
> 
> But...you being the quintessential 'government school grad' need five times.
> 
> *"Columbia* University is a *private* institution that was founded in 1754. It has a total undergraduate enrollment of 6,102, its setting is urban, and the campus size is 36 acres. It utilizes a semester-based academic calendar. *Columbia* University's ranking in the 2017 edition of Best Colleges is National Universities, 5."
> *Columbia University | Columbia University - Profile, Rankings and ...*
> https://www.usnews.com/best-colleges/columbia-university-2707
> 
> 
> BTW.....the ratings actually mean '4.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't teach you to answer questions with full sentences then?
Click to expand...



Soooo.....an admission that you required the query answered numerous times before the answer sinks in?


Exactly what I've been saying about you government school grads.


Did you leave the stove on?
.... Cause you just got burned.


----------



## Meane

PoliticalChic said:


> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> His treason is much worse than that.
> 
> Trump will lead you down the road to complete humiliation, failure and destruction. Putin doesn't need just US to lift sanctions. He needs Europe to do that. And Europe won't do that. Trump's worth in Europe is as much as any poor American journalist's would be, we sometimes look at what they say but we never take them seriously.
> 
> And even though UK is possobly leaving the bloc, it won't be good for their interests to go cuddling with US. Not even if it was still Obama and definetly not now that it's Trump.
> 
> Putin wouldn't go choosing Trump as us president just for Ukraine and the sanctions that is just a temporary way to pull attention from their own backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only folks with a close relationship with the Russians are Democrats.
> The names Clinton and Podesta come to mind.
> 
> You'd know that if you weren't the prototypical government school grad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say they have a close relationship.
> 
> BTW, you still havent told me if you went to a private school or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you four times.
> 
> But...you being the quintessential 'government school grad' need five times.
> 
> *"Columbia* University is a *private* institution that was founded in 1754. It has a total undergraduate enrollment of 6,102, its setting is urban, and the campus size is 36 acres. It utilizes a semester-based academic calendar. *Columbia* University's ranking in the 2017 edition of Best Colleges is National Universities, 5."
> *Columbia University | Columbia University - Profile, Rankings and ...*
> https://www.usnews.com/best-colleges/columbia-university-2707
> 
> 
> BTW.....the ratings actually mean '4.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't teach you to answer questions with full sentences then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....an admission that you required the query answered numerous times before the answer sinks in?
> 
> 
> Exactly what I've been saying about you government school grads.
> 
> 
> Did you leave the stove on?
> .... Cause you just got burned.
Click to expand...

Well first if all, I don't know if you're telling the truth and second of all you just demonstrated how difficult it is to get a single clear answer from a Kremlin troll. You should go to RT on live. Those bitches sound just like you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Meane said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only folks with a close relationship with the Russians are Democrats.
> The names Clinton and Podesta come to mind.
> 
> You'd know that if you weren't the prototypical government school grad.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say they have a close relationship.
> 
> BTW, you still havent told me if you went to a private school or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you four times.
> 
> But...you being the quintessential 'government school grad' need five times.
> 
> *"Columbia* University is a *private* institution that was founded in 1754. It has a total undergraduate enrollment of 6,102, its setting is urban, and the campus size is 36 acres. It utilizes a semester-based academic calendar. *Columbia* University's ranking in the 2017 edition of Best Colleges is National Universities, 5."
> *Columbia University | Columbia University - Profile, Rankings and ...*
> https://www.usnews.com/best-colleges/columbia-university-2707
> 
> 
> BTW.....the ratings actually mean '4.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't teach you to answer questions with full sentences then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....an admission that you required the query answered numerous times before the answer sinks in?
> 
> 
> Exactly what I've been saying about you government school grads.
> 
> 
> Did you leave the stove on?
> .... Cause you just got burned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well first if all, I don't know if you're telling the truth and second of all you just demonstrated how difficult it is to get a single clear answer from a Kremlin troll. You should go to RT on live. Those bitches sound just like you.
Click to expand...




This certainly sounds like a post from one Iv'e severely wounded.


Excellent.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Trump made a deal with Putin........you get me this election and I lift sanctions and block arms to Ukraine
> 
> There is a word for it.....TREASON




Proof?   Assrash?


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Two developments in the past few weeks suggest that *America’s China policy* is on a cusp.

The more publicly discussed event involves the Arleigh Burke-class destroyer USS Dewey, which *conducted a freedom of navigation operation near Mischief Reef in the Spratlys island group.*

This is the first freedom of navigation action conducted by the Trump administration. It is the first true freedom of navigation conducted since at least 2012.

The Obama administration further muddied the waters by choosing features whose sovereignty was in dispute—and therefore could claim that it was not singling out Chinese-claimed features.

Even after the Permanent Court of Arbitration ruled that the various features in the South China Sea were not, in fact, islands and therefore could not lay claim to a 12-nautical mile territorial sea, the Obama administration nonetheless refused to reinforce the point by conducting a genuine freedom of navigation operation."
Trump Signals New US Approach to China With Tough Actions



*"For the first time since at least 2012, the United States is signaling Beijing that its efforts to dominate the South China Sea will not be meekly accepted, but will be challenged."*
Ibid.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Here is a better source.

U.S. Navy Conducts First South China Sea Navigation Operation Under President Trump


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"U.S. bombers challenge China in South China Sea flyover*
*TOKYO/BEIJING, July 7 (Reuters) - Two U.S bombers have flown over the disputed South China Sea, the U.S. Air Force said on Friday, asserting the right to treat the region as international territory despite China's claim to virtually all of the waterway.
The flight by the B-1B Lancer bombers from Guam on Thursday came as U.S. President Donald Trump and Chinese President Xi Jinping prepare for a meeting on the sidelines of a G20 summit in Germany."

U.S. bombers challenge China in South China Sea flyover*


----------



## anotherlife

This would drive china and Russia closer.  Bad news for Western Europe.  America, Britain, and all English speaking countries are already isolated by the term "anglosphere".  There are European people's though, that both Western Europe and russia-china want off the map.  Would be interesting to see how ww3 turns out for these.


----------



## PoliticalChic

anotherlife said:


> This would drive china and Russia closer.  Bad news for Western Europe.  America, Britain, and all English speaking countries are already isolated by the term "anglosphere".  There are European people's though, that both Western Europe and russia-china want off the map.  Would be interesting to see how ww3 turns out for these.





Is your suggestion that the South China Sea be subsumed as China demands?


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> "Two developments in the past few weeks suggest that *America’s China policy* is on a cusp.
> 
> The more publicly discussed event involves the Arleigh Burke-class destroyer USS Dewey, which *conducted a freedom of navigation operation near Mischief Reef in the Spratlys island group.*
> 
> This is the first freedom of navigation action conducted by the Trump administration. It is the first true freedom of navigation conducted since at least 2012.
> 
> The Obama administration further muddied the waters by choosing features whose sovereignty was in dispute—and therefore could claim that it was not singling out Chinese-claimed features.
> 
> Even after the Permanent Court of Arbitration ruled that the various features in the South China Sea were not, in fact, islands and therefore could not lay claim to a 12-nautical mile territorial sea, the Obama administration nonetheless refused to reinforce the point by conducting a genuine freedom of navigation operation."
> Trump Signals New US Approach to China With Tough Actions
> 
> 
> 
> *"For the first time since at least 2012, the United States is signaling Beijing that its efforts to dominate the South China Sea will not be meekly accepted, but will be challenged."*
> Ibid.


That is because everyone was waiting on the decision of the international court to decide about island claims, recognition, size and creation..


----------



## anotherlife

PoliticalChic said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This would drive china and Russia closer.  Bad news for Western Europe.  America, Britain, and all English speaking countries are already isolated by the term "anglosphere".  There are European people's though, that both Western Europe and russia-china want off the map.  Would be interesting to see how ww3 turns out for these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your suggestion that the South China Sea be subsumed as China demands?
Click to expand...

No, I want to figure out a way to exploit this in such a way that reduces the power of all European super powers, and produces more efficient weapons, which would benefit every country.


----------



## PoliticalChic

anotherlife said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This would drive china and Russia closer.  Bad news for Western Europe.  America, Britain, and all English speaking countries are already isolated by the term "anglosphere".  There are European people's though, that both Western Europe and russia-china want off the map.  Would be interesting to see how ww3 turns out for these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your suggestion that the South China Sea be subsumed as China demands?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I want to figure out a way to exploit this in such a way that reduces the power of all European super powers, and produces more efficient weapons, which would benefit every country.
Click to expand...



There are no European superpowers.


----------



## anotherlife

PoliticalChic said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This would drive china and Russia closer.  Bad news for Western Europe.  America, Britain, and all English speaking countries are already isolated by the term "anglosphere".  There are European people's though, that both Western Europe and russia-china want off the map.  Would be interesting to see how ww3 turns out for these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your suggestion that the South China Sea be subsumed as China demands?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I want to figure out a way to exploit this in such a way that reduces the power of all European super powers, and produces more efficient weapons, which would benefit every country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are no European superpowers.
Click to expand...

I wish this was true, but unfortunately the smaller the dog the more vicious its bite.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Exclusive: U.S. destroyer challenges China's claims in South China Sea*
The operation was the latest attempt to counter what Washington sees as Beijing's efforts to limit freedom of navigation in the strategic waters, and comes as Trump is seeking China's cooperation to rein in North Korea.

Tensions have risen recently after North Korea carried out two nuclear tests last year and two ICBM tests last month, prompting a strong round of U.N. sanctions which angered Pyongyang who threatened to teach the United States a "severe lesson".
Exclusive: U.S. destroyer challenges China's claims in South China Sea


----------



## Likkmee

OH JOY. Fuck'em. Tak'em both apart.You may not be able to get a new iPhone for a few months. Try Prozac. Consult a registered drug dealer first
Chinese paper says China should stay neutral if North Korea attacks first


----------



## Thunderbird

If war with China comes, the most important task will be to make sure Vietnam, India, and especially Russia are on America's side.


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> If war with China comes, the most important task will be to make sure Vietnam, India, and especially Russia are on America's side.



Russia ?    don't count on it.      We have a responsibility to protect Vietnam and India


----------



## Thunderbird

Russia and China have been enemies for a long time. China covets Russian territory and resources.






The Russians have suffered enough under Communism, they don't want to become the junior partner in another Communist Empire.

If American leaders are smart they won't push Russia into the arms of the PRC.


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> Russia ?    don't count on it.


Do you want to build a powerful anti-American coalition?



> We have a responsibility to protect Vietnam and India


Why do think that?


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"China’s J-20 stealth fighter jet lines up for combat duty, boosting firepower in the sky*

Deployment comes as Beijing pushes ahead with patrols in the South China Sea







China has intensified its air and naval drills in the South China Sea in recent months, raising concerns among its neighbours. In November, Chinese H-6K bombers and fighter jets flew through the Bashi Channel between Taiwan and the Philippines, and along the Miyako Strait to the south of Japan.

The announcement came two days after Beijing announced its Su-35 fighter jets had taken part in a combat patrol over the contested South China Sea."
China’s J-20 stealth fighter jet lines up for combat duty


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"A U.S. Aircraft Carrier's Historic Vietnam Port Call Sends a Message to China*
(DANANG, Vietnam) — For the first time since the Vietnam War, a U.S. Navy aircraft carrier is paying a visit to a Vietnamese port, seeking to bolster both countries’ efforts to stem expansionism by China in the South China Sea.

The visit comes at a time when China is increasing its military buildup in the Paracel islands and seven artificial islands in the Spratlys in maritime territory also claimed by Vietnam. China claims most of the South China Sea and has challenged traditional U.S. naval supremacy in the western Pacific."
U.S. Carrier's Vietnam Port Call Sends Message to China


----------



## PoliticalChic

"President Trump is showing Vietnam more love than President Obama.

LOY: (Speaking Vietnamese).

SULLIVAN: "In the past, U.S. presidents talked a lot. But there was little action," Voka Loy says. "I think Trump wants to change things." And this carrier visit, Voka Loy and his friends say, shows he's serious about helping Vietnam. They're not looking for a fight, the men insist. They just want China to back off."
U.S. Aircraft Carrier Visits Vietnam For The First Time Since The War


----------



## xyz

Both China and Vietnam are let by the Communist Party.

Agree that China's attempts to annex international waters are wrong.

Not sure if Trump will do anything considering his Bank of China loan and his daughter's businesses.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Washington (CNN)US Air Force B-52 Stratofortress bombers flew a training mission over the South China Sea on Tuesday, according to the US military.

The bombers took off from Andersen Air Force Base on the island of Guam according to a statement from US Pacific Air Forces, which oversees air operations in the region. The flight also involved additional training with F-15 Strike Eagle jets in the vicinity of Okinawa, Japan. The training mission was part of the US Air Force's routine "Continuous Bomber Presence" in the region.
A US military official told CNN that the two bombers flew between two Chinese claimed features in the Spratly Islands, claims unrecognized by China's neighbors and the US government."
US flies bombers over South China Sea - CNNPolitics


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> "Washington (CNN)US Air Force B-52 Stratofortress bombers flew a training mission over the South China Sea on Tuesday, according to the US military.
> 
> The bombers took off from Andersen Air Force Base on the island of Guam according to a statement from US Pacific Air Forces, which oversees air operations in the region. The flight also involved additional training with F-15 Strike Eagle jets in the vicinity of Okinawa, Japan. The training mission was part of the US Air Force's routine "Continuous Bomber Presence" in the region.
> A US military official told CNN that the two bombers flew between two Chinese claimed features in the Spratly Islands, claims unrecognized by China's neighbors and the US government."
> US flies bombers over South China Sea - CNNPolitics



Is china ANGRY at us?


----------



## PoliticalChic

"WAR FOOTING 
*US Navy warships in ‘serious incident’ with China after sailing into disputed waters*


It comes after experts warn biggest Pacific land and sea grabs since the Japanese invasions of 1930s and 1940s ‘almost complete’ as Beijing packs artificial islands with game-changing military hardware

*CHINESE warships have confronted US Navy vessels today in what has been described as a “serious incident”.*

The tense naval drama unfolded after the American warships sailed near South China Sea islands claimed by China. 




US warships engulfed in 'serious incident' with China in contested seas


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)



So how many children are you willing to sacrifice to keep the oil flowing?  

I would say, none.  

The thing is, Petroleum is a limit resource.  They aren't making any more of it  So we really do need to find alternatives.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many children are you willing to sacrifice to keep the oil flowing?
> 
> I would say, none.
> 
> The thing is, Petroleum is a limit resource.  They aren't making any more of it  So we really do need to find alternatives.
Click to expand...



And, now....a reminder of what you are.

War is an ugly thing, but not the ugliest of things. The decayed and degraded state of moral and patriotic feeling which thinks that nothing is worth war is much worse. The person who has nothing for which he is willing to fight, nothing which is more important than his own personal safety, is a miserable creature and has no chance of being free unless made and kept so by the exertions of better men than himself.













*John Stuart Mill*


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> And, now....a reminder of what you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *John Stuart Mill*



Um, I'm a decorated veteran... what you got?

If our freedom was really at stake, we'd have no issue.  Exxon's profit margin is not worth a war.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, now....a reminder of what you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *John Stuart Mill*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I'm a decorated veteran... what you got?
> 
> If our freedom was really at stake, we'd have no issue.  Exxon's profit margin is not worth a war.
Click to expand...



Soooo....you're right there with Chelsea Manning???


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Soooo....you're right there with Chelsea Manning???



well, um, no, since i got promoted to E-6, was honorably discharged and received multiple awards for proficiency in my MOS.  

But one more time, America's Freedom and Exxon's Profit Margin are two different things.  I'm sorry you've been deluded into thinking they are connected somehow.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"...the aim of the reforms is to surpass the American military might.

The documents were leaked as the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) navy launched two advanced warships designed for surface warfare, long-range air defence and anti-submarine operations, as the country's naval modernisation continues.

In May, the United States raised concerns with China about its latest militarisation of the South China Sea and claimed there will be short-term and long-term consequences.

In the disputed South China Sea, China has built up its presence on the islands more than any other country in the area, installing air bases, radar systems, and defence capabilities.

It has also emerged the country has been recently testing radar cross-sections (RCS) for new fighter jets.

A RCS index can measure how detectable an object is by radar and can be used in ballistic missiles."
China's military reforms to 'WIN A WAR' and overtake the US revealed in leaked memo


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> The documents were leaked as the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) navy launched two advanced warships designed for surface warfare, long-range air defence and anti-submarine operations, as the country's naval modernisation continues.
> 
> In May, the United States raised concerns with China about its latest militarisation of the South China Sea and claimed there will be short-term and long-term consequences.



Gee, I can't get upset that China wants to control something called the "South China Sea".   YOu know, because it has "China" in the title.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The documents were leaked as the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) navy launched two advanced warships designed for surface warfare, long-range air defence and anti-submarine operations, as the country's naval modernisation continues.
> 
> In May, the United States raised concerns with China about its latest militarisation of the South China Sea and claimed there will be short-term and long-term consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I can't get upset that China wants to control something called the "South China Sea".   YOu know, because it has "China" in the title.
Click to expand...




I would suggest that you restrict your posting to topics about which you have some understanding....but then you'd be mute.

And we'd have less to laugh at.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> I would suggest that you restrict your posting to topics about which you have some understanding....but then you'd be mute.
> 
> And we'd have less to laugh at.



Still waiting for you to give me a good reason why I should care about the "South China Sea".  

Frankly, we need to start minding our own fucking business.  We spend hundreds of billions of dollars protecting these countries and they steal all our jobs... does this seem smart to you?


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest that you restrict your posting to topics about which you have some understanding....but then you'd be mute.
> 
> And we'd have less to laugh at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to give me a good reason why I should care about the "South China Sea".
> 
> Frankly, we need to start minding our own fucking business.  We spend hundreds of billions of dollars protecting these countries and they steal all our jobs... does this seem smart to you?
Click to expand...



Please try to post like an adult, sans the vulgarity.

Your post serves to validate what I wrote previously, that you are clueless about the topics you refer to....and simply work every post along the lines of "I hate America!!!"

Clearly you are both ignorant and hate-filled.



Here are the facts.

"The United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD) estimates that roughly 80 percent of global trade by volume and 70 percent by value is transported by sea. Of that volume, 60 percent of maritime trade passes through Asia, with *the South China Sea carrying an estimated one-third of global shipping.*Click here for more details." title="" style="box-sizing: inherit; color: rgb(196, 45, 32); transition: all 0.3s ease-in-out;">1 Its waters are particularly critical for China, Taiwan, Japan, and South Korea, all of which rely on the Strait of Malacca, which connects the South China Sea and, by extension, the Pacific Ocean with the Indian Ocean.

As a vital artery of trade for many of the world’s largest economies, the South China Sea has garnered significant attention. The high concentration of commercial goods flowing through the relatively narrow Strait of Malacca has raised concerns about its vulnerability as a strategic chokepoint. Writings on the South China Sea frequently claim that $5.3 trillion worth of goods transits through the South China Sea annually, with $1.2 trillion of that total accounting for trade with the U.S. This $5.3 trillion figure has been used regularly since late 2010, despite significant changes in world trade over the last five-plus years."
*Exports Through the SCS (billions)*
*Top ten exporters*
China$874South Korea$249Singapore$214Thailand$170Vietnam$158Japan$141Hong Kong$140Indonesia$121Germany$117Malaysia$106
How much trade transits the South China Sea? | ChinaPower Project



See if you can find someone to explain to you why China cannot be allowed to control that avenue....anyone with more than a double digit IQ will do.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Please try to post like an adult, sans the vulgarity.
> 
> Your post serves to validate what I wrote previously, that you are clueless about the topics you refer to....and simply work every post along the lines of "I hate America!!!"



No, I just don't mistake the interests of the oil companies for America's interests.  



PoliticalChic said:


> See if you can find someone to explain to you why China cannot be allowed to control that avenue....anyone with more than a double digit IQ will do.



Again, since China is the one using that avenue to choke our industry already, it really doesn't make sense for them to block it, does it. 

Hey, here's a crazy idea, instead of worrying about stuff coming from over there... how about making stuff here?  You know, like your hero Trump claims he wants to, but now even fucking Harley Davison is leaving the country.


----------



## anotherlife

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please try to post like an adult, sans the vulgarity.
> 
> Your post serves to validate what I wrote previously, that you are clueless about the topics you refer to....and simply work every post along the lines of "I hate America!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I just don't mistake the interests of the oil companies for America's interests.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can find someone to explain to you why China cannot be allowed to control that avenue....anyone with more than a double digit IQ will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, since China is the one using that avenue to choke our industry already, it really doesn't make sense for them to block it, does it.
> 
> Hey, here's a crazy idea, instead of worrying about stuff coming from over there... how about making stuff here?  You know, like your hero Trump claims he wants to, but now even fucking Harley Davison is leaving the country.
Click to expand...


That is because it costs more to comply with all the laws and regulations than making to bikes.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nope . . . it is because American workers have a much higher standard of life to support and that takes much higher wages.


----------



## JoeB131

anotherlife said:


> That is because it costs more to comply with all the laws and regulations than making to bikes.



Um, no, HD was doing fine until the Trumpenfuhrer decided to put tarriffs on the raw materials.


----------



## anotherlife

JoeB131 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is because it costs more to comply with all the laws and regulations than making to bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, HD was doing fine until the Trumpenfuhrer decided to put tarriffs on the raw materials.
Click to expand...


Interesting.  So what I said must be true for the entire supply chain, and they can't recover fast enough for the end guy to survive.


----------



## anotherlife

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope . . . it is because American workers have a much higher standard of life to support and that takes much higher wages.


There isn't all that much difference any more between the living standard of an American worker and an Asian worker.  What if the higher wages in America are pushed because of financial reasons such as household debt and currency exchange rate, both punishing Americans in contrast to Asians.


----------



## anotherlife

Thunderbird said:


> Russia and China have been enemies for a long time. China covets Russian territory and resources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Russians have suffered enough under Communism, they don't want to become the junior partner in another Communist Empire.
> 
> If American leaders are smart they won't push Russia into the arms of the PRC.



Yes but those lands are not Russian.  They belonged to China for centuries before the Soviet Russian expansion.


----------



## JakeStarkey

This "There isn't all that much difference any more between the living standard of an American worker and an Asian worker" is offered with absolutely no verification.  Those of us who have traveled the world over now that the assertion is absolute hogwash in many places in Africa, South America, Asia, and the Mideast and our Appalachia.

The assertions that "higher wages in America are pushed because of financial reasons such as household debt and currency exchange rate" is true because the purchasing power of high wages allows such debts.


----------



## anotherlife

JakeStarkey said:


> This "There isn't all that much difference any more between the living standard of an American worker and an Asian worker" is offered with absolutely no verification.  Those of us who have traveled the world over now that the assertion is absolute hogwash in many places in Africa, South America, Asia, and the Mideast and our Appalachia.
> 
> The assertions that "higher wages in America are pushed because of financial reasons such as household debt and currency exchange rate" is true because the purchasing power of high wages allows such debts.



No, automatic underwriting by the government in exchange for bank secrecy is what pushes every price up, including the cost of labor and wages.  And working people have houses in Asia too.  Something many Americans can't dream of even after work.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"China fires SIX WARNINGS to US Navy in South China Sea ‘This is China...LEAVE IMMEDIATELY’*
Each time the aircraft was challenged by the Chinese military, the US Navy crew's response was the same.

The response was: "I am a sovereign immune United States naval aircraft conducting lawful military activities beyond the national airspace of any coastal state.

"In exercising these rights as guaranteed by international law, I am operating with due regard for the rights and duties of all states."
China fires SIX WARNINGS to US Navy in South China Sea ‘This is China...LEAVE IMMEDIATELY’


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> *"China fires SIX WARNINGS to US Navy in South China Sea ‘This is China...LEAVE IMMEDIATELY’*
> Each time the aircraft was challenged by the Chinese military, the US Navy crew's response was the same.
> 
> The response was: "I am a sovereign immune United States naval aircraft conducting lawful military activities beyond the national airspace of any coastal state.
> 
> "In exercising these rights as guaranteed by international law, I am operating with due regard for the rights and duties of all states."
> China fires SIX WARNINGS to US Navy in South China Sea ‘This is China...LEAVE IMMEDIATELY’



Okay, when something is called the "South China Sea", I think most reasonable people would assume that belongs to China...

not seeing a problem here.  

Why is any of this our problem again?


----------



## gipper

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"China fires SIX WARNINGS to US Navy in South China Sea ‘This is China...LEAVE IMMEDIATELY’*
> Each time the aircraft was challenged by the Chinese military, the US Navy crew's response was the same.
> 
> The response was: "I am a sovereign immune United States naval aircraft conducting lawful military activities beyond the national airspace of any coastal state.
> 
> "In exercising these rights as guaranteed by international law, I am operating with due regard for the rights and duties of all states."
> China fires SIX WARNINGS to US Navy in South China Sea ‘This is China...LEAVE IMMEDIATELY’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, when something is called the "South China Sea", I think most reasonable people would assume that belongs to China...
> 
> not seeing a problem here.
> 
> Why is any of this our problem again?
Click to expand...

That's too funny Joey...and really makes you look like a fool.

You think the ENTIRE South China Sea should be controlled by China.  You might want to look at map, before posting silliness.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"China fires SIX WARNINGS to US Navy in South China Sea ‘This is China...LEAVE IMMEDIATELY’*
> Each time the aircraft was challenged by the Chinese military, the US Navy crew's response was the same.
> 
> The response was: "I am a sovereign immune United States naval aircraft conducting lawful military activities beyond the national airspace of any coastal state.
> 
> "In exercising these rights as guaranteed by international law, I am operating with due regard for the rights and duties of all states."
> China fires SIX WARNINGS to US Navy in South China Sea ‘This is China...LEAVE IMMEDIATELY’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, when something is called the "South China Sea", I think most reasonable people would assume that belongs to China...
> 
> not seeing a problem here.
> 
> Why is any of this our problem again?
Click to expand...



That's because you are both a moron, and an ally of anything anti-America and anti-civilization.



"In July 2016, an arbitration tribunal constituted under Annex VII of the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS) ruled against the PRC's maritime claims in _Philippines v. China_."
Territorial disputes in the South China Sea - Wikipedia










Psychobabble aside, your self-hatred, comes out as hatred of rectitude of any sort.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> That's because you are both a moron, and an ally of anything anti-America and anti-civilization.



Meh, I just don't get worked up about shit happening on the other side of the planet.  Seems to me that you have a bunch of countries who have all fought wars against us wanting us to protect them from China now. 

Fuck 'em.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are both a moron, and an ally of anything anti-America and anti-civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I just don't get worked up about shit happening on the other side of the planet.  Seems to me that you have a bunch of countries who have all fought wars against us wanting us to protect them from China now.
> 
> Fuck 'em.
Click to expand...



See, now....you've proven my post.


*Being neither articulate nor informed, yet desirous of making a forceful presentation, the lesser poster resorts to vulgarity.*
*

Time and again, when folks realize they have been skewered, their language falls to the vulgar. It's one of those hard to hide psychological tells....your anger at being bested leaks out as vulgarity.

That is why I never have to do the same.


*


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> See, now....you've proven my post.
> 
> 
> *Being neither articulate nor informed, yet desirous of making a forceful presentation, the lesser poster resorts to vulgarity.
> 
> 
> Time and again, when folks realize they have been skewered, their language falls to the vulgar. It's one of those hard to hide psychological tells....your anger at being bested leaks out as vulgarity.
> 
> That is why I never have to do the same.*



Yawn, they are just words, you stupid cow... get over yourself. 

So why should I send my son or daughter off to die to protect the "South China Sea" from China and a bunch of ungrateful countries that threw us out to start with? 

Again.. fuck them.


----------



## gipper

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are both a moron, and an ally of anything anti-America and anti-civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I just don't get worked up about shit happening on the other side of the planet.  Seems to me that you have a bunch of countries who have all fought wars against us wanting us to protect them from China now.
> 
> Fuck 'em.
Click to expand...

Okay Joe, but that does not alleviate your ignorance of geography...does it?


----------



## PoliticalChic

gipper said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are both a moron, and an ally of anything anti-America and anti-civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I just don't get worked up about shit happening on the other side of the planet.  Seems to me that you have a bunch of countries who have all fought wars against us wanting us to protect them from China now.
> 
> Fuck 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay Joe, but that does not alleviate your ignorance of geography...does it?
Click to expand...



He's simply working out his psychological problems, his self-hatred.

Unfortunately, there is a firm basis for it.


----------



## JoeB131

gipper said:


> Okay Joe, but that does not alleviate your ignorance of geography...does it?



Meh, please point out where i am geographically wrong. 

South China Sea. That means it's part of China.... 

Just not our problem.  And given that most of China's problems there are with Vietnam and the Philippines, BOTH countries that fought with America at various times and threw us out, I'm just not going to get worked up about them. 

You wanted us gone, buddies, YOU Deal with China!


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> He's simply working out his psychological problems, his self-hatred.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is a firm basis for it.



Naw, I just find it hilarious that after years of the One Percenters who tell you what to think sending our middle class jobs off to China, you are all pissy that China is using the economic strength YOU gave them to assert themselves in something called the "South China Sea".


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"In Latest Provocation To Beijing, US Plans New Warship Passage Through Taiwan Strait*
In Washington's latest attempt to provoke Beijing, the United States is planning to send warships through the Taiwan Strait according to Reuters, a mission meant to ensure "free passage" through the strategic waterway and which will further heighten political tensions with China. Reuters sources did not discuss the potential timing for any fresh passage through the strait.

The last time the US conducted a similar crossing under the "free passage" umbrella, China responded angrily over what it saw was the latest US incursion in its geopolitical sphere of influence and a fresh mission would only exacerbate the state of affairs between the two superpowers; meanwhile any repeat would be seen in self-ruled Taiwan as a fresh expression of support by President Donald Trump’s government.





In Latest Provocation To Beijing, US Plans New Warship Passage Through Taiwan Strait


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> In Washington's latest attempt to provoke Beijing, the United States is planning to send warships through the Taiwan Strait according to Reuters, a mission meant to ensure "free passage" through the strategic waterway and which will further heighten political tensions with China. Reuters sources did not discuss the potential timing for any fresh passage through the strait.



Again, why are we messing with China in their own territory. 

THE ENTIRE WORLD recognizes Taiwan as part of China, even if the fact they have their own government makes this a polite fiction. China could invade Taiwan tomorrow, and they'd have every legal right to do so.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Washington's latest attempt to provoke Beijing, the United States is planning to send warships through the Taiwan Strait according to Reuters, a mission meant to ensure "free passage" through the strategic waterway and which will further heighten political tensions with China. Reuters sources did not discuss the potential timing for any fresh passage through the strait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why are we messing with China in their own territory.
> 
> THE ENTIRE WORLD recognizes Taiwan as part of China, even if the fact they have their own government makes this a polite fiction. China could invade Taiwan tomorrow, and they'd have every legal right to do so.
Click to expand...



The Taiwanese don't.


Beat it, fascist.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Washington's latest attempt to provoke Beijing, the United States is planning to send warships through the Taiwan Strait according to Reuters, a mission meant to ensure "free passage" through the strategic waterway and which will further heighten political tensions with China. Reuters sources did not discuss the potential timing for any fresh passage through the strait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why are we messing with China in their own territory.
> 
> THE ENTIRE WORLD recognizes Taiwan as part of China, even if the fact they have their own government makes this a polite fiction. China could invade Taiwan tomorrow, and they'd have every legal right to do so.
Click to expand...

It's not "their own territory", Commie.  They destroyed millions of miles of coral worse than global warming and you never said a peep


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> The Taiwanese don't.
> 
> 
> Beat it, fascist.



Doesn't matter what they think, even though they've been claiming to be the Republic of China since 1949. 

Internationally, Taiwan is seen as part of China, and China has every legal right to militarily intervene in their own territory. Of course, they won't, becuase Taiwanese money is sponsoring the Chinese economic boom. 

Why is this our problem again?  We seem way too keen to help people who are stealing our jobs.


----------



## JoeB131

CrusaderFrank said:


> It's not "their own territory", Commie. They destroyed millions of miles of coral worse than global warming and you never said a peep



Um, from a legal standpoint, it is.  

And Coral Reefs are the least of China's environmental degradation.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not "their own territory", Commie. They destroyed millions of miles of coral worse than global warming and you never said a peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, from a legal standpoint, it is.
> 
> And Coral Reefs are the least of China's environmental degradation.
Click to expand...

But you never call them out on any of it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Philippines' Duterte warns over South China Sea 'flashpoint'*

Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte voiced rare frustration with China Friday, urging progress on a code of conduct for the contested South China Sea, which he warned was becoming a "flashpoint".

Duterte was delivering a speech at an economic forum in Tokyo, but veered off script with remarks about the resource-rich sea, over most of which China claims sovereignty despite competing claims from the Philippines, Malaysia, Brunei, Taiwan and Vietnam.

Beijing and the 10-member Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) have for years tried to hammer out a code of conduct to govern the disputed waters, but the process has been slow.

....an international maritime tribunal ruled early in Duterte's presidency that China's claims to the area have no legal basis."
Philippines' Duterte warns over South China Sea 'flashpoint'


----------



## Moonglow

Does anyone give a shit about Duterte? Does he have any allies left?


----------



## irosie91

Moonglow said:


> Does anyone give a shit about Duterte? Does he have any allies left?



we all care for Duterte


----------



## Moonglow

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone give a shit about Duterte? Does he have any allies left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we all care for Duterte
Click to expand...

In the mental institution before he escaped? He admitted he does marijuana on his trips, then denied it..


----------



## irosie91

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone give a shit about Duterte? Does he have any allies left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we all care for Duterte
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the mental institution before he escaped? He admitted he does marijuana on his trips, then denied it..
Click to expand...


I have heard----from RELIABLE SOURCES that he gave up eating dogs


----------



## Pilot1

The United States was blessed with huge natural resources, especially Fossil Fuels.  We have huge supplies on and offshore and thankfully Trump is allowing us to use them.  The Left, however, wants to ignore that tremendous strategic resource and destroy our national, and natural advantage.  That is treasonous.

Go Trump!


----------



## Mike Dwight

Anybody have just 30 seconds to understand the illegal forced Annexation treaty by the Japanese Emperor of 1910, the 700,000 killed in labor camps, the pagan savage Comfort Women and burning of queen myeonseong Japanese people, the forced immigration of 2 million Japanese in korea to take over the country, confiscation of 80% of Developed nation lands, the settlement of all matters by Japanese judges, never before seen migrations in any empire? The nonsensical division of korea , the disarmament of the south Koreans toward the unavoidable massacre of 6 million people, the us army base denying self-government, and the imposition of America on south korea of American Government? Here watch this. History class.


----------



## Moonglow

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone give a shit about Duterte? Does he have any allies left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we all care for Duterte
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the mental institution before he escaped? He admitted he does marijuana on his trips, then denied it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have heard----from RELIABLE SOURCES that he gave up eating dogs
Click to expand...

Why would he do that fried tarantulas are better?


----------



## Moonglow

Pilot1 said:


> The United States was blessed with huge natural resources, especially Fossil Fuels.  We have huge supplies on and offshore and thankfully Trump is allowing us to use them.  The Left, however, wants to ignore that tremendous strategic resource and destroy our national, and natural advantage.  That is treasonous.
> 
> Go Trump!


We don't have any chromium and less than 5% of the world's uranium..


----------



## irosie91

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone give a shit about Duterte? Does he have any allies left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we all care for Duterte
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the mental institution before he escaped? He admitted he does marijuana on his trips, then denied it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have heard----from RELIABLE SOURCES that he gave up eating dogs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he do that fried tarantulas are better?
Click to expand...


tarantulas represent DIVERSITY IN DIET


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Philippines' Duterte warns over South China Sea 'flashpoint'*
> 
> Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte voiced rare frustration with China Friday, urging progress on a code of conduct for the contested South China Sea, which he warned was becoming a "flashpoint".
> 
> Duterte was delivering a speech at an economic forum in Tokyo, but veered off script with remarks about the resource-rich sea, over most of which China claims sovereignty despite competing claims from the Philippines, Malaysia, Brunei, Taiwan and Vietnam.
> 
> Beijing and the 10-member Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) have for years tried to hammer out a code of conduct to govern the disputed waters, but the process has been slow.
> 
> ....an international maritime tribunal ruled early in Duterte's presidency that China's claims to the area have no legal basis."



Why is any of this our problem. 

The Filipinos threw us out... probably because they were upset we were stealing all their hot chicks...  

The Chinese have a chick shortage, maybe they can work it out.


----------



## Picaro

WW III ended when the Soviet Union collapsed. We're in WW IV now, cleaning up all the dictators and organized crime syndicates that gained power while WW III was going on; all Islamo-vermin states, Red China, assorted African shtiholes, remaining Asian shitholes. oligarch controlled Russia. Brazil is becoming a new world power and will dominate South America, which is good, Venezuela, El Salvador, Mexico, and the other gangster strongholds will fall shortly.


----------



## Picaro

JoeB131 said:


> Why is any of this our problem.



Being an idiot, you do have to ask.



> The Filipinos threw us out... probably because they were upset we were stealing all their hot chicks...



And then less than year later they cried and whined for us to come back, when your heroes and favorite labor racketeers the Red Chinese sent a few boats to make scary noises at them.



> The Chinese have a chick shortage, maybe they can work it out.



*Edited*


----------



## OldLady

PoliticalChic said:


> To understand where China will look to solve it's energy problem,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paracel and Spratly Islands Forum The Cow Tongue China s Claims in the Eastern Sea South China Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "...it is not difficult to understand...of* seizing the South China Sea, .*..when briefing papers are telling them of untold riches of the sea. According to estimates...Nansha's ( the eighth largest island of Spratly Islands and the fourth largest among Philippine-occupied Spratly islands) *oil reserves total over 10 billion tons.*.."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> a. " In 1968, oil was discovered in the region.[4]The Geology and Mineral Resources Ministry of the People's Republic of China (PRC) has estimated that the Spratly area holds oil and natural gas reserves of 17.7 billion tons (1.60 × 1010kg),[_citation needed_]compared to the 13 billion tons (1.17 × 1010kg) held byKuwait, placing it as, potentially, the fourth largest reserve bed in the world. *These large potential reserves have assisted in intensifying the territorial claims of the neighbouring countries."  *Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. " The *Spratly Islands dispute *is an ongoing territorial dispute between Brunei,China (People's Republic of China),Malaysia, the Philippines,Taiwan (Republic of China), and Vietnam, concerning ownership of the Spratly Islands, a group of islands and associated "maritime features"(reefs, banks, cays, etc.) located in the South China Sea. The dispute is characterised by diplomatic stalemate and the employment of low-level military pressure techniques (such as military occupation of disputed territory) in the advancement of national territorial claims. All except Brunei occupy some of the maritime features."  Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *If it were to gain total control of the South China Sea, which includes the Spratly and Paracel Islands, China would not need to import a drop of oil for the foreseeable future.*
> 
> 
> As an emerging superpower......what do you suppose the future of the South China Sea indicates?


If China does take over the South China Sea, could we not live with that?
Why, exactly, do we care?


----------



## irosie91

OldLady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> To understand where China will look to solve it's energy problem,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paracel and Spratly Islands Forum The Cow Tongue China s Claims in the Eastern Sea South China Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "...it is not difficult to understand...of* seizing the South China Sea, .*..when briefing papers are telling them of untold riches of the sea. According to estimates...Nansha's ( the eighth largest island of Spratly Islands and the fourth largest among Philippine-occupied Spratly islands) *oil reserves total over 10 billion tons.*.."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> a. " In 1968, oil was discovered in the region.[4]The Geology and Mineral Resources Ministry of the People's Republic of China (PRC) has estimated that the Spratly area holds oil and natural gas reserves of 17.7 billion tons (1.60 × 1010kg),[_citation needed_]compared to the 13 billion tons (1.17 × 1010kg) held byKuwait, placing it as, potentially, the fourth largest reserve bed in the world. *These large potential reserves have assisted in intensifying the territorial claims of the neighbouring countries."  *Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. " The *Spratly Islands dispute *is an ongoing territorial dispute between Brunei,China (People's Republic of China),Malaysia, the Philippines,Taiwan (Republic of China), and Vietnam, concerning ownership of the Spratly Islands, a group of islands and associated "maritime features"(reefs, banks, cays, etc.) located in the South China Sea. The dispute is characterised by diplomatic stalemate and the employment of low-level military pressure techniques (such as military occupation of disputed territory) in the advancement of national territorial claims. All except Brunei occupy some of the maritime features."  Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *If it were to gain total control of the South China Sea, which includes the Spratly and Paracel Islands, China would not need to import a drop of oil for the foreseeable future.*
> 
> 
> As an emerging superpower......what do you suppose the future of the South China Sea indicates?
> 
> 
> 
> If China does take over the South China Sea, could we not live with that?
> Why, exactly, do we care?
Click to expand...


I care----the South China sea is part of the pacific in the same manner that the EAST RIVER is part of the Hudson


----------



## OldLady

irosie91 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> To understand where China will look to solve it's energy problem,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paracel and Spratly Islands Forum The Cow Tongue China s Claims in the Eastern Sea South China Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "...it is not difficult to understand...of* seizing the South China Sea, .*..when briefing papers are telling them of untold riches of the sea. According to estimates...Nansha's ( the eighth largest island of Spratly Islands and the fourth largest among Philippine-occupied Spratly islands) *oil reserves total over 10 billion tons.*.."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> a. " In 1968, oil was discovered in the region.[4]The Geology and Mineral Resources Ministry of the People's Republic of China (PRC) has estimated that the Spratly area holds oil and natural gas reserves of 17.7 billion tons (1.60 × 1010kg),[_citation needed_]compared to the 13 billion tons (1.17 × 1010kg) held byKuwait, placing it as, potentially, the fourth largest reserve bed in the world. *These large potential reserves have assisted in intensifying the territorial claims of the neighbouring countries."  *Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. " The *Spratly Islands dispute *is an ongoing territorial dispute between Brunei,China (People's Republic of China),Malaysia, the Philippines,Taiwan (Republic of China), and Vietnam, concerning ownership of the Spratly Islands, a group of islands and associated "maritime features"(reefs, banks, cays, etc.) located in the South China Sea. The dispute is characterised by diplomatic stalemate and the employment of low-level military pressure techniques (such as military occupation of disputed territory) in the advancement of national territorial claims. All except Brunei occupy some of the maritime features."  Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *If it were to gain total control of the South China Sea, which includes the Spratly and Paracel Islands, China would not need to import a drop of oil for the foreseeable future.*
> 
> 
> As an emerging superpower......what do you suppose the future of the South China Sea indicates?
> 
> 
> 
> If China does take over the South China Sea, could we not live with that?
> Why, exactly, do we care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care----the South China sea is part of the pacific in the same manner that the EAST RIVER is part of the Hudson
Click to expand...

I guess I'd find a more practical answer helpful.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Philippines' Duterte warns over South China Sea 'flashpoint'*
> 
> Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte voiced rare frustration with China Friday, urging progress on a code of conduct for the contested South China Sea, which he warned was becoming a "flashpoint".
> 
> Duterte was delivering a speech at an economic forum in Tokyo, but veered off script with remarks about the resource-rich sea, over most of which China claims sovereignty despite competing claims from the Philippines, Malaysia, Brunei, Taiwan and Vietnam.
> 
> Beijing and the 10-member Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) have for years tried to hammer out a code of conduct to govern the disputed waters, but the process has been slow.
> 
> ....an international maritime tribunal ruled early in Duterte's presidency that China's claims to the area have no legal basis."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is any of this our problem.
> 
> The Filipinos threw us out... probably because they were upset we were stealing all their hot chicks...
> 
> The Chinese have a chick shortage, maybe they can work it out.
Click to expand...




Only a fool wouldn't recognize it for what it is.....

....raise your paw.


For an echo of your post, pick up a copy of 











Listen for the echo.


----------



## irosie91

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> To understand where China will look to solve it's energy problem,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paracel and Spratly Islands Forum The Cow Tongue China s Claims in the Eastern Sea South China Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "...it is not difficult to understand...of* seizing the South China Sea, .*..when briefing papers are telling them of untold riches of the sea. According to estimates...Nansha's ( the eighth largest island of Spratly Islands and the fourth largest among Philippine-occupied Spratly islands) *oil reserves total over 10 billion tons.*.."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> a. " In 1968, oil was discovered in the region.[4]The Geology and Mineral Resources Ministry of the People's Republic of China (PRC) has estimated that the Spratly area holds oil and natural gas reserves of 17.7 billion tons (1.60 × 1010kg),[_citation needed_]compared to the 13 billion tons (1.17 × 1010kg) held byKuwait, placing it as, potentially, the fourth largest reserve bed in the world. *These large potential reserves have assisted in intensifying the territorial claims of the neighbouring countries."  *Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. " The *Spratly Islands dispute *is an ongoing territorial dispute between Brunei,China (People's Republic of China),Malaysia, the Philippines,Taiwan (Republic of China), and Vietnam, concerning ownership of the Spratly Islands, a group of islands and associated "maritime features"(reefs, banks, cays, etc.) located in the South China Sea. The dispute is characterised by diplomatic stalemate and the employment of low-level military pressure techniques (such as military occupation of disputed territory) in the advancement of national territorial claims. All except Brunei occupy some of the maritime features."  Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *If it were to gain total control of the South China Sea, which includes the Spratly and Paracel Islands, China would not need to import a drop of oil for the foreseeable future.*
> 
> 
> As an emerging superpower......what do you suppose the future of the South China Sea indicates?
> 
> 
> 
> If China does take over the South China Sea, could we not live with that?
> Why, exactly, do we care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care----the South China sea is part of the pacific in the same manner that the EAST RIVER is part of the Hudson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I'd find a more practical answer helpful.
Click to expand...


stretch your limited imagination.   The East river provides access to SIGNIFICANT ports-------via the Hudson River which opens on the ATLANTIC OCEAN.    During world war II-----the Atlantic Ocean was
a very important arena of war


----------



## PoliticalChic

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> To understand where China will look to solve it's energy problem,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paracel and Spratly Islands Forum The Cow Tongue China s Claims in the Eastern Sea South China Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "...it is not difficult to understand...of* seizing the South China Sea, .*..when briefing papers are telling them of untold riches of the sea. According to estimates...Nansha's ( the eighth largest island of Spratly Islands and the fourth largest among Philippine-occupied Spratly islands) *oil reserves total over 10 billion tons.*.."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> a. " In 1968, oil was discovered in the region.[4]The Geology and Mineral Resources Ministry of the People's Republic of China (PRC) has estimated that the Spratly area holds oil and natural gas reserves of 17.7 billion tons (1.60 × 1010kg),[_citation needed_]compared to the 13 billion tons (1.17 × 1010kg) held byKuwait, placing it as, potentially, the fourth largest reserve bed in the world. *These large potential reserves have assisted in intensifying the territorial claims of the neighbouring countries."  *Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. " The *Spratly Islands dispute *is an ongoing territorial dispute between Brunei,China (People's Republic of China),Malaysia, the Philippines,Taiwan (Republic of China), and Vietnam, concerning ownership of the Spratly Islands, a group of islands and associated "maritime features"(reefs, banks, cays, etc.) located in the South China Sea. The dispute is characterised by diplomatic stalemate and the employment of low-level military pressure techniques (such as military occupation of disputed territory) in the advancement of national territorial claims. All except Brunei occupy some of the maritime features."  Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *If it were to gain total control of the South China Sea, which includes the Spratly and Paracel Islands, China would not need to import a drop of oil for the foreseeable future.*
> 
> 
> As an emerging superpower......what do you suppose the future of the South China Sea indicates?
> 
> 
> 
> If China does take over the South China Sea, could we not live with that?
> Why, exactly, do we care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care----the South China sea is part of the pacific in the same manner that the EAST RIVER is part of the Hudson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I'd find a more practical answer helpful.
Click to expand...



Excellent question.


*"How much* trade transits the *South China Sea*? The United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD) estimates that roughly 80 percent of global trade by volume and 70 percent by value is transported by *sea*."
*How much trade transits the South China Sea? | ChinaPower Project*

https://chinapower.csis.org/much-trade-transits-south-china-sea/


----------



## PoliticalChic

Picaro said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is any of this our problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being an idiot, you do have to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Filipinos threw us out... probably because they were upset we were stealing all their hot chicks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then less than year later they cried and whined for us to come back, when your heroes and favorite labor racketeers the Red Chinese sent a few boats to make scary noises at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese have a chick shortage, maybe they can work it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they just buy your sister from you.
Click to expand...



I must say, you provided just what he deserves.


----------



## PoliticalChic

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> To understand where China will look to solve it's energy problem,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paracel and Spratly Islands Forum The Cow Tongue China s Claims in the Eastern Sea South China Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "...it is not difficult to understand...of* seizing the South China Sea, .*..when briefing papers are telling them of untold riches of the sea. According to estimates...Nansha's ( the eighth largest island of Spratly Islands and the fourth largest among Philippine-occupied Spratly islands) *oil reserves total over 10 billion tons.*.."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> a. " In 1968, oil was discovered in the region.[4]The Geology and Mineral Resources Ministry of the People's Republic of China (PRC) has estimated that the Spratly area holds oil and natural gas reserves of 17.7 billion tons (1.60 × 1010kg),[_citation needed_]compared to the 13 billion tons (1.17 × 1010kg) held byKuwait, placing it as, potentially, the fourth largest reserve bed in the world. *These large potential reserves have assisted in intensifying the territorial claims of the neighbouring countries."  *Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. " The *Spratly Islands dispute *is an ongoing territorial dispute between Brunei,China (People's Republic of China),Malaysia, the Philippines,Taiwan (Republic of China), and Vietnam, concerning ownership of the Spratly Islands, a group of islands and associated "maritime features"(reefs, banks, cays, etc.) located in the South China Sea. The dispute is characterised by diplomatic stalemate and the employment of low-level military pressure techniques (such as military occupation of disputed territory) in the advancement of national territorial claims. All except Brunei occupy some of the maritime features."  Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *If it were to gain total control of the South China Sea, which includes the Spratly and Paracel Islands, China would not need to import a drop of oil for the foreseeable future.*
> 
> 
> As an emerging superpower......what do you suppose the future of the South China Sea indicates?
> 
> 
> 
> If China does take over the South China Sea, could we not live with that?
> Why, exactly, do we care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care----the South China sea is part of the pacific in the same manner that the EAST RIVER is part of the Hudson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I'd find a more practical answer helpful.
Click to expand...




I have your passport photo here....


----------



## OldLady

PoliticalChic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> To understand where China will look to solve it's energy problem,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paracel and Spratly Islands Forum The Cow Tongue China s Claims in the Eastern Sea South China Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "...it is not difficult to understand...of* seizing the South China Sea, .*..when briefing papers are telling them of untold riches of the sea. According to estimates...Nansha's ( the eighth largest island of Spratly Islands and the fourth largest among Philippine-occupied Spratly islands) *oil reserves total over 10 billion tons.*.."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> a. " In 1968, oil was discovered in the region.[4]The Geology and Mineral Resources Ministry of the People's Republic of China (PRC) has estimated that the Spratly area holds oil and natural gas reserves of 17.7 billion tons (1.60 × 1010kg),[_citation needed_]compared to the 13 billion tons (1.17 × 1010kg) held byKuwait, placing it as, potentially, the fourth largest reserve bed in the world. *These large potential reserves have assisted in intensifying the territorial claims of the neighbouring countries."  *Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. " The *Spratly Islands dispute *is an ongoing territorial dispute between Brunei,China (People's Republic of China),Malaysia, the Philippines,Taiwan (Republic of China), and Vietnam, concerning ownership of the Spratly Islands, a group of islands and associated "maritime features"(reefs, banks, cays, etc.) located in the South China Sea. The dispute is characterised by diplomatic stalemate and the employment of low-level military pressure techniques (such as military occupation of disputed territory) in the advancement of national territorial claims. All except Brunei occupy some of the maritime features."  Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *If it were to gain total control of the South China Sea, which includes the Spratly and Paracel Islands, China would not need to import a drop of oil for the foreseeable future.*
> 
> 
> As an emerging superpower......what do you suppose the future of the South China Sea indicates?
> 
> 
> 
> If China does take over the South China Sea, could we not live with that?
> Why, exactly, do we care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care----the South China sea is part of the pacific in the same manner that the EAST RIVER is part of the Hudson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I'd find a more practical answer helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent question.
> 
> 
> *"How much* trade transits the *South China Sea*? The United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD) estimates that roughly 80 percent of global trade by volume and 70 percent by value is transported by *sea*."
> *How much trade transits the South China Sea? | ChinaPower Project*
> 
> How much trade transits the South China Sea? | ChinaPower Project
Click to expand...

Most of the shipping in the South China Sea is from China, a huge trader in the world.  Since we are the largest trading partner with China, I guess we would find it necessary to transit the South China Seas, but wouldn't China need that, too?  It takes two to trade.

There was no need for you to post that insult.  I was simply asking a question.


----------



## PoliticalChic

OldLady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> To understand where China will look to solve it's energy problem,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paracel and Spratly Islands Forum The Cow Tongue China s Claims in the Eastern Sea South China Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "...it is not difficult to understand...of* seizing the South China Sea, .*..when briefing papers are telling them of untold riches of the sea. According to estimates...Nansha's ( the eighth largest island of Spratly Islands and the fourth largest among Philippine-occupied Spratly islands) *oil reserves total over 10 billion tons.*.."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> a. " In 1968, oil was discovered in the region.[4]The Geology and Mineral Resources Ministry of the People's Republic of China (PRC) has estimated that the Spratly area holds oil and natural gas reserves of 17.7 billion tons (1.60 × 1010kg),[_citation needed_]compared to the 13 billion tons (1.17 × 1010kg) held byKuwait, placing it as, potentially, the fourth largest reserve bed in the world. *These large potential reserves have assisted in intensifying the territorial claims of the neighbouring countries."  *Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. " The *Spratly Islands dispute *is an ongoing territorial dispute between Brunei,China (People's Republic of China),Malaysia, the Philippines,Taiwan (Republic of China), and Vietnam, concerning ownership of the Spratly Islands, a group of islands and associated "maritime features"(reefs, banks, cays, etc.) located in the South China Sea. The dispute is characterised by diplomatic stalemate and the employment of low-level military pressure techniques (such as military occupation of disputed territory) in the advancement of national territorial claims. All except Brunei occupy some of the maritime features."  Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *If it were to gain total control of the South China Sea, which includes the Spratly and Paracel Islands, China would not need to import a drop of oil for the foreseeable future.*
> 
> 
> As an emerging superpower......what do you suppose the future of the South China Sea indicates?
> 
> 
> 
> If China does take over the South China Sea, could we not live with that?
> Why, exactly, do we care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care----the South China sea is part of the pacific in the same manner that the EAST RIVER is part of the Hudson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I'd find a more practical answer helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent question.
> 
> 
> *"How much* trade transits the *South China Sea*? The United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD) estimates that roughly 80 percent of global trade by volume and 70 percent by value is transported by *sea*."
> *How much trade transits the South China Sea? | ChinaPower Project*
> 
> How much trade transits the South China Sea? | ChinaPower Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the shipping in the South China Sea is from China, a huge trader in the world.  Since we are the largest trading partner with China, I guess we would find it necessary to transit the South China Seas, but wouldn't China need that, too?  It takes two to trade.
> 
> There was no need for you to post that insult.  I was simply asking a question.
Click to expand...



If we take suggestions from those as short-sighted as you are, we would allow China to control some 80% of all commercial shipping, as well as the gas and oil reservoirs of that area.


*"The Geopolitics of Oil and Gas in the South China Sea*
Insights from Eufracia Taylor and Hugo Brennan.





By Mercy A. Kuo
December 12, 2018


_Diplomat_ author Mercy Kuo regularly engages subject-matter experts, policy practitioners and strategic thinkers across the globe for their diverse insights into U.S. Asia policy. This conversation with Eufracia Taylor and Hugo Brennan –  Senior Asia Analysts at risk consultancy Verisk Maplecroft – explores the motives of China’s push for joint oil and gas exploration in the South China Sea, and the broader consequences for geopolitics.

*Explain the agenda behind Beijing’s offer of “joint oil and gas exploration” in the South China Sea to Southeast Asian countries.*

The assertion of sovereignty over disputed areas is the name of the game, and Beijing considers joint oil and gas exploration as an important policy tool in pursuit of this goal. Signs of claimant states negotiating with Beijing to jointly explore for resources in their own Exclusive Economic Zones (EEZs) go a long way towards legitimizing China’s nine-dash line.

The strategic context affecting upstream development in the South China Sea is a rising China that is increasingly able and willing to assertively pursue its perceived sovereign rights to oil and gas resources."
The Geopolitics of Oil and Gas in the South China Sea



A pity you stuck to Chutes and Ladders rather than Chess.


----------



## PoliticalChic

OldLady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> To understand where China will look to solve it's energy problem,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paracel and Spratly Islands Forum The Cow Tongue China s Claims in the Eastern Sea South China Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. "...it is not difficult to understand...of* seizing the South China Sea, .*..when briefing papers are telling them of untold riches of the sea. According to estimates...Nansha's ( the eighth largest island of Spratly Islands and the fourth largest among Philippine-occupied Spratly islands) *oil reserves total over 10 billion tons.*.."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> a. " In 1968, oil was discovered in the region.[4]The Geology and Mineral Resources Ministry of the People's Republic of China (PRC) has estimated that the Spratly area holds oil and natural gas reserves of 17.7 billion tons (1.60 × 1010kg),[_citation needed_]compared to the 13 billion tons (1.17 × 1010kg) held byKuwait, placing it as, potentially, the fourth largest reserve bed in the world. *These large potential reserves have assisted in intensifying the territorial claims of the neighbouring countries."  *Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. " The *Spratly Islands dispute *is an ongoing territorial dispute between Brunei,China (People's Republic of China),Malaysia, the Philippines,Taiwan (Republic of China), and Vietnam, concerning ownership of the Spratly Islands, a group of islands and associated "maritime features"(reefs, banks, cays, etc.) located in the South China Sea. The dispute is characterised by diplomatic stalemate and the employment of low-level military pressure techniques (such as military occupation of disputed territory) in the advancement of national territorial claims. All except Brunei occupy some of the maritime features."  Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *If it were to gain total control of the South China Sea, which includes the Spratly and Paracel Islands, China would not need to import a drop of oil for the foreseeable future.*
> 
> 
> As an emerging superpower......what do you suppose the future of the South China Sea indicates?
> 
> 
> 
> If China does take over the South China Sea, could we not live with that?
> Why, exactly, do we care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care----the South China sea is part of the pacific in the same manner that the EAST RIVER is part of the Hudson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I'd find a more practical answer helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent question.
> 
> 
> *"How much* trade transits the *South China Sea*? The United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD) estimates that roughly 80 percent of global trade by volume and 70 percent by value is transported by *sea*."
> *How much trade transits the South China Sea? | ChinaPower Project*
> 
> How much trade transits the South China Sea? | ChinaPower Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the shipping in the South China Sea is from China, a huge trader in the world.  Since we are the largest trading partner with China, I guess we would find it necessary to transit the South China Seas, but wouldn't China need that, too?  It takes two to trade.
> 
> There was no need for you to post that insult.  I was simply asking a question.
Click to expand...




"There was no need for you to post that insult. I was simply asking a question."


You're probably right.
Am I a good person. No.

But do I try to make myself better every day? Also, no.





Forbearance is not one of my gifts....seems I don't suffer fools gladly





That reminds me: I would like to apologize to anyone I have not insulted as of yet. Please be patient....I will get to you shortly.


----------



## anynameyouwish

PoliticalChic said:


> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??





we'll have WWIII because of people like YOU!


I can live in peace with everyone.


YOU can't!


I can live side by side with gays, atheists, muslims, buddhists, christians, wiccans, pagans.....

YOU can't!


I have no desire to go on message boards and rant and rave about "the evil ways of our enemies!"


YOU DO!.......


as long as people like YOU (and your islamic, christian, russian, iranian, n korean, chinese counterparts) keep riling up the neanderthals into a murderous frenzy we will always have war......


I wish you'd stop.

I could use a good nights sleep......


----------



## PoliticalChic

anynameyouwish said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'll have WWIII because of people like YOU!
> 
> 
> I can live in peace with everyone.
> 
> 
> YOU can't!
> 
> 
> I can live side by side with gays, atheists, muslims, buddhists, christians, wiccans, pagans.....
> 
> YOU can't!
> 
> 
> I have no desire to go on message boards and rant and rave about "the evil ways of our enemies!"
> 
> 
> YOU DO!.......
> 
> 
> as long as people like YOU (and your islamic, christian, russian, iranian, n korean, chinese counterparts) keep riling up the neanderthals into a murderous frenzy we will always have war......
> 
> 
> I wish you'd stop.
> 
> I could use a good nights sleep......
Click to expand...




You could have saved beaucoup time and bytes by simply stating your old meme, "Better Red Than Dead."


What a dunce.


----------



## JoeB131

Picaro said:


> Being an idiot, you do have to ask.



Nope.  You guys still haven't given me a good reason why an American has to die because the Filipinos and Chinese are fighting over some crappy little islands.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Only a fool wouldn't recognize it for what it is.....
> 
> ....raise your paw.
> 
> 
> For an echo of your post, pick up a copy of



Again, really didn't answer my question... Let's say the Chinese INVADE the Philippines and take it over.... 

Why is this my problem?  Why is this worth ONE American life?


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fool wouldn't recognize it for what it is.....
> 
> ....raise your paw.
> 
> 
> For an echo of your post, pick up a copy of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, really didn't answer my question... Let's say the Chinese INVADE the Philippines and take it over....
> 
> Why is this my problem?  Why is this worth ONE American life?
Click to expand...



Why is this worth one American life?


1. "What would you say, though, if I told you that this “good thing” that the government is forcing on us in the name of “saving the environment” is responsible for no less than 2,000 deaths per year?

Back in 2002, the National Academy of Sciences did a study on the effects of CAFE. They found that over the three decades CAFE has been in effect, downsizing of cars and trucks for fuel economy *has cost us about 2,000 lives per year.*

Less steel framing and smaller size equals more miles per gallon. It also means you’re rolling down the road in a vehicle with much less crashworthiness, making you more vulnerable to every stationary object, to that semi behind you … and to the guy in the normal-sized car.

This death toll figure was arrived at long before *President Obama recently upped the CAFE standards by 30% and more. The death toll going forward will be even higher.*

Imagine the reaction of the oh-so-energy conscious Democrats to a private company causing 2,000 plus deaths per year. We’d be having show hearings by the dozen, the company execs lined up in the hearing room for the TV cameras like a corporate murderer’s row. The coverage would be non-stop, as it was for the much smaller death toll involving SUV drivers who never could figure out how to inflate their tires correctly. Special legislation would be enacted to “stop the carnage.” The government would air PSAs urging us not to buy the product.

However, since CAFE is a government product — and now, so too are the cars — none of that is happening. Instead of trying to scare us out of such vehicles as they have (falsely) been doing with SUVs, they’re silent on the dangers involved with cars that are built far too small and light.
*"*Pajamas Media » The Hidden Death Toll of Higher CAFE Standards
The Hidden Death Toll of Higher CAFE Standards





2. *President Obama has declared that auto companies' fleets must average *54.5 miles per gallon by 2025, almost double the current 27.5. Standing at his side when he made the announcement were executives from the Big Three automakers. 

The New York _Times _reported: "It is an extraordinary shift in the relationship between the companies and Washington. But a lot has happened in the last four years, notably the $80 billion federal bailout of General Motors, Chrysler and scores of their suppliers, which removed any itch for a politically charged battle from the carmakers."

Right. They're happy to agree to stupid rules, since they are now dependent on government favors. 

Obama said that under his new rule, "everyone wins. Consumers pay less for fuel, the economy as a whole runs more efficiently." 

Sounds impressive, but he didn't mention the costs. The Center for Automotive Research says the new standard will raise the price of cars by about $7,000. You'd need to save a lot on fuel to break even.


Bob Deans of the Natural Resources Defense Council, one of America's biggest environmental groups, said that Kazman and I are wrong. 

"Cars like the Chevy Cruise -- 42 miles per gallon -- get top marks on safety. The Ford Focus, more than 40 miles per gallon -- top marks in safety. We're getting safer cars, and they're not coming at the expense of fuel efficiency." 

Deans added: "By increasing that gas mileage for our auto fleet, we can cut our oil consumption in this country by 4 million barrels per day by 2030. That would almost wipe out our OPEC purchases daily. It will make our country stronger." 

But we use oil for lots of things. If we cut gasoline use by a third, unlikely as that would be, we'd still only reduce our fossil fuel use by 7 percent. That does not make much difference for $7,000 a car and *2,000 extra deaths each year.* 

"It's not necessarily a smaller car that we're talking about," Deans replied. "You look at Chevy Malibu. That is a 3,400-pound car. It's not a small car. It's getting 33-miles to the gallon. We believe Detroit can do this."
http://www.humanevents.com/article.php?id=45420






3. Richard Threlkeld, a former correspondent for CBS News, was killed today in a car crash on Long Island.

Threlkeld, 74, who lived with his wife in East Hampton, was driving his Mini Cooper north on the Cross Highway in Amagansett when he collided with a propane tanker that was traveling east on the Montauk Highway, police said.

His car then went off the road and hit a fence. He was taken to Southampton Hospital where he was pronounced dead.

The driver of the tanker, Earl Freyberger, was uninjured in the accident.
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/..._ctqVkGmyh1efTQCvGZJ3SP#.TxB9JGjSUvY.facebook
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/...spondent_ctqVkGmyh1efTQCvGZJ3SP#ixzz1jjb9Gthp




As dumb as you are, and as hateful of America.....it is sooooo easy to skewer you.



On a personal note.....
You spend a great deal of time here....I'd rather see you take up a hobby that involves homemade munitions .


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Why is this worth one American life?
> 
> 
> 1. "What would you say, though, if I told you that this “good thing” that the government is forcing on us in the name of “saving the environment” is responsible for no less than 2,000 deaths per year?



Why are you changing the subject. 

The subject is, why should Americans die in a dispute between China and the Philippines?  

Let's try to stick to that subject, shall we? 



PoliticalChic said:


> On a personal note.....
> You spend a great deal of time here....I'd rather see you take up a hobby that involves homemade munitions .



Lot of hatefulness for someone who can't answer the question. 

So why should Americans die for the Philippines?  I mean, we liberated them from Spain, we Liberated them from Japan... and now we have to save them from China?


----------



## irosie91

I like yoyos


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this worth one American life?
> 
> 
> 1. "What would you say, though, if I told you that this “good thing” that the government is forcing on us in the name of “saving the environment” is responsible for no less than 2,000 deaths per year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you changing the subject.
> 
> The subject is, why should Americans die in a dispute between China and the Philippines?
> 
> Let's try to stick to that subject, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a personal note.....
> You spend a great deal of time here....I'd rather see you take up a hobby that involves homemade munitions .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lot of hatefulness for someone who can't answer the question.
> 
> So why should Americans die for the Philippines?  I mean, we liberated them from Spain, we Liberated them from Japan... and now we have to save them from China?
Click to expand...



Why aren't you answering the question?

I auto mileage worth 2000 lives?


Speak up.


1. "What would you say, though, if I told you that this “good thing” that the government is forcing on us in the name of “saving the environment” is responsible for no less than 2,000 deaths per year?

Back in 2002, the National Academy of Sciences did a study on the effects of CAFE. They found that over the three decades CAFE has been in effect, downsizing of cars and trucks for fuel economy *has cost us about 2,000 lives per year.*

Less steel framing and smaller size equals more miles per gallon. It also means you’re rolling down the road in a vehicle with much less crashworthiness, making you more vulnerable to every stationary object, to that semi behind you … and to the guy in the normal-sized car.

This death toll figure was arrived at long before *President Obama recently upped the CAFE standards by 30% and more. The death toll going forward will be even higher.*

Imagine the reaction of the oh-so-energy conscious Democrats to a private company causing 2,000 plus deaths per year. We’d be having show hearings by the dozen, the company execs lined up in the hearing room for the TV cameras like a corporate murderer’s row. The coverage would be non-stop, as it was for the much smaller death toll involving SUV drivers who never could figure out how to inflate their tires correctly. Special legislation would be enacted to “stop the carnage.” The government would air PSAs urging us not to buy the product.

However, since CAFE is a government product — and now, so too are the cars — none of that is happening. Instead of trying to scare us out of such vehicles as they have (falsely) been doing with SUVs, they’re silent on the dangers involved with cars that are built far too small and light.
*"*Pajamas Media » The Hidden Death Toll of Higher CAFE Standards
The Hidden Death Toll of Higher CAFE Standards





2. *President Obama has declared that auto companies' fleets must average *54.5 miles per gallon by 2025, almost double the current 27.5. Standing at his side when he made the announcement were executives from the Big Three automakers. 

The New York _Times _reported: "It is an extraordinary shift in the relationship between the companies and Washington. But a lot has happened in the last four years, notably the $80 billion federal bailout of General Motors, Chrysler and scores of their suppliers, which removed any itch for a politically charged battle from the carmakers."

Right. They're happy to agree to stupid rules, since they are now dependent on government favors. 

Obama said that under his new rule, "everyone wins. Consumers pay less for fuel, the economy as a whole runs more efficiently." 

Sounds impressive, but he didn't mention the costs. The Center for Automotive Research says the new standard will raise the price of cars by about $7,000. You'd need to save a lot on fuel to break even.


Bob Deans of the Natural Resources Defense Council, one of America's biggest environmental groups, said that Kazman and I are wrong. 

"Cars like the Chevy Cruise -- 42 miles per gallon -- get top marks on safety. The Ford Focus, more than 40 miles per gallon -- top marks in safety. We're getting safer cars, and they're not coming at the expense of fuel efficiency." 

Deans added: "By increasing that gas mileage for our auto fleet, we can cut our oil consumption in this country by 4 million barrels per day by 2030. That would almost wipe out our OPEC purchases daily. It will make our country stronger." 

But we use oil for lots of things. If we cut gasoline use by a third, unlikely as that would be, we'd still only reduce our fossil fuel use by 7 percent. That does not make much difference for $7,000 a car and *2,000 extra deaths each year.* 

"It's not necessarily a smaller car that we're talking about," Deans replied. "You look at Chevy Malibu. That is a 3,400-pound car. It's not a small car. It's getting 33-miles to the gallon. We believe Detroit can do this."
http://www.humanevents.com/article.php?id=45420






3. Richard Threlkeld, a former correspondent for CBS News, was killed today in a car crash on Long Island.

Threlkeld, 74, who lived with his wife in East Hampton, was driving his Mini Cooper north on the Cross Highway in Amagansett when he collided with a propane tanker that was traveling east on the Montauk Highway, police said.

His car then went off the road and hit a fence. He was taken to Southampton Hospital where he was pronounced dead.

The driver of the tanker, Earl Freyberger, was uninjured in the accident.
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/..._ctqVkGmyh1efTQCvGZJ3SP#.TxB9JGjSUvY.facebook
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/...spondent_ctqVkGmyh1efTQCvGZJ3SP#ixzz1jjb9Gthp




As dumb as you are, and as hateful of America.....it is sooooo easy to skewer you.



On a personal note.....
You spend a great deal of time here....I'd rather see you take up a hobby that involves homemade munitions .



Get out there and play with those explosives.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Why aren't you answering the question?
> 
> I auto mileage worth 2000 lives?



1) Doubt those figures are accurate. 
2) Um, yeah, given that the environment is better off for it, it certainly is worth having auto milage standards. I kind of like having a planet that is still habitable. 

So why should young American men die for a crappy Island in the South CHINA Sea.  "South _*CHINA*_ Sea"... seems like it's theirs already. 

You see, I'd like to see us have a draft, and the children of the politicians, the wealthy, the right wing pundits who are always so keen to bring home other people's kids in boxes...

being third generation military, maybe it's time to make someone else's family carry the load for a change.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why aren't you answering the question?
> 
> I auto mileage worth 2000 lives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Doubt those figures are accurate.
> 2) Um, yeah, given that the environment is better off for it, it certainly is worth having auto milage standards. I kind of like having a planet that is still habitable.
> 
> So why should young American men die for a crappy Island in the South CHINA Sea.  "South _*CHINA*_ Sea"... seems like it's theirs already.
> 
> You see, I'd like to see us have a draft, and the children of the politicians, the wealthy, the right wing pundits who are always so keen to bring home other people's kids in boxes...
> 
> being third generation military, maybe it's time to make someone else's family carry the load for a change.
Click to expand...




Pity you can't see further than that big red nose of yours.


----------



## PoliticalChic

anynameyouwish said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'll have WWIII because of people like YOU!
> 
> 
> I can live in peace with everyone.
> 
> 
> YOU can't!
> 
> 
> I can live side by side with gays, atheists, muslims, buddhists, christians, wiccans, pagans.....
> 
> YOU can't!
> 
> 
> I have no desire to go on message boards and rant and rave about "the evil ways of our enemies!"
> 
> 
> YOU DO!.......
> 
> 
> as long as people like YOU (and your islamic, christian, russian, iranian, n korean, chinese counterparts) keep riling up the neanderthals into a murderous frenzy we will always have war......
> 
> 
> I wish you'd stop.
> 
> I could use a good nights sleep......
Click to expand...




And now for an explanation of the difference between you and I........one a level even you can understand.



*The Dog and the Wolf*
A gaunt Wolf was almost dead with hunger when he happened to meet a House-dog who was passing by. "Ah, Cousin," said the Dog. "I knew how it would be; your irregular life will soon be the ruin of you. Why do you not work steadily as I do, and get your food regularly given to you?"

"I would have no objection," said the Wolf, "if I could only get a place."

"I will easily arrange that for you," said the Dog; "come with me to my master and you shall share my work."

So the Wolf and the Dog went towards the town together. On the way there the Wolf noticed that the hair on a certain part of the Dog's neck was very much worn away, so he asked him how that had come about.

"Oh, it is nothing," said the Dog. "That is only the place where the collar is put on at night to keep me chained up; it chafes a bit, but one soon gets used to it."

"Is that all?" said the Wolf. "Then good-bye to you, Master Dog."

_Better starve free than be a fat slave._





Bow wow, doggie.


----------



## OldLady

PoliticalChic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> If China does take over the South China Sea, could we not live with that?
> Why, exactly, do we care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I care----the South China sea is part of the pacific in the same manner that the EAST RIVER is part of the Hudson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I'd find a more practical answer helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent question.
> 
> 
> *"How much* trade transits the *South China Sea*? The United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD) estimates that roughly 80 percent of global trade by volume and 70 percent by value is transported by *sea*."
> *How much trade transits the South China Sea? | ChinaPower Project*
> 
> How much trade transits the South China Sea? | ChinaPower Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the shipping in the South China Sea is from China, a huge trader in the world.  Since we are the largest trading partner with China, I guess we would find it necessary to transit the South China Seas, but wouldn't China need that, too?  It takes two to trade.
> 
> There was no need for you to post that insult.  I was simply asking a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If we take suggestions from those as short-sighted as you are, we would allow China to control some 80% of all commercial shipping, as well as the gas and oil reservoirs of that area.
> 
> 
> *"The Geopolitics of Oil and Gas in the South China Sea*
> Insights from Eufracia Taylor and Hugo Brennan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Mercy A. Kuo
> December 12, 2018
> 
> 
> _Diplomat_ author Mercy Kuo regularly engages subject-matter experts, policy practitioners and strategic thinkers across the globe for their diverse insights into U.S. Asia policy. This conversation with Eufracia Taylor and Hugo Brennan –  Senior Asia Analysts at risk consultancy Verisk Maplecroft – explores the motives of China’s push for joint oil and gas exploration in the South China Sea, and the broader consequences for geopolitics.
> 
> *Explain the agenda behind Beijing’s offer of “joint oil and gas exploration” in the South China Sea to Southeast Asian countries.*
> 
> The assertion of sovereignty over disputed areas is the name of the game, and Beijing considers joint oil and gas exploration as an important policy tool in pursuit of this goal. Signs of claimant states negotiating with Beijing to jointly explore for resources in their own Exclusive Economic Zones (EEZs) go a long way towards legitimizing China’s nine-dash line.
> 
> The strategic context affecting upstream development in the South China Sea is a rising China that is increasingly able and willing to assertively pursue its perceived sovereign rights to oil and gas resources."
> The Geopolitics of Oil and Gas in the South China Sea
> 
> 
> 
> A pity you stuck to Chutes and Ladders rather than Chess.
Click to expand...

So they want oil and gas.  Why is that something we should be afraid of.  PLEASE do not post another of your long tl:dr articles.  Just tell me in simple English in a paragraph or two, please.  If you can.


----------



## PoliticalChic

OldLady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I care----the South China sea is part of the pacific in the same manner that the EAST RIVER is part of the Hudson
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'd find a more practical answer helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent question.
> 
> 
> *"How much* trade transits the *South China Sea*? The United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD) estimates that roughly 80 percent of global trade by volume and 70 percent by value is transported by *sea*."
> *How much trade transits the South China Sea? | ChinaPower Project*
> 
> How much trade transits the South China Sea? | ChinaPower Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the shipping in the South China Sea is from China, a huge trader in the world.  Since we are the largest trading partner with China, I guess we would find it necessary to transit the South China Seas, but wouldn't China need that, too?  It takes two to trade.
> 
> There was no need for you to post that insult.  I was simply asking a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If we take suggestions from those as short-sighted as you are, we would allow China to control some 80% of all commercial shipping, as well as the gas and oil reservoirs of that area.
> 
> 
> *"The Geopolitics of Oil and Gas in the South China Sea*
> Insights from Eufracia Taylor and Hugo Brennan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Mercy A. Kuo
> December 12, 2018
> 
> 
> _Diplomat_ author Mercy Kuo regularly engages subject-matter experts, policy practitioners and strategic thinkers across the globe for their diverse insights into U.S. Asia policy. This conversation with Eufracia Taylor and Hugo Brennan –  Senior Asia Analysts at risk consultancy Verisk Maplecroft – explores the motives of China’s push for joint oil and gas exploration in the South China Sea, and the broader consequences for geopolitics.
> 
> *Explain the agenda behind Beijing’s offer of “joint oil and gas exploration” in the South China Sea to Southeast Asian countries.*
> 
> The assertion of sovereignty over disputed areas is the name of the game, and Beijing considers joint oil and gas exploration as an important policy tool in pursuit of this goal. Signs of claimant states negotiating with Beijing to jointly explore for resources in their own Exclusive Economic Zones (EEZs) go a long way towards legitimizing China’s nine-dash line.
> 
> The strategic context affecting upstream development in the South China Sea is a rising China that is increasingly able and willing to assertively pursue its perceived sovereign rights to oil and gas resources."
> The Geopolitics of Oil and Gas in the South China Sea
> 
> 
> 
> A pity you stuck to Chutes and Ladders rather than Chess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they want oil and gas.  Why is that something we should be afraid of.  PLEASE do not post another of your long tl:dr articles.  Just tell me in simple English in a paragraph or two, please.  If you can.
Click to expand...



1. I post the way I choose.  Your ADD is not a consideration to me. There are medications you can avail yourself of.....speak to your doctor to see if they're right for you.


2. "So they want oil and gas.:

*IT'S-NOT-THEIRS.*


To understand where China will look to solve it's energy problem,...






Paracel and Spratly Islands Forum The Cow Tongue China s Claims in the Eastern Sea South China Sea 




6. "...it is not difficult to understand...of* seizing the South China Sea, .*..when briefing papers are telling them of untold riches of the sea. According to estimates...Nansha's ( the eighth largest island of Spratly Islands and the fourth largest among Philippine-occupied Spratly islands) *oil reserves total over 10 billion tons.*.."
From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley

a. " In 1968, oil was discovered in the region.[4]The Geology and Mineral Resources Ministry of the People's Republic of China (PRC) has estimated that the Spratly area holds oil and natural gas reserves of 17.7 billion tons (1.60 × 1010kg),[_citation needed_]compared to the 13 billion tons (1.17 × 1010kg) held byKuwait, placing it as, potentially, the fourth largest reserve bed in the world. *These large potential reserves have assisted in intensifying the territorial claims of the neighbouring countries." *Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia




7. " The *Spratly Islands dispute *is an ongoing territorial dispute between Brunei,China (People's Republic of China),Malaysia, the Philippines,Taiwan (Republic of China), and Vietnam, concerning ownership of the Spratly Islands, a group of islands and associated "maritime features"(reefs, banks, cays, etc.) located in the South China Sea. The dispute is characterised by diplomatic stalemate and the employment of low-level military pressure techniques (such as military occupation of disputed territory) in the advancement of national territorial claims. All except Brunei occupy some of the maritime features." Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


*If it were to gain total control of the South China Sea, which includes the Spratly and Paracel Islands, China would not need to import a drop of oil for the foreseeable future.*


As an emerging superpower......what do you suppose the future of the South China Sea indicates?






Trying to educate you is like trying to crack ice with a banana.



Wise up, you dunce.


----------



## OldLady

Is there anyone else on this thread, besides the OP, who understands why China having its own oil reserves would be a terrible thing?


----------



## PoliticalChic

OldLady said:


> Is there anyone else on this thread, besides the OP, who understands why China having its own oil reserves would be a terrible thing?




Are you certified illiterate????


Have you been tested?


They *SEIZED* the reserves.



*seize*
[ seez ]
||
SEE MORE SYNONYMS FOR seize ON THESAURUS.COM
*verb (used with object), seized, seiz·ing.*
to take hold of suddenly or forcibly; grasp:to seize a weapon.
to grasp mentally; understand clearly and completely:to seize an idea.
to take possession of by force or at will:to seize enemy ships.
to take possession or control of as if by suddenly laying holdanic seized the crowd.
*verb (used without object), seized, seiz·ing.*
to grab or take hold suddenly or forcibly (usually followed by on or upon):to seize on a rope.
to resort to a method, plan, etc., in desperation (usually followed by on or upon):He must seize on a solution, however risky.
Definition of seized | Dictionary.com




I have to stop saying "How stupid can you be?"....seems you take it as a challenge.


----------



## OldLady

PoliticalChic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone else on this thread, besides the OP, who understands why China having its own oil reserves would be a terrible thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you certified illiterate????
> 
> 
> Have you been tested?
> 
> 
> They *SEIZED* the reserves.
> 
> 
> 
> *seize*
> [ seez ]
> ||
> SEE MORE SYNONYMS FOR seize ON THESAURUS.COM
> *verb (used with object), seized, seiz·ing.*
> to take hold of suddenly or forcibly; grasp:to seize a weapon.
> to grasp mentally; understand clearly and completely:to seize an idea.
> to take possession of by force or at will:to seize enemy ships.
> to take possession or control of as if by suddenly laying holdanic seized the crowd.
> *verb (used without object), seized, seiz·ing.*
> to grab or take hold suddenly or forcibly (usually followed by on or upon):to seize on a rope.
> to resort to a method, plan, etc., in desperation (usually followed by on or upon):He must seize on a solution, however risky.
> Definition of seized | Dictionary.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to stop saying "How stupid can you be?"....seems you take it as a challenge.
Click to expand...

Seized it from six other countries that also want to lay claim to it, right?  Yeah, I saw that as I skimmed your encyclopedic articles.

SO WHAT?  What do we do about it when Russia SEIZES Crimea or Georgia?  What do we do about it when Israel SEIZES the West Bank?  What did the world do when we seized California?  C'mon.  For you to suddenly have an attack of pearl clutching over SEIZING really prized territory is totally out of character.

I'm still hanging on in hopes someone who actually knows something about the topic might chime in and explain the problem.


----------



## PoliticalChic

OldLady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone else on this thread, besides the OP, who understands why China having its own oil reserves would be a terrible thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you certified illiterate????
> 
> 
> Have you been tested?
> 
> 
> They *SEIZED* the reserves.
> 
> 
> 
> *seize*
> [ seez ]
> ||
> SEE MORE SYNONYMS FOR seize ON THESAURUS.COM
> *verb (used with object), seized, seiz·ing.*
> to take hold of suddenly or forcibly; grasp:to seize a weapon.
> to grasp mentally; understand clearly and completely:to seize an idea.
> to take possession of by force or at will:to seize enemy ships.
> to take possession or control of as if by suddenly laying holdanic seized the crowd.
> *verb (used without object), seized, seiz·ing.*
> to grab or take hold suddenly or forcibly (usually followed by on or upon):to seize on a rope.
> to resort to a method, plan, etc., in desperation (usually followed by on or upon):He must seize on a solution, however risky.
> Definition of seized | Dictionary.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to stop saying "How stupid can you be?"....seems you take it as a challenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seized it from six other countries that also want to lay claim to it, right?  Yeah, I saw that as I skimmed your encyclopedic articles.
> 
> SO WHAT?  What do we do about it when Russia SEIZES Crimea or Georgia?  What do we do about it when Israel SEIZES the West Bank?  What did the world do when we seized California?  C'mon.  For you to suddenly have an attack of pearl clutching over SEIZING really prized territory is totally out of character.
> 
> I'm still hanging on in hopes someone who actually knows something about the topic might chime in and explain the problem.
Click to expand...





You just admitted that it was explained to you.

Your yellow streak is showing, too.

Get lost....m'kay?


Oh....and this?

You deserve it.


----------



## Mike Dwight

PoliticalChic acting like she understands a Single thing they do over there, the pretend communist/imperialists/capitalists playing White, I don't understand a snigle thing happening in Asia. So, South Korea lost a tiny rock called Dokdo, go see Korean kids doing protests and crying their eyes out or flash mobbing for Dokdo or whatever, try to give some other piece of land that's worth More than 80,000 Dollars , Then, its not all politics or you know you can't do it, China Siezed some land, first you'd have tot make n ethical/philosophical principle to even start talking about that. Was anybody else going to use the natural resource? Do you meant hey need to share it?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mike Dwight said:


> PoliticalChic acting like she understands a Single thing they do over there, the pretend communist/imperialists/capitalists playing White, I don't understand a snigle thing happening in Asia. So, South Korea lost a tiny rock called Dokdo, go see Korean kids doing protests and crying their eyes out or flash mobbing for Dokdo or whatever, try to give some other piece of land that's worth More than 80,000 Dollars , Then, its not all politics or you know you can't do it, China Siezed some land, first you'd have tot make n ethical/philosophical principle to even start talking about that. Was anybody else going to use the natural resource? Do you meant hey need to share it?




Did you think that post made sense??? If so, you must be sitting in an Ojibwe sweat lodge, on peyote.

Now....wipe the drool off your chin, and start over.


----------



## Mike Dwight

You posted about China seizing some land , as if in a non-political environment, China couldn't afford to buy some land? Land is some philosophical/geopolitical/religious ancient principle there, air, man, land all that. I don't know. So I'm not sure I know exactly which Western or Eastern school of thought comes from your immediate alertness about China Using some ocean islands? I compared Dokdo which was lost to Japan due to the Japanese Occupation period. The Silliest small Token of a loss, which, must somehow symbolically represent, Millions dead, labor camps, used citizenry, the entire country taken over in government down to the smallest property claim is forfeit. Silly as an issue that any Normal businessman opens a briefcase, takes the place, are they talking about property rights? I hate talking about Asian islands.

Moving on, everybody thought the Civil War was about King Cotton, that was just the comfortable spectators, I'm sure, that sort of attitude doesn't really stick, does it? Ya, one of our lives for "Commodity".


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mike Dwight said:


> You posted about China seizing some land , as if in a non-political environment, China couldn't afford to buy some land? Land is some philosophical/geopolitical/religious ancient principle there, air, man, land all that. I don't know. So I'm not sure I know exactly which Western or Eastern school of thought comes from your immediate alertness about China Using some ocean islands? I compared Dokdo which was lost to Japan due to the Japanese Occupation period. The Silliest small Token of a loss, which, must somehow symbolically represent, Millions dead, labor camps, used citizenry, the entire country taken over in government down to the smallest property claim is forfeit. Silly as an issue that any Normal businessman opens a briefcase, takes the place, are they talking about property rights? I hate talking about Asian islands.
> 
> Moving on, everybody thought the Civil War was about King Cotton, that was just the comfortable spectators, I'm sure, that sort of attitude doesn't really stick, does it? Ya, one of our lives for "Commodity".





I'm doing my best to prevent you from sounding stupid....but you appear to have an unlimited quantity of same.


"You posted about China seizing some land....."


No, I didn't.


Clean off your glasses and take a gander at this....










Notice the word "sea," you dunce????


----------



## OldLady

It's too bad Political Chic isn't really anything but a glorified library bot who personalizes her articles with timely insults to prove she's not just a droid.
I'd be interested in learning about all this stuff going on in the China Sea--if anyone does find a thread where you can learn something, give me a call.


----------



## PoliticalChic

OldLady said:


> It's too bad Political Chic isn't really anything but a glorified library bot who personalizes her articles with timely insults to prove she's not just a droid.
> I'd be interested in learning about all this stuff going on in the China Sea--if anyone does find a thread where you can learn something, give me a call.




Does the asylum allow calls to inmates????

Is there an extra charge?


----------



## Mike Dwight

I've heard Sweden steals Norway's off-shore oil. Any articles that China sees the best solution to be sort of imperializing all Asia? Maybe re-destroy nanking?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mike Dwight said:


> I've heard Sweden steals Norway's off-shore oil. Any articles that China sees the best solution to be sort of imperializing all Asia? Maybe re-destroy nanking?



Nothing you post makes sense.

Bet you get tired of hearing that from everyone, huh?




I believe we've proven that my thread is way beyond your ken.....drop back when the topic gets to favorite monster truck, or best 24-hour All Cartoon Network.

Now, back to your blanket fort.


----------



## percysunshine

Meh...there are only droplets of oil in the Spratleys. If there was oil, people would be drilling wells...but they are not.

This is just China being assholes.


----------



## PoliticalChic

percysunshine said:


> Meh...there are only droplets of oil in the Spratleys. If there was oil, people would be drilling wells...but they are not.
> 
> This is just China being assholes.




I have a feeling that the appellation may just stick to you.


The *South China Sea* holds an estimated 190 trillion cubic feet of natural gas and 11 billion barrels of *oil* in proved and probable reserves, with much more potentially undiscovered.
*South China Sea Energy Exploration and Development | Asia ...*

South China Sea Energy Exploration and Development | Asia Maritime Transparency Initiative



I'd suggest you stick to posting only about things you actually know about.....but then you'd disappear from the board.


----------



## percysunshine

PoliticalChic said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...there are only droplets of oil in the Spratleys. If there was oil, people would be drilling wells...but they are not.
> 
> This is just China being assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the appellation may just stick to you.
> 
> 
> The *South China Sea* holds an estimated 190 trillion cubic feet of natural gas and 11 billion barrels of *oil* in proved and probable reserves, with much more potentially undiscovered.
> *South China Sea Energy Exploration and Development | Asia ...*
> 
> South China Sea Energy Exploration and Development | Asia Maritime Transparency Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you stick to posting only about things you actually know about.....but then you'd disappear from the board.
Click to expand...

Those are people who get paid to have theories. They are not paid to invest capital.

Think of the petroleum estimates of the USGS, and how many wells they drill.

At the end of the day, no one is taking the risk of drilling wells.


----------



## PoliticalChic

percysunshine said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...there are only droplets of oil in the Spratleys. If there was oil, people would be drilling wells...but they are not.
> 
> This is just China being assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the appellation may just stick to you.
> 
> 
> The *South China Sea* holds an estimated 190 trillion cubic feet of natural gas and 11 billion barrels of *oil* in proved and probable reserves, with much more potentially undiscovered.
> *South China Sea Energy Exploration and Development | Asia ...*
> 
> South China Sea Energy Exploration and Development | Asia Maritime Transparency Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you stick to posting only about things you actually know about.....but then you'd disappear from the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are people who get paid to have theories. They are not paid to invest capital.
> 
> Think of the petroleum estimates of the USGS, and how many wells they drill.
> 
> At the end of the day, no one is taking the risk of drilling wells.
Click to expand...



"...only droplets of oil...."

That's what you said.
So, China is risking loss of face at the least, and war in the worst case over only droplets of oil.

I believe you've been put in your place.....last seat in the dumb row.


Although the conclusion is hardly in doubt, let's give you a little IQ test: can you count to potato?


----------



## percysunshine

PoliticalChic said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...there are only droplets of oil in the Spratleys. If there was oil, people would be drilling wells...but they are not.
> 
> This is just China being assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the appellation may just stick to you.
> 
> 
> The *South China Sea* holds an estimated 190 trillion cubic feet of natural gas and 11 billion barrels of *oil* in proved and probable reserves, with much more potentially undiscovered.
> *South China Sea Energy Exploration and Development | Asia ...*
> 
> South China Sea Energy Exploration and Development | Asia Maritime Transparency Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you stick to posting only about things you actually know about.....but then you'd disappear from the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are people who get paid to have theories. They are not paid to invest capital.
> 
> Think of the petroleum estimates of the USGS, and how many wells they drill.
> 
> At the end of the day, no one is taking the risk of drilling wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...only droplets of oil...."
> 
> That's what you said.
> So, China is risking loss of face at the least, and war in the worst case over only droplets of oil.
> 
> I believe you've been put in your place.....last seat in the dumb row.
> 
> 
> Although the conclusion is hardly in doubt, let's give you a little IQ test: can you count to potato?
Click to expand...


The entire issue is establishing and saving face. A common asian cultural trait. 

Petroleum resources are a sideshow. A convenient distraction.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Pity you can't see further than that big red nose of yours.



Nope...  Just can't see risking WWIII over some crappy little Islands the Filipinos are too dirt poor to develop, anyway... 

So one more time-  Tell me why it's my problem if China takes these Islands in THEIR sea? 



PoliticalChic said:


> And now for an explanation of the difference between you and I........one a level even you can understand.
> 
> *The Dog and the Wolf*



Somehow, I doubt you have ever signed up for the Military to protect your freedoms... you let someone else do that.  

The Chinese aren't out to enslave us.  They aren't even out to conquer the Philippines, because who want to inherit THAT mess?


----------



## PoliticalChic

percysunshine said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...there are only droplets of oil in the Spratleys. If there was oil, people would be drilling wells...but they are not.
> 
> This is just China being assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the appellation may just stick to you.
> 
> 
> The *South China Sea* holds an estimated 190 trillion cubic feet of natural gas and 11 billion barrels of *oil* in proved and probable reserves, with much more potentially undiscovered.
> *South China Sea Energy Exploration and Development | Asia ...*
> 
> South China Sea Energy Exploration and Development | Asia Maritime Transparency Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you stick to posting only about things you actually know about.....but then you'd disappear from the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are people who get paid to have theories. They are not paid to invest capital.
> 
> Think of the petroleum estimates of the USGS, and how many wells they drill.
> 
> At the end of the day, no one is taking the risk of drilling wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...only droplets of oil...."
> 
> That's what you said.
> So, China is risking loss of face at the least, and war in the worst case over only droplets of oil.
> 
> I believe you've been put in your place.....last seat in the dumb row.
> 
> 
> Although the conclusion is hardly in doubt, let's give you a little IQ test: can you count to potato?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire issue is establishing and saving face. A common asian cultural trait.
> 
> Petroleum resources are a sideshow. A convenient distraction.
Click to expand...




 " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. " 
China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard


 "...it is not difficult to understand...of* seizing the South China Sea, .*..when briefing papers are telling them of untold riches of the sea. According to estimates...Nansha's ( the eighth largest island of Spratly Islands and the fourth largest among Philippine-occupied Spratly islands) *oil reserves total over 10 billion tons.*.."
From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley

a. " In 1968, oil was discovered in the region.[4]The Geology and Mineral Resources Ministry of the People's Republic of China (PRC) has estimated that the Spratly area holds oil and natural gas reserves of 17.7 billion tons (1.60 × 1010kg),[_citation needed_]compared to the 13 billion tons (1.17 × 1010kg) held byKuwait, placing it as, potentially, the fourth largest reserve bed in the world. *These large potential reserves have assisted in intensifying the territorial claims of the neighbouring countries." *Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



"So you want your own private island? China certainly does. It has been building manmade bases over some of the Spratly Islands in the South China Sea since 2014, much to the annoyance of other powers in the region—the Philippines, Malaysia, Vietnam, and Japan all lay claim to parts of the sea, which is a valuable trade passage and fishing ground. On Monday the Center for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) confirmed the completion of another Chinese man-made island, China’s Fiery Cross Island, and the new land is now ready for use as a military base.

The U.S. estimates China has added 3,200 acres of land on seven features (which includes rocky outcrops and reefs) over the past three years, although China denies it is militarizing the islands it has built. Last week, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang said that the defense equipment on the islands was there to maintain "freedom of navigation". Fiery Cross reef, once merely a mass of rocks and a coral reef, now has a runway and several other buildings, including basketball courts and a running track. The island joins several other military bases in the South China Sea, adding extra aerial capacity to existing naval resources and mobile missile launchers.

“Beijing can now deploy military assets, including combat aircraft and mobile missile launchers to the Spratly Islands at any time,” said the Asia Maritime Transparency Initiative (AMTI) on Monday in a report that included images of the three man-made islands—Fiery Cross reef, Subi, and Mischief. Its director Greg Poling told Voice of America that new antennas had been spotted on Subi and Fiery Cross, so he expected deployments there soon."
How China is building its new territory in the South China Sea




You should get in touch with the Chinese forthwith.....imagine the money you could save them.



*It appears that the difference between your post and truth is akin to the difference between a lightning bug and lightning.*


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> 6. "...it is not difficult to understand...of* seizing the South China Sea, .*..when briefing papers are telling them of untold riches of the sea. According to estimates...Nansha's ( the eighth largest island of Spratly Islands and the fourth largest among Philippine-occupied Spratly islands) *oil reserves total over 10 billion tons.*.."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley



SO why is this a bad thing, again?  Look, the Philippines are too dirt poor to develop this energy resource.  The Chinese have the resources and technology to do so.  

Just not seeing a problem here.  

Certainly not a problem that is worth ONE American boy coming home in a box.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pity you can't see further than that big red nose of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...  Just can't see risking WWIII over some crappy little Islands the Filipinos are too dirt poor to develop, anyway...
> 
> So one more time-  Tell me why it's my problem if China takes these Islands in THEIR sea?
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now for an explanation of the difference between you and I........one a level even you can understand.
> 
> *The Dog and the Wolf*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow, I doubt you have ever signed up for the Military to protect your freedoms... you let someone else do that.
> 
> The Chinese aren't out to enslave us.  They aren't even out to conquer the Philippines, because who want to inherit THAT mess?
Click to expand...



"Somehow, I doubt you have ever signed up for the Military to protect your freedoms... you let someone else do that."  

Having signed up for same hasn't improved your intelligence, has it.


----------



## Meathead

PoliticalChic said:


> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??


China has three venues for expansion. North, East and  South. It is unlikely to expand in the Pacific where it will be checked by Japan and the US. A vast continent with a sparse population lies to the south with a number of islands or stepping stones in between. Although I do not think there will be a  WWIII, that would be the most likely scenario and then about 2050.


----------



## JoeB131

Here's the thing... The Spratlys are not the Sudetenland.  They are a bunch of Islands most people didn't care about until someone figured out there was oil underneath them.  

And it's kind of silly for us to insist China can't exploit the resources of the South China Sea when we exploit the resources of pretty much this whole hemisphere.


----------



## percysunshine

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pity you can't see further than that big red nose of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...  Just can't see risking WWIII over some crappy little Islands the Filipinos are too dirt poor to develop, anyway...
> 
> So one more time-  Tell me why it's my problem if China takes these Islands in THEIR sea?
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now for an explanation of the difference between you and I........one a level even you can understand.
> 
> *The Dog and the Wolf*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow, I doubt you have ever signed up for the Military to protect your freedoms... you let someone else do that.
> 
> The Chinese aren't out to enslave us.  They aren't even out to conquer the Philippines, because who want to inherit THAT mess?
Click to expand...


Ok, take the Gulf of Mexico as an example. Look at the international boundaries. Mexico could claim everything up to Pensacola, and the US could claim everything down to Veracruz. But they settled on an east west line at the Rio.


----------



## percysunshine

PoliticalChic said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...there are only droplets of oil in the Spratleys. If there was oil, people would be drilling wells...but they are not.
> 
> This is just China being assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that the appellation may just stick to you.
> 
> 
> The *South China Sea* holds an estimated 190 trillion cubic feet of natural gas and 11 billion barrels of *oil* in proved and probable reserves, with much more potentially undiscovered.
> *South China Sea Energy Exploration and Development | Asia ...*
> 
> South China Sea Energy Exploration and Development | Asia Maritime Transparency Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest you stick to posting only about things you actually know about.....but then you'd disappear from the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are people who get paid to have theories. They are not paid to invest capital.
> 
> Think of the petroleum estimates of the USGS, and how many wells they drill.
> 
> At the end of the day, no one is taking the risk of drilling wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...only droplets of oil...."
> 
> That's what you said.
> So, China is risking loss of face at the least, and war in the worst case over only droplets of oil.
> 
> I believe you've been put in your place.....last seat in the dumb row.
> 
> 
> Although the conclusion is hardly in doubt, let's give you a little IQ test: can you count to potato?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire issue is establishing and saving face. A common asian cultural trait.
> 
> Petroleum resources are a sideshow. A convenient distraction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> "...it is not difficult to understand...of* seizing the South China Sea, .*..when briefing papers are telling them of untold riches of the sea. According to estimates...Nansha's ( the eighth largest island of Spratly Islands and the fourth largest among Philippine-occupied Spratly islands) *oil reserves total over 10 billion tons.*.."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> a. " In 1968, oil was discovered in the region.[4]The Geology and Mineral Resources Ministry of the People's Republic of China (PRC) has estimated that the Spratly area holds oil and natural gas reserves of 17.7 billion tons (1.60 × 1010kg),[_citation needed_]compared to the 13 billion tons (1.17 × 1010kg) held byKuwait, placing it as, potentially, the fourth largest reserve bed in the world. *These large potential reserves have assisted in intensifying the territorial claims of the neighbouring countries." *Spratly Islands dispute - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> "So you want your own private island? China certainly does. It has been building manmade bases over some of the Spratly Islands in the South China Sea since 2014, much to the annoyance of other powers in the region—the Philippines, Malaysia, Vietnam, and Japan all lay claim to parts of the sea, which is a valuable trade passage and fishing ground. On Monday the Center for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS) confirmed the completion of another Chinese man-made island, China’s Fiery Cross Island, and the new land is now ready for use as a military base.
> 
> The U.S. estimates China has added 3,200 acres of land on seven features (which includes rocky outcrops and reefs) over the past three years, although China denies it is militarizing the islands it has built. Last week, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang said that the defense equipment on the islands was there to maintain "freedom of navigation". Fiery Cross reef, once merely a mass of rocks and a coral reef, now has a runway and several other buildings, including basketball courts and a running track. The island joins several other military bases in the South China Sea, adding extra aerial capacity to existing naval resources and mobile missile launchers.
> 
> “Beijing can now deploy military assets, including combat aircraft and mobile missile launchers to the Spratly Islands at any time,” said the Asia Maritime Transparency Initiative (AMTI) on Monday in a report that included images of the three man-made islands—Fiery Cross reef, Subi, and Mischief. Its director Greg Poling told Voice of America that new antennas had been spotted on Subi and Fiery Cross, so he expected deployments there soon."
> How China is building its new territory in the South China Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should get in touch with the Chinese forthwith.....imagine the money you could save them.
> 
> 
> 
> *It appears that the difference between your post and truth is akin to the difference between a lightning bug and lightning.*
Click to expand...


So your source is Communist State media, and Hainan is not the Spratleys.


----------



## JoeB131

percysunshine said:


> Ok, take the Gulf of Mexico as an example. Look at the international boundaries. Mexico could claim everything up to Pensacola, and the US could claim everything down to Veracruz. But they settled on an east west line at the Rio.



I don't think I'd want to use our relationship with Mexico as a good example of anything.  Lots of bad history there. 

The unique thing about China is that China had a long history of being abused and exploited by foreign powers, starting with the Opium Wars and ending with World War II. 

The thing is, we really have a lot more to gain by a powerful China engaged in the international community than one that is isolated.


----------



## percysunshine

JoeB131 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, take the Gulf of Mexico as an example. Look at the international boundaries. Mexico could claim everything up to Pensacola, and the US could claim everything down to Veracruz. But they settled on an east west line at the Rio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'd want to use our relationship with Mexico as a good example of anything.  Lots of bad history there.
> 
> The unique thing about China is that China had a long history of being abused and exploited by foreign powers, starting with the Opium Wars and ending with World War II.
> 
> The thing is, we really have a lot more to gain by a powerful China engaged in the international community than one that is isolated.
Click to expand...


Just look at a map. China’s claim of geography is ridiculous. It is gerrymandering on a colossal scale. It is Florida claiming they own everything offshore within 20 miles of Maine.


----------



## JoeB131

percysunshine said:


> Just look at a map. China’s claim of geography is ridiculous. It is gerrymandering on a colossal scale. It is Florida claiming they own everything offshore within 20 miles of Maine.



When you got a billion people and the world's largest military, you can pretty much claim whatever you want. 

AGAIN - WHY IS THIS OUR PROBLEM?


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at a map. China’s claim of geography is ridiculous. It is gerrymandering on a colossal scale. It is Florida claiming they own everything offshore within 20 miles of Maine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you got a billion people and the world's largest military, you can pretty much claim whatever you want.
> 
> AGAIN - WHY IS THIS OUR PROBLEM?
Click to expand...




Sooo......how much do you pay for those white flags you fly?


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Sooo......how much do you pay for those white flags you fly?



spent 11 years of my youth defending this country... What have you done. 

Just can't see fighting over Islands we don't need and don't want.  

Then again, I had a hard time seeing why we needed to fight over a desert that two Arab bullies were arguing over.


----------



## candycorn

PoliticalChic said:


> China's a big country...doesn't it have oil elsewhere???
> 
> 
> Well....
> 3.  "The Tarim basin in *the far north-west *proved prospective, but it was just about as far as you could get from where it was needed...transportation costs added $3 a barrel."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> a."As of 26th Dec. 2002, the oil production in the oilfield was 5.006 ×106 t in the same year, the first time to breakthrough 5 ×106 t/a, becoming the sixth large onshore oilfield in China.."
> welcome to oilchina
> 
> 
> 4. "*China has quickly risen to the top ranks in global energy demand *over the past few years. China is the world's second-largest oil consumer behind the United States and became *the largest global energy consumer *in 2010. The country was a net oil exporter until the early 1990s and became the world's second-largest net importer of crude oil and petroleum products in 2009. The U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA) projects that China will surpass the United States as the largest net oil importer by 2014, in part due to China's rising oil consumption. China's oil consumption growth accounted for one-third of the world's oil consumption growth in 2013, and EIA projects the same share in 2014."  China - Analysis - U.S. Energy Information Administration EIA
> 
> 
> 
> See the problem?
> 
> 5. *Beijing *looks primarily to the Persian Gulf, Africa, and *Russia*/Central Asia to satisfy its growing demand, with imported oil accounting for approximately 11 percent of China's total energy consumption.Jan 20, 2014
> *Where Does China Import Its Energy From (And What This ...*
> www.zerohedge.com/.../*where-does*-*china*-*import*-*its*-energy-an..
> 
> 
> 
> So....is China going to simply going to give up its 'superpower' ambitions?
> 
> 
> Is it?
> 
> 
> Or is there something it can do to ameliorate the problem?



We’re giving them every opportunity to take the leadership role by default


----------



## PoliticalChic

candycorn said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> China's a big country...doesn't it have oil elsewhere???
> 
> 
> Well....
> 3.  "The Tarim basin in *the far north-west *proved prospective, but it was just about as far as you could get from where it was needed...transportation costs added $3 a barrel."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> a."As of 26th Dec. 2002, the oil production in the oilfield was 5.006 ×106 t in the same year, the first time to breakthrough 5 ×106 t/a, becoming the sixth large onshore oilfield in China.."
> welcome to oilchina
> 
> 
> 4. "*China has quickly risen to the top ranks in global energy demand *over the past few years. China is the world's second-largest oil consumer behind the United States and became *the largest global energy consumer *in 2010. The country was a net oil exporter until the early 1990s and became the world's second-largest net importer of crude oil and petroleum products in 2009. The U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA) projects that China will surpass the United States as the largest net oil importer by 2014, in part due to China's rising oil consumption. China's oil consumption growth accounted for one-third of the world's oil consumption growth in 2013, and EIA projects the same share in 2014."  China - Analysis - U.S. Energy Information Administration EIA
> 
> 
> 
> See the problem?
> 
> 5. *Beijing *looks primarily to the Persian Gulf, Africa, and *Russia*/Central Asia to satisfy its growing demand, with imported oil accounting for approximately 11 percent of China's total energy consumption.Jan 20, 2014
> *Where Does China Import Its Energy From (And What This ...*
> www.zerohedge.com/.../*where-does*-*china*-*import*-*its*-energy-an..
> 
> 
> 
> So....is China going to simply going to give up its 'superpower' ambitions?
> 
> 
> Is it?
> 
> 
> Or is there something it can do to ameliorate the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’re giving them every opportunity to take the leadership role by default
Click to expand...



I would like to see your post fleshed out, and understand exactly who you mean, and what 'they' should/are doing.


----------



## 22lcidw

JoeB131 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at a map. China’s claim of geography is ridiculous. It is gerrymandering on a colossal scale. It is Florida claiming they own everything offshore within 20 miles of Maine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you got a billion people and the world's largest military, you can pretty much claim whatever you want.
> 
> AGAIN - WHY IS THIS OUR PROBLEM?
Click to expand...

The question is...do we back off or be the world's policeman? Does the world go to hell in a hand basket if we stop? I do not like the endless wars because I do not know if its for elitists. The middle east must be tamed. By themselves or by others. The so called caliphate is supposed to bring peace to them. So they say. To many violent groups in landmasses where many people want peace and prosperity.


----------



## PoliticalChic

22lcidw said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at a map. China’s claim of geography is ridiculous. It is gerrymandering on a colossal scale. It is Florida claiming they own everything offshore within 20 miles of Maine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you got a billion people and the world's largest military, you can pretty much claim whatever you want.
> 
> AGAIN - WHY IS THIS OUR PROBLEM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is...do we back off or be the world's policeman? Does the world go to hell in a hand basket if we stop? I do not like the endless wars because I do not know if its for elitists. The middle east must be tamed. By themselves or by others. The so called caliphate is supposed to bring peace to them. So they say. To many violent groups in landmasses where many people want peace and prosperity.
Click to expand...



When America backs away, there is rampant chaos and oppression in the world.



FDR was all about allowing Hitler his rampage.


*"MUNICH MESSAGE FROM U.S. BARED; Roosevelt Sent Encouraging 'Good Man' to Chamberlain Day Before Conference"*
MUNICH MESSAGE FROM U.S. BARED; Roosevelt Sent Encouraging 'Good Man' to Chamberlain Day Before Conference



How'd that work out?


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> When America backs away, there is rampant chaos and oppression in the world.
> 
> FDR was all about allowing Hitler his rampage.
> 
> *"MUNICH MESSAGE FROM U.S. BARED; Roosevelt Sent Encouraging 'Good Man' to Chamberlain Day Before Conference"*



Um, here's the thing.  Chamberlain was completely in the right at Munich. 

Here's the situation he had to deal with, and keeping in mind that Munich was only about the disposition of the Sudetenland.....

1) You had 3 Million Sudetenland Germans who really wanted to be part of Greater Germany in the region in question.
2) You had the Slovaks, who really wanted their own country (And got one afterwards). 
3) Germany already had the Czech part of the country surrounded on three sides. 
4) The French had invested all of their military spending on defensive measures like the Maginot line and in were no position to launch an offensive against Germany.
5) A war with Germany might have brought the UK into Conflict with Italy, which had a strong military presence in the Mediterranean 
6) The USSR had a treaty with Czechoslovakia that would only go into effect if France also joined the war.  This would have allowed Stalin to invade Eastern Europe.  (In 1938, the west was a lot more afraid of Stalin than Hitler or Mussolini.)
7) Given the absolute Carnage of WWI, no one in the UK or France wanted another war with Germany.
8) While in the first World War, the British and French had the Americans, Japanese, Russians and Italians as allies, in this war, none of those countries could be relied upon.  Japan and Italy were Hitler's allies.   Russia had its own agenda and America didn't want to get involved. 

So- the reality.  He avoided war for another year. 

If anything, the worst effect of Munich was after Hitler broke his word on the rest of Czechoslovakia, Chamberlain FOOLISHLY wrote a blank check to the Junta of Colonels who were running Poland at the time.  He was in no position to help them, either. 

The thing is, we've created this false narrative that WWII could have been won with less loss of life if Chamberlain had only taken a harder line at Munich... when in reality....  The UK wasn't ready for a war in 1938, they weren't ready for one in 1939, and they weren't ready for one in 1940.  (But they had one anyway.)


----------



## JoeB131

22lcidw said:


> The question is...do we back off or be the world's policeman? Does the world go to hell in a hand basket if we stop? I do not like the endless wars because I do not know if its for elitists. The middle east must be tamed. By themselves or by others. The so called caliphate is supposed to bring peace to them. So they say. To many violent groups in landmasses where many people want peace and prosperity.



Actually, there are less active wars going on today than in any time in history.  The only reason we get involved in the Middle East at all... is because the ZIonists and Oil Companies run our foreign policy.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> When America backs away, there is rampant chaos and oppression in the world.
> 
> FDR was all about allowing Hitler his rampage.
> 
> *"MUNICH MESSAGE FROM U.S. BARED; Roosevelt Sent Encouraging 'Good Man' to Chamberlain Day Before Conference"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, here's the thing.  Chamberlain was completely in the right at Munich.
> 
> Here's the situation he had to deal with, and keeping in mind that Munich was only about the disposition of the Sudetenland.....
> 
> 1) You had 3 Million Sudetenland Germans who really wanted to be part of Greater Germany in the region in question.
> 2) You had the Slovaks, who really wanted their own country (And got one afterwards).
> 3) Germany already had the Czech part of the country surrounded on three sides.
> 4) The French had invested all of their military spending on defensive measures like the Maginot line and in were no position to launch an offensive against Germany.
> 5) A war with Germany might have brought the UK into Conflict with Italy, which had a strong military presence in the Mediterranean
> 6) The USSR had a treaty with Czechoslovakia that would only go into effect if France also joined the war.  This would have allowed Stalin to invade Eastern Europe.  (In 1938, the west was a lot more afraid of Stalin than Hitler or Mussolini.)
> 7) Given the absolute Carnage of WWI, no one in the UK or France wanted another war with Germany.
> 8) While in the first World War, the British and French had the Americans, Japanese, Russians and Italians as allies, in this war, none of those countries could be relied upon.  Japan and Italy were Hitler's allies.   Russia had its own agenda and America didn't want to get involved.
> 
> So- the reality.  He avoided war for another year.
> 
> If anything, the worst effect of Munich was after Hitler broke his word on the rest of Czechoslovakia, Chamberlain FOOLISHLY wrote a blank check to the Junta of Colonels who were running Poland at the time.  He was in no position to help them, either.
> 
> The thing is, we've created this false narrative that WWII could have been won with less loss of life if Chamberlain had only taken a harder line at Munich... when in reality....  The UK wasn't ready for a war in 1938, they weren't ready for one in 1939, and they weren't ready for one in 1940.  (But they had one anyway.)
Click to expand...





"Chamberlain was completely in the right at Munich. "



Case closed.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> "Chamberlain was completely in the right at Munich. "
> 
> 
> 
> Case closed.



Duly noted you couldn't refute the point.  

Seriously, I'm not even sure why you bother, you seem in love with the sound of your own voice.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Chamberlain was completely in the right at Munich. "
> 
> 
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duly noted you couldn't refute the point.
> 
> Seriously, I'm not even sure why you bother, you seem in love with the sound of your own voice.
Click to expand...



Simple.....when the other side is digging themselves into a hole....

....I let 'em.



I demand you put your statement in your sig line:

"Chamberlain was completely in the right at Munich. "



Now....which would you like...'Good day," or "Sieg Heil"?


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> imple.....when the other side is digging themselves into a hole....
> 
> ....I let 'em.
> 
> I demand you put your statement in your sig line:
> 
> "Chamberlain was completely in the right at Munich. "
> 
> Now....which would you like...'Good day," or "Sieg Heil"?



Again, no one wanted a war in 1938. (Not even the Germans).  

I'm sorry you are falling for 70 year old propaganda.. but that's all it was.  The actual history requires a bit more research and thinking.  

Chamberlain couldn't have done a damn thing if Hitler wanted to overrun Czechoslovakia and he knew it.  So he bought time to build up the UK's defenses.  

That's... actually kind of smart.  It was almost like they had the experience of blundering into a war 20 years earlier that they weren't ready for and paid an awful cost.


----------



## JoeB131

here was the thing.  The Germans in Czechoslovakia wanted out.  The Hungarians in Czechoslovakia wanted out. The SLOVAKS in Czechoslovakia wanted out. When the majority of the people you are fighting for don't want you to bother... why are you bothering?


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> imple.....when the other side is digging themselves into a hole....
> 
> ....I let 'em.
> 
> I demand you put your statement in your sig line:
> 
> "Chamberlain was completely in the right at Munich. "
> 
> Now....which would you like...'Good day," or "Sieg Heil"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, no one wanted a war in 1938. (Not even the Germans).
> 
> I'm sorry you are falling for 70 year old propaganda.. but that's all it was.  The actual history requires a bit more research and thinking.
> 
> Chamberlain couldn't have done a damn thing if Hitler wanted to overrun Czechoslovakia and he knew it.  So he bought time to build up the UK's defenses.
> 
> That's... actually kind of smart.  It was almost like they had the experience of blundering into a war 20 years earlier that they weren't ready for and paid an awful cost.
Click to expand...




Too bad you know no history.


FDR was pro-totalitarian, and his greatest decision was whether to bring Adolph or Stalin to the prom.


*" Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to·the Soviet Union." Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*


But....I see you still stand up for your political ilk.





I demand you put your statement in your sig line:

"Chamberlain was completely in the right at Munich. "

Now....which would you like...'Good day," or "Sieg Heil"?


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Too bad you know no history.
> 
> 
> FDR was pro-totalitarian, and his greatest decision was whether to bring Adolph or Stalin to the prom.



Whatever... really don't have time for your bullet pointed crazy that would be laughed out of any history department at any major university. 

I've got a degree in history from UIC.  What do you have?


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you know no history.
> 
> 
> FDR was pro-totalitarian, and his greatest decision was whether to bring Adolph or Stalin to the prom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever... really don't have time for your bullet pointed crazy that would be laughed out of any history department at any major university.
> 
> I've got a degree in history from UIC.  What do you have?
Click to expand...



Stop lying.


Anyone who reads your posts knows how little you know.


And certainly not nearly as much as I do.


Time for you to slither away.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Stop lying.
> 
> 
> Anyone who reads your posts knows how little you know.
> 
> 
> And certainly not nearly as much as I do.
> 
> 
> Time for you to slither away.



Tell you what... Let's find a neutral third party who will keep confidentiality. 

I'll send that person a copy of my diploma, you can send him or her a copy of yours. 

Time to put up or shut up, Snookums.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> 
> Anyone who reads your posts knows how little you know.
> 
> 
> And certainly not nearly as much as I do.
> 
> 
> Time for you to slither away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what... Let's find a neutral third party who will keep confidentiality.
> 
> I'll send that person a copy of my diploma, you can send him or her a copy of yours.
> 
> Time to put up or shut up, Snookums.
Click to expand...




Not your diploma, you dunce....it's what every reader can see.

You are wrong in every post.

You know nothing.

Less than nothing.

I'm happy to allow readers to decide who knows more history......


How's that, dope?????


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Not your diploma, you dunce....it's what every reader can see.
> 
> You are wrong in every post.
> 
> You know nothing.
> 
> Less than nothing.
> 
> I'm happy to allow readers to decide who knows more history......
> 
> 
> How's that, dope?????



Wow, that you can get more dopes to agree with  your crazy because you post a picture with a lot of cleavage?   

Sorry, challenge stands.... Let's compare actual credentials. 

University of Illinois, Class of 1985, Degree in History.  

What do you have?


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not your diploma, you dunce....it's what every reader can see.
> 
> You are wrong in every post.
> 
> You know nothing.
> 
> Less than nothing.
> 
> I'm happy to allow readers to decide who knows more history......
> 
> 
> How's that, dope?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that you can get more dopes to agree with  your crazy because you post a picture with a lot of cleavage?
> 
> Sorry, challenge stands.... Let's compare actual credentials.
> 
> University of Illinois, Class of 1985, Degree in History.
> 
> What do you have?
Click to expand...




Simple enough to prove what lying low-life you are.....AND that you know it.

You wrote:


"Chamberlain was completely in the right at Munich. "



I demanded you to put it in your sig line.

But you didn't.


Even you know what a moron you are.


*IF* you even went to college......you certainly didn't learn anything.



Do it now: in your permanent sig line.....put your Dinaro where you put your dinner, dunce.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Simple enough to prove what lying low-life you are.....AND that you know it.
> 
> You wrote:
> 
> "Chamberlain was completely in the right at Munich. "
> 
> I demanded you to put it in your sig line.
> 
> But you didn't.
> 
> Even you know what a moron you are.
> 
> *IF* you even went to college......you certainly didn't learn anything.
> 
> Do it now: in your permanent sig line.....put your Dinaro where you put your dinner, dunce.



Actually, most colleges teach that Chamberlain wanted Hitler to take Czechoslovakia because they wanted him to be a check on Stalin. 

They don't go with the cartoonish 'Chamberlain was a weak guy who appeased Hitler" trope. 

If you were ever exposed to any real higher education, you'd know this. 

Real history is more complicated.  Real history involves real people making complex decisions... 

So what university did you attend?


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple enough to prove what lying low-life you are.....AND that you know it.
> 
> You wrote:
> 
> "Chamberlain was completely in the right at Munich. "
> 
> I demanded you to put it in your sig line.
> 
> But you didn't.
> 
> Even you know what a moron you are.
> 
> *IF* you even went to college......you certainly didn't learn anything.
> 
> Do it now: in your permanent sig line.....put your Dinaro where you put your dinner, dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, most colleges teach that Chamberlain wanted Hitler to take Czechoslovakia because they wanted him to be a check on Stalin.
> 
> They don't go with the cartoonish 'Chamberlain was a weak guy who appeased Hitler" trope.
> 
> If you were ever exposed to any real higher education, you'd know this.
> 
> Real history is more complicated.  Real history involves real people making complex decisions...
> 
> So what university did you attend?
Click to expand...




Simple enough to prove what lying low-life you are.....AND that you know it.

You wrote:


"Chamberlain was completely in the right at Munich. "



I demanded you to put it in your sig line.

But you didn't.


Even you know what a moron you are.


*IF* you even went to college......you certainly didn't learn anything.


Do it now: in your permanent sig line.....put your Dinaro where you put your dinner, dunce.




*Do it now.....and watch me rip you a new one!*


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> You wrote:
> 
> 
> "Chamberlain was completely in the right at Munich. "



Yup... you see, if your understanding of history evolved beyond...oh, High School, you'd be able to grapple with this concept.  

Clearly, it is much, much, much too complicated for you that you don't take your country into a war you can't win without popular support at home.  

But I'm sure you'll pop into some crazy website that will claim FDR was working for the KGB or something.  

Incidentally, I think my Sig Line works just fine...


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote:
> 
> 
> "Chamberlain was completely in the right at Munich. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup... you see, if your understanding of history evolved beyond...oh, High School, you'd be able to grapple with this concept.
> 
> Clearly, it is much, much, much too complicated for you that you don't take your country into a war you can't win without popular support at home.
> 
> But I'm sure you'll pop into some crazy website that will claim FDR was working for the KGB or something.
> 
> Incidentally, I think my Sig Line works just fine...
Click to expand...



I knew you didn't have the guts to put your own pronouncement in the line.

Now everyone knows.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> I knew you didn't have the guts to put your own pronouncement in the line.
> 
> Now everyone knows.



No point in it, I discussed the subject many times... it's you idiots who go with High School History... 

Next, you'll be telling me how George Washington chopped down a Cherry Tree.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you didn't have the guts to put your own pronouncement in the line.
> 
> Now everyone knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No point in it, I discussed the subject many times... it's you idiots who go with High School History...
> 
> Next, you'll be telling me how George Washington chopped down a Cherry Tree.
Click to expand...



Everyone who reads posts knows you no zero history.

So do you: that's why you won't put you're ignorant statement about FDR and Munich in your sig line.




Just wander off.

You can return when I post about history.....you'll learn so very much.


----------



## Likkmee

PoliticalChic said:


> China's a big country...doesn't it have oil elsewhere???


Lots of it. In Venezuela ( hint hint)


----------



## PoliticalChic

Likkmee said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> China's a big country...doesn't it have oil elsewhere???
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of it. In Venezuela ( hint hint)
Click to expand...



Please correct your post.....I never said that.

That is someone else's statement.


----------



## Likkmee

Please correct your post.....I never said that.

That is someone else's statement.[/QUOTE]
OK. Clarify yourself when you post too.
I'm sorry it appeared Da Chick made the statement since it was at the top of her post with no quotes


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Everyone who reads posts knows you no zero history.
> 
> So do you: that's why you won't put you're ignorant statement about FDR and Munich in your sig line.



FDR, the greatest president in our history?  

Point was, Chamberlain was right to avoid an unwinnable war over a country that was indefensible.  

If the people of the country weren't particularly keen on dying for it, why should the British be? 



PoliticalChic said:


> Just wander off.
> 
> You can return when I post about history.....you'll learn so very much.



Actually, the only thing I learn from you is how perilous your mental health is.... You seriously have issues...


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who reads posts knows you no zero history.
> 
> So do you: that's why you won't put you're ignorant statement about FDR and Munich in your sig line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR, the greatest president in our history?
> 
> Point was, Chamberlain was right to avoid an unwinnable war over a country that was indefensible.
> 
> If the people of the country weren't particularly keen on dying for it, why should the British be?
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wander off.
> 
> You can return when I post about history.....you'll learn so very much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the only thing I learn from you is how perilous your mental health is.... You seriously have issues...
Click to expand...




Everything I've said about your lack of knowledge is summed up in your own quote:

"Chamberlain was right to avoid an unwinnable war over a country that was indefensible...."


So....you've decided you must be addressed with Sieg Heil?


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Everything I've said about your lack of knowledge is summed up in your own quote:
> 
> "Chamberlain was right to avoid an unwinnable war over a country that was indefensible...."
> 
> 
> So....you've decided you must be addressed with Sieg Heil?



Um, no, I've decided that we should look at history objectively, which is something you can't do. 

Half the people of Czechoslovakia- The Germans, the Hungarians the Slovaks- wanted out of the arrangement.  in fact, the minute communism fell, the country fell apart because it was an artificial construct.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I've said about your lack of knowledge is summed up in your own quote:
> 
> "Chamberlain was right to avoid an unwinnable war over a country that was indefensible...."
> 
> 
> So....you've decided you must be addressed with Sieg Heil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, I've decided that we should look at history objectively, which is something you can't do.
> 
> Half the people of Czechoslovakia- The Germans, the Hungarians the Slovaks- wanted out of the arrangement.  in fact, the minute communism fell, the country fell apart because it was an artificial construct.
Click to expand...




Based on your lack of understanding of history, you must feel that allowing Iran to have nuclear weapons is just peachy keen.

I'll put that view with "Chamberlain was right" and "FDR was the greatest president."



Have you ever read a book?


Ever?


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Based on your lack of understanding of history, you must feel that allowing Iran to have nuclear weapons is just peachy keen.



We had a perfectly good treaty to keep Iran from getting nukes. Trump tore it up. 

But let's look at that issue.  The only country to ever use nukes on civilian targets?  The good old USA.  Against a country that was already defeated and looking to negotiate a surrender.   We're really dictate who can and cannot have nukes? 

Iran has never invaded a neighbor in the modern era. They are being militarily threatened by the US and Israel, but they've agreed not to make nukes.  And we tore up the treaty that Iran and five other nations entered in good faith. 



PoliticalChic said:


> I'll put that view with "Chamberlain was right" and "FDR was the greatest president."



Given your lack of critical thinking skills, I'm sure you have this childlike view of world affairs.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your lack of understanding of history, you must feel that allowing Iran to have nuclear weapons is just peachy keen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a perfectly good treaty to keep Iran from getting nukes. Trump tore it up.
> 
> But let's look at that issue.  The only country to ever use nukes on civilian targets?  The good old USA.  Against a country that was already defeated and looking to negotiate a surrender.   We're really dictate who can and cannot have nukes?
> 
> Iran has never invaded a neighbor in the modern era. They are being militarily threatened by the US and Israel, but they've agreed not to make nukes.  And we tore up the treaty that Iran and five other nations entered in good faith.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put that view with "Chamberlain was right" and "FDR was the greatest president."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given your lack of critical thinking skills, I'm sure you have this childlike view of world affairs.
> 
> View attachment 264226
Click to expand...



The Obama treaty was exactly the opposite, dunce.....it guaranteed nuclear weapons to Iran, and eschewed any inspections.


It becomes a roll of the dice to figure whether you are more a liar or more a fool.



Sooo.....Chamberlain was correct in rolling over for Hitler????


And FDR was  our greatest President?




Three strikes.....you know what that means.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> The Obama treaty was exactly the opposite, dunce.....it guaranteed nuclear weapons to Iran, and eschewed any inspections.



Okay, I'm sure that's what you hear on Hate Radio.   The reality- The Iranians have completely complied up to this point and even with Trump reneging on the treaty, they are still complying.  



PoliticalChic said:


> Sooo.....Chamberlain was correct in rolling over for Hitler????



Not taking his country into an unwinnable war for people who didn't really want to be "saved".... um, yeah.  Completely the correct call. 



PoliticalChic said:


> And FDR was our greatest President?



Saved us from Fascism AND resolved the Great Depression, in the process creating the American Middle Class and leaving us as the dominant world power for the next 50 years.... um, yeah, that's impressive. 



PoliticalChic said:


> Three strikes.....you know what that means.



That you are quite possibly retarded?  Yes. Yes, you are.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama treaty was exactly the opposite, dunce.....it guaranteed nuclear weapons to Iran, and eschewed any inspections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm sure that's what you hear on Hate Radio.   The reality- The Iranians have completely complied up to this point and even with Trump reneging on the treaty, they are still complying.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....Chamberlain was correct in rolling over for Hitler????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not taking his country into an unwinnable war for people who didn't really want to be "saved".... um, yeah.  Completely the correct call.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And FDR was our greatest President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saved us from Fascism AND resolved the Great Depression, in the process creating the American Middle Class and leaving us as the dominant world power for the next 50 years.... um, yeah, that's impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three strikes.....you know what that means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you are quite possibly retarded?  Yes. Yes, you are.
Click to expand...




Lie #1
 "The Iranians have completely complied up to this point and even with Trump reneging on the treaty, they are still complying. "

*"Iran Breaches the Nuclear Deal and UN Resolutions for Third Time"*
*Iran Breaches the Nuclear Deal and UN Resolutions for Third Time | HuffPost*



Lie #2
"Not taking his country into an unwinnable war for people who didn't really want to be "saved".... um, yeah.  Completely the correct call."

"Appeasement emboldened Hitler's Germany, essentially leading to WWII. As Hitler continued to invade territories and build a military capable of fighting a major war—despite the Treaty of Versailles—Britain and France allowed him to continue, hoping he would leave them alone if they left him alone. Of course, Hitler's aggression only increased with these freedoms, eventually becoming so bold as to take Poland, in effect starting WWII."
How did appeasement cause World War II? | eNotes


Lie #3
"FDR was our greatest President. Saved us from Fascism AND resolved the Great Depression, in the process creating the American Middle Class and leaving us as the dominant world power for the next 50 years.... um, yeah, that's impressive."

1. Roosevelt offered up the lives of everyone in Eastern Europe to his lord and master, Joseph 'Koba' Stalin


2. He made certain that Stalin's plans continued after his death: the creation of the United Nations


3. He extended the Depression by years.


4. He disposed of the Constitution


5. He imposed Mussolini's Fascist policies and called it 'the New Deal


6. He turned over command of our military actions in WWII to Stalin, and cost multiple thousands of US soldiers' deaths.


7. He made certain that communism survived the war, and thrived afterwards.


8. Without his efforts, there would be no Red China, no Korean War, and no Vietnamese War


*9. ...and he is the proximate explanation for the cultural Marxism prevalent in society today.*


10. He was a racist and a bigot how wanted only those ‘with the right sort of blood.’ Sounds like a Nazis, huh?


And, he inspired lying Leftists like you.





If only you had gone to college, or ever read a book, or tried to be honest.......imagine how differently you'd have turned out.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> "Appeasement emboldened Hitler's Germany, essentially leading to WWII. As Hitler continued to invade territories and build a military capable of fighting a major war—despite the Treaty of Versailles—Britain and France allowed him to continue, hoping he would leave them alone if they left him alone. Of course, Hitler's aggression only increased with these freedoms, eventually becoming so bold as to take Poland, in effect starting WWII."



Wow... that's adorable... you learned High School History with wide-eyed childlike wonder.  

The reality- the reason why the West enabled Hitler-  Because they were more terrified of Stalin.  He was going to take stuff from rich people.   We can't have that.  



PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Roosevelt offered up the lives of everyone in Eastern Europe to his lord and master, Joseph 'Koba' Stalin



Yawn... Eastern Europe was in with Hitler.  Romania, Slovakia, Bulgaria, Hungary- they were all member of the Axis.  

"Hey, Mr. and Mrs. America.  I know you already gave up 450,000 lives fighting the Axis.  Now we want you to go to war with the USSR, who we just spent the last four years telling you were the good guys....  to save these little countries that all threw in with Hitler and helped him round up the Jews." 

Yeah, that would work.  

Look, you are awfully keen to volunteer OTHER PEOPLE'S kids to die in wars.  

Me, I'm kind of practical.  If you are going to ask someone to make THAT sacrifice, which is what you are doing when you go to war, you'd better have a damned good reason.  

"Oh, noes, Stalin is replacing awful Fascist government in eastern Europe with slightly less awful communist ones." 



PoliticalChic said:


> 3. He extended the Depression by years.



Not really.  My parents grew up during the depression.  They realized that FDR's policies saved the country. (And my Dad was a Republican. Of course, that was before the religious crazies took over the GOP.)


----------



## JoeB131

Oh, your link was about missile tests, which weren't really covered in the agreement... but never mind. 

Do you have any evidence they are building nukes... that was the point.  I mean, the Zionists have been screaming "Iran is going to get a nuke any minute now!" since 1992.   27 years later, Iran still doesn't have a nuke.  

The US built the first nukes in less than four years... and no one had ever done it before.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Appeasement emboldened Hitler's Germany, essentially leading to WWII. As Hitler continued to invade territories and build a military capable of fighting a major war—despite the Treaty of Versailles—Britain and France allowed him to continue, hoping he would leave them alone if they left him alone. Of course, Hitler's aggression only increased with these freedoms, eventually becoming so bold as to take Poland, in effect starting WWII."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... that's adorable... you learned High School History with wide-eyed childlike wonder.
> 
> The reality- the reason why the West enabled Hitler-  Because they were more terrified of Stalin.  He was going to take stuff from rich people.   We can't have that.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Roosevelt offered up the lives of everyone in Eastern Europe to his lord and master, Joseph 'Koba' Stalin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn... Eastern Europe was in with Hitler.  Romania, Slovakia, Bulgaria, Hungary- they were all member of the Axis.
> 
> "Hey, Mr. and Mrs. America.  I know you already gave up 450,000 lives fighting the Axis.  Now we want you to go to war with the USSR, who we just spent the last four years telling you were the good guys....  to save these little countries that all threw in with Hitler and helped him round up the Jews."
> 
> Yeah, that would work.
> 
> Look, you are awfully keen to volunteer OTHER PEOPLE'S kids to die in wars.
> 
> Me, I'm kind of practical.  If you are going to ask someone to make THAT sacrifice, which is what you are doing when you go to war, you'd better have a damned good reason.
> 
> "Oh, noes, Stalin is replacing awful Fascist government in eastern Europe with slightly less awful communist ones."
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. He extended the Depression by years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  My parents grew up during the depression.  They realized that FDR's policies saved the country. (And my Dad was a Republican. Of course, that was before the religious crazies took over the GOP.)
Click to expand...





Time and again you prove exactly what I've said: you know less than nothing.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, your link was about missile tests, which weren't really covered in the agreement... but never mind.
> 
> Do you have any evidence they are building nukes... that was the point.  I mean, the Zionists have been screaming "Iran is going to get a nuke any minute now!" since 1992.   27 years later, Iran still doesn't have a nuke.
> 
> The US built the first nukes in less than four years... and no one had ever done it before.





There were no inspections in the Obama deal to guarantee nukes to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism.

So no one had any way to know what the Iranians were doing.

No one. That was the plan.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> There were no inspections in the Obama deal to guarantee nukes to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism.
> 
> So no one had any way to know what the Iranians were doing.
> 
> No one. That was the plan.



The worst sponsor of terror is Saudi Arabia.  

But never mind.  

So you really have no evidence that the Iranians are building nukes...  even after they've shut down their centrifuges and allowed inspections....  

Seems to me, having a treaty was better than not having one....  

Again, we are the only country to ever use nukes on people.   We kind of don't have the moral high ground here.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Time and again you prove exactly what I've said: you know less than nothing.



And where is your degree from?


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were no inspections in the Obama deal to guarantee nukes to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism.
> 
> So no one had any way to know what the Iranians were doing.
> 
> No one. That was the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst sponsor of terror is Saudi Arabia.
> 
> But never mind.
> 
> So you really have no evidence that the Iranians are building nukes...  even after they've shut down their centrifuges and allowed inspections....
> 
> Seems to me, having a treaty was better than not having one....
> 
> Again, we are the only country to ever use nukes on people.   We kind of don't have the moral high ground here.
Click to expand...




"So you really have no evidence that the Iranians are building nukes... even after they've shut down their centrifuges and allowed inspections.... "


OK....just one more time.


There never were any inspections.


They were never allowed per the 'treaty.'


You are simply a lying fool.....let's prove it together.



1. Anyone who maintains that Iran is living up to the agreement is a bald-faced liar!!!


No one knows, no one can tell…..because the deal prevents actual inspections.



2. "The deal's provisions for inspections of military facilities, or "undeclared sites," involve a complex process with plenty of opportunities for Iran to stall. Tehran can propose alternatives to on-site inspections, or reject the request, which would trigger* a 24-day process for the Joint Commission countries to override the rejection.*

That could drag on for months. And under ambiguities built into the deal, it's unclear whether Iran must allow IAEA inspectors into military sites, or whether the Iranians can take their own environmental samples and send them to the IAEA for testing, as was allowed under a 2015 side agreement that let Iran use its own experts to inspect the Parchin military site."
U.S. seeks to test Iran deal with more inspections



3. *Obama's Iran Nuclear Deal Allows the Regime to Develop a Weapon ...*
*"Krauthammer’s Take: Obama ‘Caved’ on Inspections, Now Iran Is Developing a Nuclear Weapon"
Read more at: **Krauthammer’s Take: Obama ‘Caved’ on Inspections, Now Iran Is Developing a Nuclear Weapon**



4. § The International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) was not allowed to inspect or monitor Iran's military sites where nuclear activities were most likely being carried out. Among the many concessions that the Obama administration gave the Iranian government, one was accepting the Iranian leaders' demand that these military sites would be out of the IAEA's reach.

§ Due to this surrender, various high-profile Iranian sites such as the Parchin military complex, located southeast of Tehran, were free to engage in nuclear activities without the risk of inspection.

§ Once the authoritarian, anti-Semitic and anti-American government of Iran possess a nuclear bomb, no amount of actions will be able reverse the catastrophe.

§ **Stop Iran From Going Nuclear**




5. In 2015, President Obama promised when he tried to sell the deal to a skeptical American public that the Iranians agreed to the "**most robust** and intrusive inspections and transparency regime, ever negotiated for any nuclear program in history," based on "unprecedented verification." Moreover, Obama adviser Ben Rhodes reassured the public repeatedly that the deal included "**anywhere, anytime**" inspections and 24-7 access to Iran's key nuclear facilities.

But in reality, the administration repeatedly lied to the American public by misrepresenting the deal and the nature of the inspections Iran agreed to. The robust inspections referred only to Iran's declared nuclear sites. Other sites that the IAEA has suspicions about, including all military sites and undeclared nuclear sites, fell under a separate cheating-friendly procedure. 

One of the most controversial issues in the 2015 negotiations was whether the U.N.'s IAEA would be able to visit military sites if they had questions about suspected nuclear activities or facilities within them. In the end, Iranian leader Ayatollah Khamenei on June 23, 2015 stated that granting access to Iran's military sites was a red line, and the U.S. and its partners gave in and agreed on language with Iran avoiding a direct mention of the military sites issue.

Instead, the deal stated that in order to allay IAEA concerns, Iran would give access within a 24-day time frame, after the IAEA made a request to visit a suspected site. Furthermore, the deal stated that if Iran refused the access, the Islamist state and the IAEA would have additional 14 days to resolve the agreement among themselves. If they failed to agree, a joint commission comprising the six member-nations who are parties to the agreement would consider the matter for an additional week. 

In conclusion, according to the agreement, Iran can continue its uranium enrichment program and continue developing its weapon program at its many military sites, and every time the IAEA suspects anything, the Iranians can have 24 days at a minimum and 45 days maximum to delay the access, sanitize the sites, or transfer the unauthorized nuclear work to another unauthorized military site.*
*https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/obama_and_irans_nuclear_lies.html#ixzz5nH0Ua9im** 




Bet you feel pretty stooooooopid right now, huh?*


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Bet you feel pretty stooooooopid right now, huh?



Nope... I realize this sort of thing for what it is. 

The same idiots like Charlie Strangelove Krauthammer who told us that Iraq War was a dandy idea trying to do another one in Iran.  

Most of the provisions you are getting hysterical about... name me one country that wouldn't insist on security like that at their sensitive facilities? 

Iran hasn't broken the agreement, we have.  

The Zionists have been screaming that the Iranians are going to make a nuke and get us all since 1992.  

It does not take 27 years to make a nuke if you are really trying to make a nuke.


----------



## Crixus

PoliticalChic said:


> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??




Good read. Very interesting. Also know that one of the fly’s buzzing around your head is a JoseB sock so it’s been in at least 6 world wars and has won the COH 8 times in every one. The other fly is Jose himself and he was Tom Clancy’s ghost writer so watch your self.


The South China Sea is slowly but surely becoming an extremely relevant place. It’s an interesting thought what a big ass war there would turn the region into when all the dust settles.


----------



## Flash

If they really believe that fossil fuel generated CO2 produces climate change instead of these stupid environmental wacko Moon Bats bitching about Trump backing out of the Paris Accord they should be pissed a China for building so many coal fired power plants.

Of course it is easier for the idiots to bitch about Trump than it is to accept the real facts, isn't it?

Of course they are always confused like that, aren't they?


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you feel pretty stooooooopid right now, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... I realize this sort of thing for what it is.
> 
> The same idiots like Charlie Strangelove Krauthammer who told us that Iraq War was a dandy idea trying to do another one in Iran.
> 
> Most of the provisions you are getting hysterical about... name me one country that wouldn't insist on security like that at their sensitive facilities?
> 
> Iran hasn't broken the agreement, we have.
> 
> The Zionists have been screaming that the Iranians are going to make a nuke and get us all since 1992.
> 
> It does not take 27 years to make a nuke if you are really trying to make a nuke.
Click to expand...




Rubbing your ugly face in your ignorance has become a cottage industry,....but let's do it again anyway.

I told you there were no inspections.....

Being an absolute ignoramus, you wrote

"Iran hasn't broken the agreement, we have. "




Now, this:


*"Secret Iranian Nuclear Weapons Facility Still Up and Running*

Iran never ended critical nuclear weapons work at a controversial underground military bunker that remains operational to this day and able to "enrich uranium to weapons grade" levels. That is according to a new watchdog report that has reignited calls for the Trump administration to close loopholes that have permitted the Islamic Republic to continue its most contested nuclear research."
Secret Iranian Nuclear Weapons Facility Still Up and Running



So, once again we prove that I am never wrong.


----------



## anynameyouwish

PoliticalChic said:


> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??




If there is a world war III my guess is that you will be on the side of the russians.


----------



## PoliticalChic

anynameyouwish said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an old saying: "War is God's way of teaching Americans geography."
> Ambrose Bierce
> 
> And today's geography lesson will introduce *the ineluctable lead-up to  WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as blood keeps the human organism alive, *oil is the life's-blood of an industrial nation..*..imagine how absurd it would be for the leader of an modern nation to suggest...'Well, seeing as how much trouble and strife oil causes....our nation is going on a ten-year plan to wean ourselves off oil and all the other petroleum products.'
> (Did somebody say 'Obama'??)
> 
> 
> *Contrary to the fables spread by Liberals....there are no alternatives to petroleum.*
> 
> 
> Here....the facts about* oil, China, and the future.....WWIII.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "For China the problem was particularly acute: by the turn of the century, after years of an average growth of 7 percent in demand, it was* faciang a shortfall in oil *of 3,500,000 tons a year and this had to be met by imports. Its efforts to find oil in home waters had been to little avail: the East China Sea produced some modest gas finds but no oil to speak of.
> 
> The best find was a huge gas reservoir off the south coast of the Hainan Island at the northern end of the South China Sea, and an 800 km. sub-marine pipeline had been constructed to pipe 2,900,000 cubic meters of gas a day to fire a power station in Hong Kong."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " State media says China has found more than 100 billion cubic meters of natural gas in *the politically volatile South China Sea.*
> The natural gas was discovered at the Lingshui 17-2 gas field, 150 kilometers south of southern Hainan island. "
> China says natural gas found off Hainan s shores - The Standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "Onshore, the application of new drilling techniques succeeded in extracting more oil from the Daqing field in the north-east, China's most productive- indeed the north-eastern oilfields accounted for 70 % of onshore production."
> From the novel "Dragon Strike," by Hawksley
> 
> 
> a. " Annual crude oil output at Daqing Oil Field, *China's largest oil field, will fall *to 30 million tons by 2010, a steep drop of 18.4 million tons from last year's level, Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.
> 
> Daqing's crude *output will shrink by 7 percent yearly* in the following seven years. Its crude output is expected to drop to 20 million tons by 2020, said Gai Ruyin, mayor of Daqing City in Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The report also said* there is only 500 million tons of recoverable oil reserve left in the country's largest oil field,..."  *
> China s Daqing Oil Field Passes Peak
> 
> 
> 
> What to do....what to do...??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a world war III my guess is that you will be on the side of the russians.
Click to expand...




Rule #2 on display.


*Rule #2*
To know what the Left is *guilty* of, just watch what they blame the other side of doing.


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you feel pretty stooooooopid right now, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... I realize this sort of thing for what it is.
> 
> The same idiots like Charlie Strangelove Krauthammer who told us that Iraq War was a dandy idea trying to do another one in Iran.
> 
> Most of the provisions you are getting hysterical about... name me one country that wouldn't insist on security like that at their sensitive facilities?
> 
> Iran hasn't broken the agreement, we have.
> 
> The Zionists have been screaming that the Iranians are going to make a nuke and get us all since 1992.
> 
> It does not take 27 years to make a nuke if you are really trying to make a nuke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubbing your ugly face in your ignorance has become a cottage industry,....but let's do it again anyway.
> 
> I told you there were no inspections.....
> 
> Being an absolute ignoramus, you wrote
> 
> "Iran hasn't broken the agreement, we have. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, this:
> 
> 
> *"Secret Iranian Nuclear Weapons Facility Still Up and Running*
> 
> Iran never ended critical nuclear weapons work at a controversial underground military bunker that remains operational to this day and able to "enrich uranium to weapons grade" levels. That is according to a new watchdog report that has reignited calls for the Trump administration to close loopholes that have permitted the Islamic Republic to continue its most contested nuclear research."
> Secret Iranian Nuclear Weapons Facility Still Up and Running
> 
> 
> 
> So, once again we prove that I am never wrong.
Click to expand...


our Joe-----is kinda trying to be a doppelganger for his version and
impression of an acid head,  "hare Krishna"  saffron robe clad airport
bum.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Rubbing your ugly face in your ignorance has become a cottage industry,....but let's do it again anyway.
> 
> I told you there were no inspections.....
> 
> Being an absolute ignoramus, you wrote



Blah, blah, blah....  There were inspections, Iran was kept below treaty limits, but now - no treaty- no limits.  

Heck, the one way Iran can keep from being invaded is to build nukes.   



irosie91 said:


> our Joe-----is kinda trying to be a doppelganger for his version and
> impression of an acid head, "hare Krishna" saffron robe clad airport
> bum.



Our Rosie, still willing to send other people's kids off to die for the Zionists....


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rubbing your ugly face in your ignorance has become a cottage industry,....but let's do it again anyway.
> 
> I told you there were no inspections.....
> 
> Being an absolute ignoramus, you wrote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah....  There were inspections, Iran was kept below treaty limits, but now - no treaty- no limits.
> 
> Heck, the one way Iran can keep from being invaded is to build nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> our Joe-----is kinda trying to be a doppelganger for his version and
> impression of an acid head, "hare Krishna" saffron robe clad airport
> bum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our Rosie, still willing to send other people's kids off to die for the Zionists....
Click to expand...




You can't stop lying, can you.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> You can't stop lying, can you.



Having different Opinions than the Mail Order Bride From Hell is not lying. 

The point is, seven nations agreed to the treaty, and six of them were happy with it.  Then Trump obeyed his Zionists masters and broke it...  

And it's beyond stupid, because now the Mullah's are even MORE motivated to complete a bomb.  Meanwhile, if our economic pressure causes a coup, it's not going to be a coup of people who love America.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Navy Destroyer Tests China’s Claim to Disputed S. China Sea Islands*
*Warship passage near Paracels latest freedom of navigation operation*

A Navy destroyer sailed close to disputed South China Sea islands in a direct challenge to Chinese maritime claims over the strategic waterway.

U.S. and allied warships and aircraft have stepped up naval and air patrols to challenge China's claims to control about 90 percent of the South China Sea. The USS _Wayne E. Meyer_, a guided-missile destroyer, conducted a freedom of navigation operation in the South China Sea on Friday.

"This freedom of navigation operation (FONOP) upheld the rights, freedoms, and lawful uses of the sea," Cmdr. Reann Mommsen, a spokeswoman for the Pacific Fleet, said in a statement.

"The South China Sea plays an important role in security considerations across East Asia because Northeast Asia relies heavily on the flow of oil and commerce through South China Sea shipping lanes, including more than 80 percent of the crude oil to Japan, South Korea, and Taiwan," the report said.

"The United States demonstrated that innocent passage may not be subject to such restrictions."
Navy Destroyer Tests China's Claim to Disputed S. China Sea Islands


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Navy Destroyer Tests China’s Claim to Disputed S. China Sea Islands*
> *Warship passage near Paracels latest freedom of navigation operation*
> 
> A Navy destroyer sailed close to disputed South China Sea islands in a direct challenge to Chinese maritime claims over the strategic waterway.



Why is any of this our problem again?  

South Korea and Japan are rich enough to field their own navies, if this passage is so important to them.


----------



## PoliticalChic

The ant-American Muslim President did his worst for this country:

"Under Obama, American security was damaged by ignoring and ten covering up China's massive theft of American technology. Abroad, inaction by Obama facilitated the Chinese domination over the strategic South China Sea. After claiming 3,200 acres of new islands, China deployed advanced anti-ship and anti-aircraft missiles on the island in what the CIA described as China's Crimea, a stealth take-over similar to the Russian annexation of Ukraine's peninsula in 2014."
*Bill Gertz, “Deceiving the Sky: Inside Communist China's Drive for Global Supremacy,” p. 6*


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> The ant-American Muslim President did his worst for this country:
> 
> "Under Obama, American security was damaged by ignoring and ten covering up China's massive theft of American technology. Abroad, inaction by Obama facilitated the Chinese domination over the strategic South China Sea. After claiming 3,200 acres of new islands, China deployed advanced anti-ship and anti-aircraft missiles on the island in what the CIA described as China's Crimea, a stealth take-over similar to the Russian annexation of Ukraine's peninsula in 2014."



A bunch of crappy islands no one lived on.. 

Why is this our problem again?  

So Russia interferring in our election, no big deal to the Trump cult, but man, China takes some crappy little islands that no one was living on, and this is a big deal.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JoeB131 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ant-American Muslim President did his worst for this country:
> 
> "Under Obama, American security was damaged by ignoring and ten covering up China's massive theft of American technology. Abroad, inaction by Obama facilitated the Chinese domination over the strategic South China Sea. After claiming 3,200 acres of new islands, China deployed advanced anti-ship and anti-aircraft missiles on the island in what the CIA described as China's Crimea, a stealth take-over similar to the Russian annexation of Ukraine's peninsula in 2014."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of crappy islands no one lived on..
> 
> Why is this our problem again?
> 
> So Russia interferring in our election, no big deal to the Trump cult, but man, China takes some crappy little islands that no one was living on, and this is a big deal.
Click to expand...




In your on-going effort to retain your reputation as a fool.....you have succeeded.


----------



## Ringtone

Anyone who thinks that China is not champing at the bit to seize control of the energy deposits in the south China Sea, presently estimated to be no less than 190 trillion cubic feet of natural gas and 11 billion barrels of oil, is kidding themselves. 

Vanishing Borders in the South China Sea 

The South China Sea is fabled for its hidden energy reserves and China wants to block outsiders like the US from finding them


But, right now, the biggest threat to the security and prosperity of the United States is the socialist Democratic Party.

Letter: Democratic Party is Marxist and Socialist

Communist Party, USA praises Democrats’ policy shifts ahead of centennial celebration

Democrats Allow Communists to Infiltrate Their Party Across the Nation - AMAC - The Association of Mature American Citizens

The banner of the Democratic Party:


----------



## xyz

Ringtone said:


> Anyone who thinks that China is not champing at the bit to seize control of the energy deposits in the south China Sea, presently estimated to be no less than 190 trillion cubic feet of natural gas and 11 billion barrels of oil, is kidding themselves.
> 
> Vanishing Borders in the South China Sea
> 
> The South China Sea is fabled for its hidden energy reserves and China wants to block outsiders like the US from finding them
> 
> 
> But, right now, the biggest threat to the security and prosperity of the United States is the socialist Democratic Party.
> 
> Letter: Democratic Party is Marxist and Socialist
> 
> Communist Party, USA praises Democrats’ policy shifts ahead of centennial celebration
> 
> Democrats Allow Communists to Infiltrate Their Party Across the Nation - AMAC - The Association of Mature American Citizens
> 
> The banner of the Democratic Party:


Now prove the Chinese Communists believe in democracy. Remember 1989 and now Hong Kong?


----------



## Ringtone

xyz said:


> Ringtone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks that China is not champing at the bit to seize control of the energy deposits in the south China Sea, presently estimated to be no less than 190 trillion cubic feet of natural gas and 11 billion barrels of oil, is kidding themselves.
> 
> Vanishing Borders in the South China Sea
> 
> The South China Sea is fabled for its hidden energy reserves and China wants to block outsiders like the US from finding them
> 
> 
> But, right now, the biggest threat to the security and prosperity of the United States is the socialist Democratic Party.
> 
> Letter: Democratic Party is Marxist and Socialist
> 
> Communist Party, USA praises Democrats’ policy shifts ahead of centennial celebration
> 
> Democrats Allow Communists to Infiltrate Their Party Across the Nation - AMAC - The Association of Mature American Citizens
> 
> The banner of the Democratic Party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now prove the Chinese Communists believe in democracy. Remember 1989 and now Hong Kong?
Click to expand...


Sorry, but I don't follow you.


----------



## xyz

Ringtone said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringtone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks that China is not champing at the bit to seize control of the energy deposits in the south China Sea, presently estimated to be no less than 190 trillion cubic feet of natural gas and 11 billion barrels of oil, is kidding themselves.
> 
> Vanishing Borders in the South China Sea
> 
> The South China Sea is fabled for its hidden energy reserves and China wants to block outsiders like the US from finding them
> 
> 
> But, right now, the biggest threat to the security and prosperity of the United States is the socialist Democratic Party.
> 
> Letter: Democratic Party is Marxist and Socialist
> 
> Communist Party, USA praises Democrats’ policy shifts ahead of centennial celebration
> 
> Democrats Allow Communists to Infiltrate Their Party Across the Nation - AMAC - The Association of Mature American Citizens
> 
> The banner of the Democratic Party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now prove the Chinese Communists believe in democracy. Remember 1989 and now Hong Kong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I don't follow you.
Click to expand...

Sorry you lack that capability.


----------



## Ringtone

xyz said:


> Ringtone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringtone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks that China is not champing at the bit to seize control of the energy deposits in the south China Sea, presently estimated to be no less than 190 trillion cubic feet of natural gas and 11 billion barrels of oil, is kidding themselves.
> 
> Vanishing Borders in the South China Sea
> 
> The South China Sea is fabled for its hidden energy reserves and China wants to block outsiders like the US from finding them
> 
> 
> But, right now, the biggest threat to the security and prosperity of the United States is the socialist Democratic Party.
> 
> Letter: Democratic Party is Marxist and Socialist
> 
> Communist Party, USA praises Democrats’ policy shifts ahead of centennial celebration
> 
> Democrats Allow Communists to Infiltrate Their Party Across the Nation - AMAC - The Association of Mature American Citizens
> 
> The banner of the Democratic Party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now prove the Chinese Communists believe in democracy. Remember 1989 and now Hong Kong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I don't follow you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you lack that capability.
Click to expand...



The only way your post makes any sense is that you're a Democrat insinuating that the Democratic Party does care about freedom.  But I don't know you from Adam.  Looking up your posts in order to determine your politics and, thus, what your cryptic post is supposed to mean for sure. . . .  The world doesn't revolve around you, slow slope.   Put your big pants on and stop being coy, or slink off.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Finally, Some Good News: Navy’s Stealth Destroyer Almost Ready for Combat*




Amid the turmoil of the China-caused pandemic, good news is hard to find. As such, it's important to highlight and celebrate the positive stories that nourish the American soul. Luckily, our armed forces have supplied a few. For example…

The USS _Zumwalt_, the Navy's first stealth destroyer, will soon complete the installation of its combat system and be ready for active duty, according to _Defense News_.

Originally commissioned in 2016, the _Zumwalt_ has been described as "the largest and most technologically advanced surface combatant in the world," featuring "the latest war fighting technology and weaponry available." Its imminent entry into the U.S. fleet is great news for fans of American military supremacy and bad news for the enemies of freedom."








						Finally, Some Good News: Navy's Stealth Destroyer Almost Ready for Combat - Washington Free Beacon
					

Originally commissioned in 2016, the Zumwalt has been described as "the largest and most technologically advanced surface combatant in the world," featuring "the latest war fighting technology and weaponry available." Its imminent entry into the U.S. fleet is great news for fans of American...




					freebeacon.com


----------



## PoliticalChic

"China apparently plans to deploy air, sea, and ground forces in an amphibious assault exercise on the Pratas Islands, an island chain also claimed by Taiwan. 






In recent weeks, Chinese expansionist plans can also be seen elsewhere. Taiwan, apparently in an effort to head-off a future threatening naval exercise scheduled by China for this August, alerted the U.S. Pacific Fleet of China's planned exercise. China evidently plans to deploy air, sea, and ground forces in an amphibious assault exercise on the Pratas Islands, an island chain also claimed by Taiwan. China in recent weeks flew an early-warning aircraft over several other disputed islands in the South China Sea while continuing to introduce new weapons systems -- such as the deployment of an AEW&C (airborne early warning and control) system and its Y-8 anti-submarine aircraft on Yongshu Reef -- on islands in the South China Sea where ownership still remains in dispute. "








						China, under the Veil of Virus, the Schoolyard Bully. Will the US Please Stop It?
					

Beijing's hostility is likely a message to New Delhi that China will aggressively target any attempt by an increasingly pro-Western India to establish a military alliance with the U.S and its allies and obstruct China's far-reaching claims of sovereignty




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## rightwinger

China realizes Trump is no threat to them. 
We need a strong Democratic Leader like Biden or Biden to keep them in line.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PoliticalChic said:


> "China apparently plans to deploy air, sea, and ground forces in an amphibious assault exercise on the Pratas Islands, an island chain also claimed by Taiwan.
> 
> 
> View attachment 348260
> 
> In recent weeks, Chinese expansionist plans can also be seen elsewhere. Taiwan, apparently in an effort to head-off a future threatening naval exercise scheduled by China for this August, alerted the U.S. Pacific Fleet of China's planned exercise. China evidently plans to deploy air, sea, and ground forces in an amphibious assault exercise on the Pratas Islands, an island chain also claimed by Taiwan. China in recent weeks flew an early-warning aircraft over several other disputed islands in the South China Sea while continuing to introduce new weapons systems -- such as the deployment of an AEW&C (airborne early warning and control) system and its Y-8 anti-submarine aircraft on Yongshu Reef -- on islands in the South China Sea where ownership still remains in dispute. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China, under the Veil of Virus, the Schoolyard Bully. Will the US Please Stop It?
> 
> 
> Beijing's hostility is likely a message to New Delhi that China will aggressively target any attempt by an increasingly pro-Western India to establish a military alliance with the U.S and its allies and obstruct China's far-reaching claims of sovereignty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gatestoneinstitute.org



Their economy is collapsing and the Chinese People are fucking sick of the ChiComs. War is a good diversion


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> China realizes Trump is no threat to them.
> We need a strong Democratic Leader like Biden or Biden to keep them in line.



That was the funniest thing I've read on here in ages!


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China realizes Trump is no threat to them.
> We need a strong Democratic Leader like Biden or Biden to keep them in line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the funniest thing I've read on here in ages!
Click to expand...


Everyone knows we need Democrats to fight and win wars....

Democrats like Wilson, FDR and Truman


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China realizes Trump is no threat to them.
> We need a strong Democratic Leader like Biden or Biden to keep them in line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the funniest thing I've read on here in ages!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone knows we need Democrats to fight and win wars....
> 
> Democrats like Wilson, FDR and Truman
Click to expand...


Does Biden realize that he was the VP that sat and said and did NOTHING while China militarized Spratly Islands, including destroying more coral reef than has been lost to Global warming?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> China realizes Trump is no threat to them.
> We need a strong Democratic Leader like Biden or Biden to keep them in line.




Search: Biden responds to China Militarizing Spratly Islands

About 6,380 results (0.45 seconds)

Xi denies China turning artificial islands into military bases

Xi OWNS Biden and the democrats


----------



## rightwinger

China fears a Biden Administration

With Trump, they know they have a weak leader, a pompous fool who talks the talk but has nothing behind it outside a mean tweet.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> China fears a Biden Administration
> 
> With Trump, they know they have a weak leader, a pompous fool who talks the talk but has nothing behind it outside a mean tweet.



Grand jury indicts Harvard prof for lying about China funding

The whole DNXi ChiCom House of Cards is about to come tumbling down


----------



## rightwinger

Prior to WWII, Republicans supported the Nazis. 

We needed a strong leader like FDR to build the Arsenal of Democracy and defeat the Japanese and Nazis


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China fears a Biden Administration
> 
> With Trump, they know they have a weak leader, a pompous fool who talks the talk but has nothing behind it outside a mean tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand jury indicts Harvard prof for lying about China funding
> 
> The whole DNXi ChiCom House of Cards is about to come tumbling down
Click to expand...



Certainly long overdue...

*"Flashback: [Democrat] Bill Clinton gave China missile technology*
As president, Bill Clinton essentially wiped out any strategic advantage the U.S. had by selling advanced U.S. missile technology to our enemy, the People’s Republic of China.

That “administration’s voluntary release of all the secrets of America’s nuclear tests, combined with the systematic theft of the secrets that were left as a result of its lax security controls, effectively wiped out America’s technological edge,” David Horowitz writes in the recently published, _The Black Book of the American Left Volume 7: The Left in Power: Clinton to Obama_.

.... helped a company called Loral Space get seats on official trade missions. He reportedly convinced the Clinton administration to overrule national security officials in order win approval for a Loral deal that gave Red China critical missile technology. Loral’s chief executive officer became the Democratic National Committee’s largest donor ...."








						Flashback: Bill Clinton gave China missile technology
					

With all this talk of Russians allegedly interfering in U.S. elections, it is worth recalling that it wasn’t too long ago that the previous Democrat in the White House betrayed America by working hand in hand with our Communist enemies…




					capitalresearch.org
				





Chinagate:
Attempts were made by *Communist China to funnel money to the Clinton campaign *and influence elections in 1996. Charlie Trie, one of Bills trusted DNC fundraisers, attempted to funnel this money. When faced with indictment he fled to China for refuge. Another *money funneler for the communists and Clinton campaign, Johnny Chung,* is now in jail. The *funds came from divisions of the Chinese army*, one of which had been caught only months earlier while attempting to smuggle AK-47's to LA street gangs. This is the government of RED CHINA - definitely a serious matter. If any scandals do catch up with him, which probably will happen, this is by far the worst. Amidst the sex scandals another DNC fundraiser scandal, Johnny Chung, openly admitted to knowingly taking funds from the Chinese government. Chung also testified that *the DNC knew the source of this money was communist China. They accepted it anyway. *The money is said to have been funneled through Chinese government official Liu Chao-ying then Chung and then to the DNC. Even more revealing was that Liu Chao-ying, daughter of Liu Hauqing (recent head of the Chinese military and top official of the Chinese communist party) and a *Peoples Liberation Army and Chinese space agency official, attended a DNC fundraiser.* Here she was photographed with Clinton. Chung also visited the White House over 45 times. Chung took several thousand dollars from commies and contributed them to a partisan candidate for President of the United States and leader of the free world. Chung was only a powerful campaign contributer/supporter with ties to the DNC and White House. Johnny Chung testified under oath to Congress on his admitted relations with the Chinese Commies and the ties to the President. Ironically Chung is one of a very small number of people who had greater White House access than Monica Lewinsky! Chung is said to have made over 50 visits compared to Monica's 39! Even better, only a week later Charlie Trie entered a guilty plea for his fundraising crimes and agreed to talk with investigators! Who next? Well it happened to be John Huang! *Huang, another Clinton cronie, pled guilty to funneling Chinese funds less *than a week after Trie! Well, at least we know the commies endorse Bill Clinton for president.
The Clintongate Administration



 1. Hughes Electronics and Loral Space & Communications Ltd. are both under investigation by the Justice Department and two Congressional committees for their role in transferring sensitive U.S. space technology to the Chinese after Hughes and Loral satellites were destroyed in two Chinese rocket explosions.
A House-Senate conference has agreed to transfer export licensing authority, reversing *a 1996 decision by President Clinton that came under fire this year amid allegations of unauthorized technology transfers to China and favoritism to a big campaign contributor.*
Washingtonpost.com: Key Stories on Chinese Missile Allegations


----------



## irosie91

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China realizes Trump is no threat to them.
> We need a strong Democratic Leader like Biden or Biden to keep them in line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the funniest thing I've read on here in ages!
Click to expand...


control yourself----he wasn't kidding----poor guy


----------



## rightwinger

Mighty Joe Biden will keep China in check


----------



## irosie91

PoliticalChic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China fears a Biden Administration
> 
> With Trump, they know they have a weak leader, a pompous fool who talks the talk but has nothing behind it outside a mean tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand jury indicts Harvard prof for lying about China funding
> 
> The whole DNXi ChiCom House of Cards is about to come tumbling down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly long overdue...
> 
> *"Flashback: [Democrat] Bill Clinton gave China missile technology*
> As president, Bill Clinton essentially wiped out any strategic advantage the U.S. had by selling advanced U.S. missile technology to our enemy, the People’s Republic of China.
> 
> That “administration’s voluntary release of all the secrets of America’s nuclear tests, combined with the systematic theft of the secrets that were left as a result of its lax security controls, effectively wiped out America’s technological edge,” David Horowitz writes in the recently published, _The Black Book of the American Left Volume 7: The Left in Power: Clinton to Obama_.
> 
> .... helped a company called Loral Space get seats on official trade missions. He reportedly convinced the Clinton administration to overrule national security officials in order win approval for a Loral deal that gave Red China critical missile technology. Loral’s chief executive officer became the Democratic National Committee’s largest donor ...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashback: Bill Clinton gave China missile technology
> 
> 
> With all this talk of Russians allegedly interfering in U.S. elections, it is worth recalling that it wasn’t too long ago that the previous Democrat in the White House betrayed America by working hand in hand with our Communist enemies…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capitalresearch.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinagate:
> Attempts were made by *Communist China to funnel money to the Clinton campaign *and influence elections in 1996. Charlie Trie, one of Bills trusted DNC fundraisers, attempted to funnel this money. When faced with indictment he fled to China for refuge. Another *money funneler for the communists and Clinton campaign, Johnny Chung,* is now in jail. The *funds came from divisions of the Chinese army*, one of which had been caught only months earlier while attempting to smuggle AK-47's to LA street gangs. This is the government of RED CHINA - definitely a serious matter. If any scandals do catch up with him, which probably will happen, this is by far the worst. Amidst the sex scandals another DNC fundraiser scandal, Johnny Chung, openly admitted to knowingly taking funds from the Chinese government. Chung also testified that *the DNC knew the source of this money was communist China. They accepted it anyway. *The money is said to have been funneled through Chinese government official Liu Chao-ying then Chung and then to the DNC. Even more revealing was that Liu Chao-ying, daughter of Liu Hauqing (recent head of the Chinese military and top official of the Chinese communist party) and a *Peoples Liberation Army and Chinese space agency official, attended a DNC fundraiser.* Here she was photographed with Clinton. Chung also visited the White House over 45 times. Chung took several thousand dollars from commies and contributed them to a partisan candidate for President of the United States and leader of the free world. Chung was only a powerful campaign contributer/supporter with ties to the DNC and White House. Johnny Chung testified under oath to Congress on his admitted relations with the Chinese Commies and the ties to the President. Ironically Chung is one of a very small number of people who had greater White House access than Monica Lewinsky! Chung is said to have made over 50 visits compared to Monica's 39! Even better, only a week later Charlie Trie entered a guilty plea for his fundraising crimes and agreed to talk with investigators! Who next? Well it happened to be John Huang! *Huang, another Clinton cronie, pled guilty to funneling Chinese funds less *than a week after Trie! Well, at least we know the commies endorse Bill Clinton for president.
> The Clintongate Administration
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Hughes Electronics and Loral Space & Communications Ltd. are both under investigation by the Justice Department and two Congressional committees for their role in transferring sensitive U.S. space technology to the Chinese after Hughes and Loral satellites were destroyed in two Chinese rocket explosions.
> A House-Senate conference has agreed to transfer export licensing authority, reversing *a 1996 decision by President Clinton that came under fire this year amid allegations of unauthorized technology transfers to China and favoritism to a big campaign contributor.*
> Washingtonpost.com: Key Stories on Chinese Missile Allegations
Click to expand...


bill just likes to make friends with rich people----I have known lots of bastards like that


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> Mighty Joe Biden will keep China in check



You mean that China will keep sending checks to the Bidens


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> Prior to WWII, Republicans supported the Nazis.
> 
> We needed a strong leader like FDR to build the Arsenal of Democracy and defeat the Japanese and Nazis



LOL!  

More people in the FDR and Truman Administrations reported directly to Stalin than to FDR


----------



## CrusaderFrank

How many wars is China trying to start at once?  India? Indonesia? Vietnam? USA?


----------



## PoliticalChic

CrusaderFrank said:


> How many wars is China trying to start at once?  India? Indonesia? Vietnam? USA?




It appears that they sense that their most powerful enemy has its proverbial 'hands full' currently.


----------



## Pilot1

Biden and the Clinton's are OWNED by the Chinese Communists.


----------



## xyz

rightwinger said:


> China realizes Trump is no threat to them.
> We need a strong Democratic Leader like Biden or Biden to keep them in line.


I think some Republicans could stop Chinese expansion, but not Trump.

He just wants China to do illegal stuff and help elect him.

He doesn't care about Tiananmen Square either. In fact, he wanted to bring tanks to DC on the very anniversary.


----------



## PoliticalChic

xyz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China realizes Trump is no threat to them.
> We need a strong Democratic Leader like Biden or Biden to keep them in line.
> 
> 
> 
> I think some Republicans could stop Chinese expansion, but not Trump.
> 
> He just wants China to do illegal stuff and help elect him.
> 
> He doesn't care about Tiananmen Square either. In fact, he wanted to bring tanks to DC on the very anniversary.
Click to expand...



*"The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China*
In 2013, then-Vice President Joe Biden and his son Hunter Biden flew aboard Air Force Two to China. Less than two weeks later, Hunter Biden’s firm inked a $1 billion private equity deal with a subsidiary of the Chinese government’s Bank of China. The deal was later expanded to $1.5 billion. In short, the Chinese government funded a business that it co-owned along with the son of a sitting vice president."
The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China


Sounds a lot like the $145 million Putin gave the Clintons.


----------



## xyz

PoliticalChic said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China realizes Trump is no threat to them.
> We need a strong Democratic Leader like Biden or Biden to keep them in line.
> 
> 
> 
> I think some Republicans could stop Chinese expansion, but not Trump.
> 
> He just wants China to do illegal stuff and help elect him.
> 
> He doesn't care about Tiananmen Square either. In fact, he wanted to bring tanks to DC on the very anniversary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China*
> In 2013, then-Vice President Joe Biden and his son Hunter Biden flew aboard Air Force Two to China. Less than two weeks later, Hunter Biden’s firm inked a $1 billion private equity deal with a subsidiary of the Chinese government’s Bank of China. The deal was later expanded to $1.5 billion. In short, the Chinese government funded a business that it co-owned along with the son of a sitting vice president."
> The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like the $145 million Putin gave the Clintons.
Click to expand...

No, it sounds like  disinformation from the Russian intelligence services.


----------



## PoliticalChic

xyz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China realizes Trump is no threat to them.
> We need a strong Democratic Leader like Biden or Biden to keep them in line.
> 
> 
> 
> I think some Republicans could stop Chinese expansion, but not Trump.
> 
> He just wants China to do illegal stuff and help elect him.
> 
> He doesn't care about Tiananmen Square either. In fact, he wanted to bring tanks to DC on the very anniversary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China*
> In 2013, then-Vice President Joe Biden and his son Hunter Biden flew aboard Air Force Two to China. Less than two weeks later, Hunter Biden’s firm inked a $1 billion private equity deal with a subsidiary of the Chinese government’s Bank of China. The deal was later expanded to $1.5 billion. In short, the Chinese government funded a business that it co-owned along with the son of a sitting vice president."
> The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like the $145 million Putin gave the Clintons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it sounds like  disinformation from the Russian intelligence services.
Click to expand...



Now….vat about moose and skwerril????


----------



## xyz

PoliticalChic said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China realizes Trump is no threat to them.
> We need a strong Democratic Leader like Biden or Biden to keep them in line.
> 
> 
> 
> I think some Republicans could stop Chinese expansion, but not Trump.
> 
> He just wants China to do illegal stuff and help elect him.
> 
> He doesn't care about Tiananmen Square either. In fact, he wanted to bring tanks to DC on the very anniversary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China*
> In 2013, then-Vice President Joe Biden and his son Hunter Biden flew aboard Air Force Two to China. Less than two weeks later, Hunter Biden’s firm inked a $1 billion private equity deal with a subsidiary of the Chinese government’s Bank of China. The deal was later expanded to $1.5 billion. In short, the Chinese government funded a business that it co-owned along with the son of a sitting vice president."
> The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like the $145 million Putin gave the Clintons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it sounds like  disinformation from the Russian intelligence services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now….vat about moose and skwerril????
Click to expand...

Possibly being an American does not exclude someone from actively working for Russian interests.


----------



## PoliticalChic

xyz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China realizes Trump is no threat to them.
> We need a strong Democratic Leader like Biden or Biden to keep them in line.
> 
> 
> 
> I think some Republicans could stop Chinese expansion, but not Trump.
> 
> He just wants China to do illegal stuff and help elect him.
> 
> He doesn't care about Tiananmen Square either. In fact, he wanted to bring tanks to DC on the very anniversary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China*
> In 2013, then-Vice President Joe Biden and his son Hunter Biden flew aboard Air Force Two to China. Less than two weeks later, Hunter Biden’s firm inked a $1 billion private equity deal with a subsidiary of the Chinese government’s Bank of China. The deal was later expanded to $1.5 billion. In short, the Chinese government funded a business that it co-owned along with the son of a sitting vice president."
> The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like the $145 million Putin gave the Clintons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it sounds like  disinformation from the Russian intelligence services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now….vat about moose and skwerril????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Possibly being an American does not exclude someone from actively working for Russian interests.
Click to expand...



Just to remind everyone what a moron you are, having just put your hoof in your own mouth.......the only folks we have actual proof.....PROOF....of having worked with the Kremlin are Democrats.


Does the word 'dossier' jog your memory?

How about this:

“The corrupt scheme is said to have been financed by the Russians through *bribes, kickbacks, extortion and money laundering. *The FBI and the Department of Justice reportedly had the evidence in their possession before the uranium sale, but kept the matter secret ...

..... the people who were in charge of the investigation and who knew of its explosive impact. Who are they?

....Robert Mueller was the FBI Director during the time of the Russian uranium probe, and so was his successor James Comey who took over in 2013 as the FBI was still developing the case. Rod Rosenstein, then-U.S. Attorney....”
*Holder, Mueller, Comey & Rosenstein"*




Now….*y’see why Putin wanted Clinton as President??? *She already had a record of taking *Kremlin cheeseburgers......er, bribes.*

Now y’see why Mueller, Comey, Rosenstein were on board with the Clintons???? Seems they like cheeseburgers, too.

Or rubles.


----------



## xyz

PoliticalChic said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China realizes Trump is no threat to them.
> We need a strong Democratic Leader like Biden or Biden to keep them in line.
> 
> 
> 
> I think some Republicans could stop Chinese expansion, but not Trump.
> 
> He just wants China to do illegal stuff and help elect him.
> 
> He doesn't care about Tiananmen Square either. In fact, he wanted to bring tanks to DC on the very anniversary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China*
> In 2013, then-Vice President Joe Biden and his son Hunter Biden flew aboard Air Force Two to China. Less than two weeks later, Hunter Biden’s firm inked a $1 billion private equity deal with a subsidiary of the Chinese government’s Bank of China. The deal was later expanded to $1.5 billion. In short, the Chinese government funded a business that it co-owned along with the son of a sitting vice president."
> The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like the $145 million Putin gave the Clintons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it sounds like  disinformation from the Russian intelligence services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now….vat about moose and skwerril????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Possibly being an American does not exclude someone from actively working for Russian interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just to remind everyone what a moron you are, having just put your hoof in your own mouth.......the only folks we have actual proof.....PROOF....of having worked with the Kremlin are Democrats.
> 
> 
> Does the word 'dossier' jog your memory?
> 
> How about this:
> 
> “The corrupt scheme is said to have been financed by the Russians through *bribes, kickbacks, extortion and money laundering. *The FBI and the Department of Justice reportedly had the evidence in their possession before the uranium sale, but kept the matter secret ...
> 
> ..... the people who were in charge of the investigation and who knew of its explosive impact. Who are they?
> 
> ....Robert Mueller was the FBI Director during the time of the Russian uranium probe, and so was his successor James Comey who took over in 2013 as the FBI was still developing the case. Rod Rosenstein, then-U.S. Attorney....”
> *Holder, Mueller, Comey & Rosenstein"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now….*y’see why Putin wanted Clinton as President??? *She already had a record of taking *Kremlin cheeseburgers......er, bribes.*
> 
> Now y’see why Mueller, Comey, Rosenstein were on board with the Clintons???? Seems they like cheeseburgers, too.
> 
> Or rubles.
Click to expand...

The more you post, the more you prove you are a Russian agent of influence.


----------



## PoliticalChic

xyz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China realizes Trump is no threat to them.
> We need a strong Democratic Leader like Biden or Biden to keep them in line.
> 
> 
> 
> I think some Republicans could stop Chinese expansion, but not Trump.
> 
> He just wants China to do illegal stuff and help elect him.
> 
> He doesn't care about Tiananmen Square either. In fact, he wanted to bring tanks to DC on the very anniversary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China*
> In 2013, then-Vice President Joe Biden and his son Hunter Biden flew aboard Air Force Two to China. Less than two weeks later, Hunter Biden’s firm inked a $1 billion private equity deal with a subsidiary of the Chinese government’s Bank of China. The deal was later expanded to $1.5 billion. In short, the Chinese government funded a business that it co-owned along with the son of a sitting vice president."
> The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like the $145 million Putin gave the Clintons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it sounds like  disinformation from the Russian intelligence services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now….vat about moose and skwerril????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Possibly being an American does not exclude someone from actively working for Russian interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just to remind everyone what a moron you are, having just put your hoof in your own mouth.......the only folks we have actual proof.....PROOF....of having worked with the Kremlin are Democrats.
> 
> 
> Does the word 'dossier' jog your memory?
> 
> How about this:
> 
> “The corrupt scheme is said to have been financed by the Russians through *bribes, kickbacks, extortion and money laundering. *The FBI and the Department of Justice reportedly had the evidence in their possession before the uranium sale, but kept the matter secret ...
> 
> ..... the people who were in charge of the investigation and who knew of its explosive impact. Who are they?
> 
> ....Robert Mueller was the FBI Director during the time of the Russian uranium probe, and so was his successor James Comey who took over in 2013 as the FBI was still developing the case. Rod Rosenstein, then-U.S. Attorney....”
> *Holder, Mueller, Comey & Rosenstein"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now….*y’see why Putin wanted Clinton as President??? *She already had a record of taking *Kremlin cheeseburgers......er, bribes.*
> 
> Now y’see why Mueller, Comey, Rosenstein were on board with the Clintons???? Seems they like cheeseburgers, too.
> 
> Or rubles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The more you post, the more you prove you are a Russian agent of influence.
Click to expand...


Why sugar-coat it: you’re not capable of an intelligent response. All of your posts reek of ignorance. How about you provide another one, just to prove it.


----------



## xyz

PoliticalChic said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China realizes Trump is no threat to them.
> We need a strong Democratic Leader like Biden or Biden to keep them in line.
> 
> 
> 
> I think some Republicans could stop Chinese expansion, but not Trump.
> 
> He just wants China to do illegal stuff and help elect him.
> 
> He doesn't care about Tiananmen Square either. In fact, he wanted to bring tanks to DC on the very anniversary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China*
> In 2013, then-Vice President Joe Biden and his son Hunter Biden flew aboard Air Force Two to China. Less than two weeks later, Hunter Biden’s firm inked a $1 billion private equity deal with a subsidiary of the Chinese government’s Bank of China. The deal was later expanded to $1.5 billion. In short, the Chinese government funded a business that it co-owned along with the son of a sitting vice president."
> The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like the $145 million Putin gave the Clintons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it sounds like  disinformation from the Russian intelligence services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now….vat about moose and skwerril????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Possibly being an American does not exclude someone from actively working for Russian interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just to remind everyone what a moron you are, having just put your hoof in your own mouth.......the only folks we have actual proof.....PROOF....of having worked with the Kremlin are Democrats.
> 
> 
> Does the word 'dossier' jog your memory?
> 
> How about this:
> 
> “The corrupt scheme is said to have been financed by the Russians through *bribes, kickbacks, extortion and money laundering. *The FBI and the Department of Justice reportedly had the evidence in their possession before the uranium sale, but kept the matter secret ...
> 
> ..... the people who were in charge of the investigation and who knew of its explosive impact. Who are they?
> 
> ....Robert Mueller was the FBI Director during the time of the Russian uranium probe, and so was his successor James Comey who took over in 2013 as the FBI was still developing the case. Rod Rosenstein, then-U.S. Attorney....”
> *Holder, Mueller, Comey & Rosenstein"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now….*y’see why Putin wanted Clinton as President??? *She already had a record of taking *Kremlin cheeseburgers......er, bribes.*
> 
> Now y’see why Mueller, Comey, Rosenstein were on board with the Clintons???? Seems they like cheeseburgers, too.
> 
> Or rubles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The more you post, the more you prove you are a Russian agent of influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why sugar-coat it: you’re not capable of an intelligent response. All of your posts reek of ignorance. How about you provide another one, just to prove it.
Click to expand...

You were doing a good job spreading Russian disinformation. Why did you stop?


----------



## PoliticalChic

xyz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China realizes Trump is no threat to them.
> We need a strong Democratic Leader like Biden or Biden to keep them in line.
> 
> 
> 
> I think some Republicans could stop Chinese expansion, but not Trump.
> 
> He just wants China to do illegal stuff and help elect him.
> 
> He doesn't care about Tiananmen Square either. In fact, he wanted to bring tanks to DC on the very anniversary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China*
> In 2013, then-Vice President Joe Biden and his son Hunter Biden flew aboard Air Force Two to China. Less than two weeks later, Hunter Biden’s firm inked a $1 billion private equity deal with a subsidiary of the Chinese government’s Bank of China. The deal was later expanded to $1.5 billion. In short, the Chinese government funded a business that it co-owned along with the son of a sitting vice president."
> The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like the $145 million Putin gave the Clintons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it sounds like  disinformation from the Russian intelligence services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now….vat about moose and skwerril????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Possibly being an American does not exclude someone from actively working for Russian interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just to remind everyone what a moron you are, having just put your hoof in your own mouth.......the only folks we have actual proof.....PROOF....of having worked with the Kremlin are Democrats.
> 
> 
> Does the word 'dossier' jog your memory?
> 
> How about this:
> 
> “The corrupt scheme is said to have been financed by the Russians through *bribes, kickbacks, extortion and money laundering. *The FBI and the Department of Justice reportedly had the evidence in their possession before the uranium sale, but kept the matter secret ...
> 
> ..... the people who were in charge of the investigation and who knew of its explosive impact. Who are they?
> 
> ....Robert Mueller was the FBI Director during the time of the Russian uranium probe, and so was his successor James Comey who took over in 2013 as the FBI was still developing the case. Rod Rosenstein, then-U.S. Attorney....”
> *Holder, Mueller, Comey & Rosenstein"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now….*y’see why Putin wanted Clinton as President??? *She already had a record of taking *Kremlin cheeseburgers......er, bribes.*
> 
> Now y’see why Mueller, Comey, Rosenstein were on board with the Clintons???? Seems they like cheeseburgers, too.
> 
> Or rubles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The more you post, the more you prove you are a Russian agent of influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why sugar-coat it: you’re not capable of an intelligent response. All of your posts reek of ignorance. How about you provide another one, just to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were doing a good job spreading Russian disinformation. Why did you stop?
Click to expand...




Is it true that when you were asked what your IQ is, you said "20-20"?


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Over the last decade, China has been waging an aggressive campaign to assert control over the South China Sea, spurning long-established international maritime law in the process. In 2016, an international arbitral tribunal declared Beijing's claim to the region as baseless, though at the time the U.S. did not officially weigh in on the controversy. Instead, the U.S. has made its stance clear by regularly sailing Navy patrols through the region's international waters, much to the annoyance of Beijing.

On Monday, that changed when the U.S. State Department issued a statement condemning China's attempt to take over the South China Sea and officially aligning the U.S. position with the 2016 arbitral tribunal. The statement pointedly notes, "Beijing's claims to offshore resources across most of the South China Sea are completely unlawful, as is its campaign of bullying to control them."

This is yet another classic instance of President Donald Trump's willingness to buck the establishment and stand up to bullies."








						Rebuking Beijing Over the South China Sea
					

State Dept. officially condemns the ChiComs' illegal attempts to expand control.



					patriotpost.us


----------



## PoliticalChic

"...in the last week the _Ronald Reagan_ Carrier Strike Group was deployed to the South China Sea?  Let’s examine this development and then tie it in to the growing Biden uber-scandal.   

Per USNI News, October 15, 2020:
The carrier strike group] is now operating in the South China Sea for the third time as part of its current underway period. Meanwhile, a destroyer made a transit of the Taiwan Strait on Wednesday.

USS _Ronald Reagan_ (CVN-76) and its strike group passed through the Strait of Malacca and entered the South China Sea on Monday, according to ship spotters. Accompanying the carrier was guided-missile cruiser USS _Antietam_ (CG-54) and destroyer USS _Halsey_ (DDG-97).
Why has the U.S. sent a strike group back for a third time recently?  More from the USNI News report:



> USS _Barry_ (DDG-52) passed through the strait on Wednesday, a first for a U.S. warship since Aug. 31. “The ship’s transit through the _Taiwan Strait_ demonstrates the U.S. commitment to a free and open Indo-Pacific,” read the statement. [italics added]


This brings us back to the Hunter Biden laptop and the forebodings among the emails contained therein.  If the emails are the revelations they appear, Joe Biden not only knew about Hunter Biden’s and his associates’ influence-peddling with Chinese oligarchs, but facilitated it, granting access to them with him and, likely, other Obama administration high officials.  Worse still, emails on the laptop implicate Joe Biden in substantial skims or cuts of “fees” paid to Hunter Biden. "








						Do the Chinese Own Joe Biden?
					

Americans will need to come to grips with a mounting, deadly serious crisis.  The Democrat nominee for the presidency appears saturated with corruption, and worse -- yes, there’s a worse here -- he’s compromised himself to foreign po...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Weatherman2020

PoliticalChic said:


> "...in the last week the _Ronald Reagan_ Carrier Strike Group was deployed to the South China Sea?  Let’s examine this development and then tie it in to the growing Biden uber-scandal.
> 
> Per USNI News, October 15, 2020:
> The carrier strike group] is now operating in the South China Sea for the third time as part of its current underway period. Meanwhile, a destroyer made a transit of the Taiwan Strait on Wednesday.
> 
> USS _Ronald Reagan_ (CVN-76) and its strike group passed through the Strait of Malacca and entered the South China Sea on Monday, according to ship spotters. Accompanying the carrier was guided-missile cruiser USS _Antietam_ (CG-54) and destroyer USS _Halsey_ (DDG-97).
> Why has the U.S. sent a strike group back for a third time recently?  More from the USNI News report:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USS _Barry_ (DDG-52) passed through the strait on Wednesday, a first for a U.S. warship since Aug. 31. “The ship’s transit through the _Taiwan Strait_ demonstrates the U.S. commitment to a free and open Indo-Pacific,” read the statement. [italics added]
> 
> 
> 
> This brings us back to the Hunter Biden laptop and the forebodings among the emails contained therein.  If the emails are the revelations they appear, Joe Biden not only knew about Hunter Biden’s and his associates’ influence-peddling with Chinese oligarchs, but facilitated it, granting access to them with him and, likely, other Obama administration high officials.  Worse still, emails on the laptop implicate Joe Biden in substantial skims or cuts of “fees” paid to Hunter Biden. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the Chinese Own Joe Biden?
> 
> 
> Americans will need to come to grips with a mounting, deadly serious crisis.  The Democrat nominee for the presidency appears saturated with corruption, and worse -- yes, there’s a worse here -- he’s compromised himself to foreign po...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
Click to expand...

If Biden wins the war is off, Biden will just hand the ChiComs the keys.


----------



## Natural Citizen

CrusaderFrank said:


> How many wars is China trying to start at once?  India? Indonesia? Vietnam? USA?



Relevant reading...

Australia to join U.S., India, Japan in 'Quad' naval war game, in signal to China


----------



## PoliticalChic

Natural Citizen said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many wars is China trying to start at once?  India? Indonesia? Vietnam? USA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relevant reading...
> 
> Australia to join U.S., India, Japan in 'Quad' naval war game, in signal to China
Click to expand...



Here’s why Joe Biden is the best politician money can buy…..for Red China: there are clues that the situation is reaching a critical point:

*“Supposedly Retired, F-117 Nighthawks Spotted In San Diego*

With souring relations between China and the US, along with the Pentagon flushed with cash, there could be an effort to return some of these stealth jets to active service to address an urgent gap in the Pentagon’s ability to strike targets in disputed airspace.

China’s deployment of hypersonic missiles across from Taiwan has left some to believe that war preparations are underway – maybe, just maybe, the US is doing the same, and could one day reactivate the F-117s."
https://nationandstate.com/2020/10/24/%E2%80%8B%E2%80%8B%E2%80%8B%E2%80%8B%E2%80%8B%E2%80%8B%E2%80%8Bsupposedly-retired-f-117-nighthawks https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtYgAuMmGSI&feature=emb_title-spotted-in-san-diego/





With Biden in the Oval Office, China doesn't have to worry about those Nighthawks.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Taiwan won't last 5 minutes in a Harris Presidency


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PoliticalChic said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many wars is China trying to start at once?  India? Indonesia? Vietnam? USA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relevant reading...
> 
> Australia to join U.S., India, Japan in 'Quad' naval war game, in signal to China
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s why Joe Biden is the best politician money can buy…..for Red China: there are clues that the situation is reaching a critical point:
> 
> *“Supposedly Retired, F-117 Nighthawks Spotted In San Diego*
> 
> With souring relations between China and the US, along with the Pentagon flushed with cash, there could be an effort to return some of these stealth jets to active service to address an urgent gap in the Pentagon’s ability to strike targets in disputed airspace.
> 
> China’s deployment of hypersonic missiles across from Taiwan has left some to believe that war preparations are underway – maybe, just maybe, the US is doing the same, and could one day reactivate the F-117s."
> https://nationandstate.com/2020/10/24/%E2%80%8B%E2%80%8B%E2%80%8B%E2%80%8B%E2%80%8B%E2%80%8B%E2%80%8Bsupposedly-retired-f-117-nighthawks https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtYgAuMmGSI&feature=emb_title-spotted-in-san-diego/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Biden in the Oval Office, China doesn't have to worry about those Nighthawks.
Click to expand...

Biden would give them to China outright


----------



## xyz

This thread is hilarious. Trump is a good Chinese patriot, he paid $188,561 in Chinese taxes while pursuing licensing deals.

Trump records shed new light on his Chinese business pursuits


----------



## PoliticalChic

xyz said:


> This thread is hilarious. Trump is a good Chinese patriot, he paid $188,561 in Chinese taxes while pursuing licensing deals.
> 
> Trump records shed new light on his Chinese business pursuits




Just when one imagines having seen the deepest level of stupidity, you come along.

Trump paid China????

Now....why would China pay Biden?

*"The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China*
In 2013, then-Vice President Joe Biden and his son Hunter Biden flew aboard Air Force Two to China. Less than two weeks later, Hunter Biden’s firm inked a $1 billion private equity deal with a subsidiary of the Chinese government’s Bank of China. The deal was later expanded to $1.5 billion. In short, the Chinese government funded a business that it co-owned along with the son of a sitting vice president."
The troubling reason why Biden is so soft on China










*So that I might address you in the appropriate manner, could you clarify for me, are you a lemming or a shill?*


----------



## xyz

Trump owed tens of millions to Bank of China: Report


----------



## PoliticalChic

xyz said:


> Trump owed tens of millions to Bank of China: Report




Trump is bribing China, you moron????


Now.....why is China bribing Biden?
Why is China giving Joe Biden 10% of the company they are setting up?
Why is China interested in owning Joe Biden.....and why is he selling America to China?
The answer is this thread, dope......the South China Sea is the path of nearly 30% of the world's sea traffic.....and has vast stores of oil and gas, that a military power needs.

If you had another brain like the one you've got, you'd still be a half-wit.


----------



## xyz

PoliticalChic said:


> The answer is this thread, dope......the South China Sea is the path of nearly 30% of the world's sea traffic.....and has vast stores of oil and gas, that a military power needs.


So does one possible  fact make all that other crap you made up true?


----------



## PoliticalChic

xyz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is this thread, dope......the South China Sea is the path of nearly 30% of the world's sea traffic.....and has vast stores of oil and gas, that a military power needs.
> 
> 
> 
> So does one possible  fact make all that other crap you made up true?
Click to expand...




Everything I post is 100% true, accurate and correct.

Now.....watch me prove it: you're an imbecile.


----------



## PoliticalChic

xyz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is this thread, dope......the South China Sea is the path of nearly 30% of the world's sea traffic.....and has vast stores of oil and gas, that a military power needs.
> 
> 
> 
> So does one possible  fact make all that other crap you made up true?
Click to expand...




This will be a new concept for you.....it's called a "book."






The ant-American Muslim President did his worst for this country:

"Under Obama, American security was damaged by ignoring and then covering up China's massive theft of American technology. Abroad, inaction by Obama facilitated the Chinese domination over the strategic South China Sea. After claiming 3,200 acres of new islands, China deployed advanced anti-ship and anti-aircraft missiles on the island in what the CIA described as China's Crimea, a stealth take-over similar to the Russian annexation of Ukraine's peninsula in 2014."
*Bill Gertz, “**Deceiving the Sky: Inside Communist China's Drive for Global Supremacy**,” p. 6*




Imagine how different you'd be if you learned how to read.


----------



## PoliticalChic

xyz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is this thread, dope......the South China Sea is the path of nearly 30% of the world's sea traffic.....and has vast stores of oil and gas, that a military power needs.
> 
> 
> 
> So does one possible  fact make all that other crap you made up true?
Click to expand...




“Until the election of President Donald J. Trump, the People’s Republic of China was close to achieving many of its objectives. Under Trump, the United States has taken a major shift by recognizing in ways that were never done in the past that Beijing is engaged in an undeclared war- played out in the economic, technological and cyber realms.”
*Bill Gertz, “**Deceiving the Sky: Inside Communist China's Drive for Global Supremacy**,” p. 5


With a Biden election, China will gain everything Trump prevented.*


----------



## xyz

Trump asked China for help in 2016, not only Russia.

and for the 2020 election.

China failed to deliver, which is why you don't like them.


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## PoliticalChic

Unlike many of our enemies, Americans are too impatient to recognize the path events are taking.

This thread is about the most important maritime passage in the world, the South China Sea.

China has taken over the straits, and Trump sent US warships through it to keep it open and international. No matter how much China paid the Biden Crime Cartel, it is was well worth it to control the South China Sea.....Biden will not resist.


But Russia has now warned America to stay out of the second most important maritime area.....the Black Sea.
*"Biden Admin Bows to Russia, Cancels Deployment of War Ships"*






*Biden Admin Bows to Russia, Cancels Deployment of War Ships - Washington Free Beacon*
ANKARA (Reuters)—The United States has cancelled the deployment of two warships to the Black Sea, Turkish diplomatic sources said on Wednesday, amid concerns over *a Russian military build-up* on Ukraine's borders.
freebeacon.com

You voted for this if you voted Democrat.


----------



## Weatherman2020

PoliticalChic said:


> Unlike many of our enemies, Americans are too impatient to recognize the path events are taking.
> 
> This thread is about the most important maritime passage in the world, the South China Sea.
> 
> China has taken over the straits, and Trump sent US warships through it to keep it open and international. No matter how much China paid the Biden Crime Cartel, it is was well worth it to control the South China Sea.....Biden will not resist.
> 
> 
> But Russia has now warned America to stay out of the second most important maritime area.....the Black Sea.
> *"Biden Admin Bows to Russia, Cancels Deployment of War Ships"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Biden Admin Bows to Russia, Cancels Deployment of War Ships - Washington Free Beacon*
> ANKARA (Reuters)—The United States has cancelled the deployment of two warships to the Black Sea, Turkish diplomatic sources said on Wednesday, amid concerns over *a Russian military build-up* on Ukraine's borders.
> freebeacon.com
> 
> You voted for this if you voted Democrat.


Whenever America appears weak we are attacked.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Weatherman2020 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike many of our enemies, Americans are too impatient to recognize the path events are taking.
> 
> This thread is about the most important maritime passage in the world, the South China Sea.
> 
> China has taken over the straits, and Trump sent US warships through it to keep it open and international. No matter how much China paid the Biden Crime Cartel, it is was well worth it to control the South China Sea.....Biden will not resist.
> 
> 
> But Russia has now warned America to stay out of the second most important maritime area.....the Black Sea.
> *"Biden Admin Bows to Russia, Cancels Deployment of War Ships"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Biden Admin Bows to Russia, Cancels Deployment of War Ships - Washington Free Beacon*
> ANKARA (Reuters)—The United States has cancelled the deployment of two warships to the Black Sea, Turkish diplomatic sources said on Wednesday, amid concerns over *a Russian military build-up* on Ukraine's borders.
> freebeacon.com
> 
> You voted for this if you voted Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever America appears weak we are attacked.
Click to expand...




Biden channeling his inner Chamberlain.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Communist China Continues Illegal Actions in the South China Sea​by *Judith Bergman*  •  August 13, 2021 at 5:00 am


"The Chinese government's position on the arbitration is clear, 'not accept, not participate, and not recognize'... The 'arbitral award' deemed by China as 'a piece of scrap paper' has long been thrown into the dustbin of history." — Wu Shicun, President of the National Institute for South China Sea Studies, _Global Times_, July 12, 2021.
"China's military recently deployed electronic warning and surveillance aircraft and helicopters on two disputed islands in the South China Sea in what analysts say is a sign that the People's Liberation Army has begun routine air operations from the bases." — _The Washington Times_, July 13, 2021.
In March, a huge Chinese fishing fleet descended on Whitsun Reef, which lies within the exclusive economic zone of the Philippines. The Philippine government called on China to cease "militarizing the area".
China also claims sovereignty over -- and has militarized some of -- the Paracel Islands, which it has occupied since 1974, and are also claimed by both Vietnam and Taiwan."
Gatestone Institute


----------

